# Gaming W/Jemal - FinalFantasy D&D (Going Again!)



## Jemal (May 29, 2007)

**EDIT: Character creation information is scattered through the thread, but most prevalent is Post 93, with the stat system in post 105**

Haloo again, all you gaming fans.  Have you ever noticed that most D&D games are vastly different from those video game RPGs?  Well, Hold onto your hats, kidos, cuz MR Jemal just had an Epiphany.

You see, i was just in Playing The Game, updating all my posts, and bumping old threads.
When I was done, I counted 12 active games I either DM or play in.  Add to that I'm starting my Epic Mortal Kombat game, and that puts me in 13 games.

Now, for the average person, that would be a problem cause it's too much.  For me, it's a problem cuz I'm superstitious, and 13's an unlucky number! *ooooh*.  SO, the only possible solution is for me to get into another game (As I don't want to quit/kill any).  Thus began the idea.

*Well, that's my excuse.  The real reason is i just wanna run this, and I told some of my RL friends whome I haven't seen in a while i'd run something on here for if they wanted to join.  Thus, 2-4 slots are to be saved for them assuming they show up within a week.
Plus, I've got extra time.  Even with my 10 hr work days.*


Now, onto the meat of the Idea : 
I want to run a campaign that's similar to Final Fantasy in style.  It would include several Archetypes of Heroes, each type with different requirements and bonuses.

The majority of the storyline would be developed around the characters, so there's little background to give you off the bat.   It would be a homebrewed world, that we'll make up together, and then i'll DM the story for your characters in this world of our invention.

I'll be posting up more information shortly (Such as the archetypes, etc), but I wanted to get this done first to show what I'm thinking so people can post questions/responses/interest/comments/whatever.


----------



## Guest 11456 (May 29, 2007)

Interest... Questions/Discussion to follow.


----------



## Jemal (May 29, 2007)

Archetypes: 

*Swordsman/Main Character: 
So usually the main character is a Swordsman.  Sometimes he's got magic, sometimes he doesn't, but hs main deal is "Swordsman".
Requirements: In THIS game, what that means is that your character must be a primary skilled fighter-type wielding a sword.  
Must be Human, must be good Hearted (Though can be neutral aligned to start, so long as Good wins out eventually)
Benefits: Extra level or 2.

*Best Friend/Relative: 
The Main Character has a best friend or relative (brother/sister/cousin) travelling with him and helping to watch his back.
Requirement: Good aligned, Close relation to Main Character, Devoted to main Character
Benefits: To Be Determined

Love Interest 1 & 2: 
One or Two women who're interested in the main character romanticaly.
Requirements: Female, good looking, interested romantically in main character, mostly good (Or willing to reform).
Benefits: To Be Determined

Rich Person: 
A rich person who, for one reason or another, ends up adventuring with the party.
Requirements: Must dress+Act like a rich person
Benefits: Gets extra money, though some of it must be kept in the 'bank'(not spend on starting equipment)

Black Mage: 
A mage-type who specializes in Offense
Requirements: Serious magical damage-dealing potential
Benefits: EXTRA Serious magical damage-dealing potential

White Mage: 
A Priest-type who specializes in healing + defense
Requirements: Lots of healing + Party Defense spells.  Good.
Benefits: Extra Healing powers.

Criminal: 
A criminal (Or former criminal) with ties to the underworld.
Requirements: Criminal record, ranks in numerous criminal skills.
Benefits: Underworld Contacts.

*Face: 
The face of the party, either royalty/celebrity, or just someone who's good with people.
Requirements: Lots of non-combat Social skills.
Benefits: bonuses in Social Situations.

Mascot: 
The creature/Freak/pet that travels with the party.  It/he/she is in Intelligent, but NOT normal.
Requirements: Not humanoid.
Benefits: Not Humanoid.  Possibly reduced/No LA on certain creatures.  Could pick a normally unintelligent or unplayable creature.

Other: 
Suggestions are acceptable!

Anything with a * beside it means I WILL have one of each (main character, bestfriend/relative, and Face).  I plan on having 6-8 players, so that leaves at least 3 'other' slots to fill.

For now All I want is Character concepts, including slot you wish to fill, and HOW.  Level will be decided AFTER the party is picked, so we can get down to the char. creation quickly and efficiently at that point.  If you're worried about level to figure out your character, then here's a bit of an idea: Starting will be between 6 and 12.  If the campaign goes as I hope, you'll end up Epic.

Available books for Races/classes will be Core+Complete.  I may allow prestige classes/feats/etc from outside on case by case basis.

Also, i will NOT be allowing evil character concepts for this game.  We want Heroes (Or at worst, Batman-like antiheroes).

Will add more & Answer questions (if any) tommorow.  Seeya later.


----------



## Guest 11456 (May 29, 2007)

What information are you looking for in character concepts?

Is it OK if we give multiple concepts and/or multiple archetypes?

Swordsman/Main Character - Definately a fighter with all those bonus feats. Probably uses a greatsword and has the usual feats: Power Attack, Cleave, Great Cleave, Weapon Focus, Weapon Specialization, Improved Critical, Greater Weapon Focus, Greater Weapon Specialization, etc.


----------



## Shayuri (May 29, 2007)

What? No wacky genius tinkermage?

Hee hee

Who's gonna fly the rocket airship then? Huh? HUH?!


----------



## Brother Allard (May 29, 2007)

This looks interesting, but it's hard for me to pitch concepts without having at least a vague idea of level of PCs.  The sorts of concepts I might pitch for level 4 would be pretty drastically different than they would be at, say, 14.

Nevermind.  You already addressed this.  It would seem that I'm dumb.


----------



## Arkhandus (May 29, 2007)

Interesting and neat.

I'd probably go for the relative/best friend archetype or the mascot archetype.

I'm thinking either a warrior-mage role or an engineer/tinker/gunman/alchemist sort, if playing the former, someone who could stand beside his buddy in the thick of things and fight back-to-back, but would usually rather blast away from a distance at the most opportune targets when he can.  Maybe.

For the latter archetype, I figure something similar to a moogle or suchlike, being a small, strange little guy that likes trouble, and owes the main character for saving or helping it earlier.  In D&D terms, probably a grig, shocker lizard, or Awakened cat.  A roguish, bardic, or warrior-mage type most likely.

Alternatively, my mascot character could be a an Awakened panther (leopard), or an unusually smart and mild-tempered krenshar (their Int is normally 6, so they could actually have up to a 14 Int naturally), advanced enough in HD to be Large perhaps, before advancing in something like Barbarian, Fighter, or Ranger.  The loyal traveling companion or guard dog of a friendly PC, who they've chosen to stick around with for whatever reason.


----------



## ethandrew (May 29, 2007)

Is this earlier Final Fantasy or more recent Final Fantasy?


----------



## Thaedrus (May 29, 2007)

*Other books possible?*

This may be heresey, but I have never played FF, would this be a problem? Would you consider allowing Bo9S? I have wanted to play a Jade Pheonix Mage for a while, and I think that I could fill the Main, best friend/relative, criminal, or swordsman/gish role.


----------



## Voda Vosa (May 29, 2007)

Theres no need to tell you that this cought my attention indeed.
Voda wants! 
I was thinking on a black mage... the type you allways have to protect because it gets killed in one blow ,Ha. From what I have played these mage didnt have thousands of spells, thouse character usually shoted a ray of some type of energy that blow all in little pices, so I guess a blaster warlock would be the right choice. 
Yes a warlock definitly, I have still to decide the race...

With the archetype theres always the bad guy that join the group and end being a good guy. Like Vegeta =P


----------



## WarlockLord (May 29, 2007)

Um, can we have two black mages? I've had a drow wizard I've been wanting to play for a long time... >

EDIT: Oh, and I was wondering if I could use the anima mage PrC from Tome of Magic.  It has the FF-type summoning, and plenty of offensive power.


----------



## Sound of Azure (May 29, 2007)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> What? No wacky genius tinkermage?
> 
> Hee hee
> 
> Who's gonna fly the rocket airship then? Huh? HUH?!




An NPC named Cid, I guess.   

I'm interested, though I've never done PbP before. I'd probably go for the Best Friend and/or White Mage role.


----------



## Jemal (May 30, 2007)

For character concepts, I want a bit of background/personality, and a brief description of the character and what you envision his abilities as.  Maybe a suggested class/prestige + Level.  Leave full Background + Stats/etc for later.

You can give multiple concepts, in fact I'd like to see TWO from each interested player, and they must be different archetypes.

Also everyone keep in mind that Submitting an acceptable concept does not mean you're in the game.  FIrstly, I'm saving a couple spaces for my friends (Hopefully they'll show up).  Secondly, I'll be going with the team that looks like it'll work together, and make the most interesting

Shayuri : Genius/Tinkermage could work as an Archetype.  I was originally planning on including "engineer" but wasn't sure what to do with it for Requirements/Benefits.
Do you have Ideas on that?

Brother_A : Everybody misses stuff. 

Ark : All cool ideas, though I particularily like the Intelligent Speaking Krenshar.  Reminds me of a scary version of Red XIII from FF7.

Ethan : It's not based on any particular Final Fantasy for story, just the same "type".  The feel I'm going for though would be a sort of combination of FF1, 3, and (Obviously) 7.

Thaedrus : No heresy, jus give us your adress so we can fix a societal wrong....  J/k.  No, it shouldn't cause a problem. As stated before, I'm basing it off the Final Fantasy RPG "Feel", but if you've played ANY Video game RPG I'd imagine you know what I'm talking about.

Voda : Was kinda expecting that.   And yes, I left out the "Reformed Villain" Specifically, b/c he'd have to be a badguy that gets beaten IN character, THEN joins the group.

Which reminds me, i may be introducing other characters (Specifically more powerful/strange ones) later in the story, so the original cast may expand.  If anybody wants one of those characters that joins later (Such as the above mentioned Reformed Villain), mention it now.

Hmm, In fact, any takers for creating a Villain that the PC's can (hopefully for them) beat in a boss fight and convince to join them?

WarlockLord : No problem, Multiple mages are ok.  As for the PrC, I'd have to see it first.

Azure : Cool, just write up a concept and I'll look over them.  

Because I expect a fair amount of interest, Recruitment will close either after the weekend, or when my friends have checked in, whichever comes first.


----------



## Shayuri (May 30, 2007)

As it happens...I might.

One idea would be sort of "magitech" where the engineering was still basically magic, but based on cool little steampunky gadgets instead of wands and spellbooks.

A core d20 wizard or sorceror could easily be made into a gadget mage with just some flavor text adjustments, and perhaps a PrC along the lines of "Effigy Master" (which I -love-) or "Maester" (without the racial prereq). Gadgetspells might not require verbal components, for example...but each spell might require a focus to cast. In fact, you might even forgo the expense of a spellbook, instead relegating that cost to the various foci needed. Pay 50gp per spell level for the doodad needed to cast it, and as long as you have your "gadgetbag" of stuff, you can prepare the spell for the day.

Spell prep then becomes a matter of properly adjusting/powering up the gizmos, of which a magineer only has a limited amount of "power" per day, based on level (as per wizard).

Mechanically, no REAL difference. Oodles of difference in flavor.

Meep.

I'm in so many game already, but I'd love to play something like this...especially if I can take Effigy Master.


----------



## -SIN- (May 30, 2007)

Ok, I'll drop in concepts for the two roles I'm most interested in, if I have time...

The Criminal - Always fun to play...

The Face - I've just finished watching the movie 'Thankyou For Smoking', and am thinking of a concentrating on someone who can talk circles around people. Diplomat-come-spin doctor type...


----------



## Avalon® (May 30, 2007)

I'm interested in the reformed villain. What books would you possibly allow for character concepts?


----------



## Jemal (May 30, 2007)

Shayuri - Cool.

Sin - Allright, just write up some concepts if you want.

Avalon - As stated in post 2, Core+Complete for races/classes, and anything else(PrC's, feats, etc) from other books you have to ask.  Don't worry too much about mechanics though, as stated we aren't making characters yet.


----------



## Voda Vosa (May 30, 2007)

I will let WarlockLord be the mage, I was hoping to get the villian that gets defeated and joins later. 

Mun-Thot Hassar 

Profession Warlock, hobbies bringing Chaos.

Mun-Thot was the child of a very powerful family. They lived in abundance, the money never was a problem, and all that little Mun needed, was there for him.
Needless to say that this kind of life spoil the boy a bit.
He was always wanting something, and really gets crazy when he couldn't have it. At first the boys caprice wasn't such a problem, but whit time, he grew weary, at adultness his wishes for woman and parties finally made his family founds to run dry. Careless, Mun-Thot continues dilapidating the few money they have, until his home wasn't his anymore. 
At that point, living in the streets,  Mun realizes that his times of richness were just a lost of time. "Money? Power? I'll give you power!" he thought in his cold nights, under the city bridge. So much anger he store in his soul, so much hate for his once easy life, that the hidden powers of a warlock unleash. 
One morning, when he waked up, frozen, and angry as usual. Rubbing his arms for some heat, he walked up into the streets, in his search for food. 
After a successful robbery to a trash pile, he was eating some spoils, when he saw a horse pass by, with an elegant lord ridding it, wealthy as he was once. 
A mad wrath took Mun-Thot, he started hitting the air with his fist, in the direction of the noble man, screaming. From one of those hits, a ray of purple eldritch energy got shoot and hited the man in the head, making he falls from the horse. Scared and happy at the same time, Mun ran off, chased by the noble guards.   
Upon the discovery of his hidden powers, Mun-Thot became quite a problem for local militia, always killing wealthy persons he found in his way, and taking their money. But he was not a simple thief, he did this in revenge, he wanted to destroy the rich and wealth. But the money wasn’t bad.
After a few months, the local oligarchy hires mercenaries to deal with Mun. After some time the mercenaries finally force Mun-Thot to leave the city. He keeps killing them, but they were too much! He departs, hoping to find wealthy people to kill.

Mun-Thot wears a big heavy robe over his chain shirt –a gift from a corpse-, with a ragged cloak that covers his face, only his shiny purplish eyes can be seen. He carries a staff made of an oak branch.


----------



## -SIN- (May 30, 2007)

'The Face'

Jon Jon McCoy has worked in PR pretty much all his life, even as a youngster his diplomatic style of reasoning was quite evident. As the years past, his linguistic prowess went from strength to strength, always finding loopholes in arguements to exploit, developing the knack of adding 'spin' to subtly divert unwanted attention from the main points. Jon Jon is good at what he does, and loves doing it. So good infact that he's worked for several huge organisations as a 'frontman'. No stranger to the celebrity lifestyle, Jon Jon is constantly on the move, 'defending' the 'innocent' organisations from the 'witch-hunting' populous or studying the latest threats against him, usually by using his clandestine connections from the underground world from which he rose, to gain inside knowledge on his opponents, which he uses with supreme tact, sometimes able to 'stun' them into silence with a subtle 'reference' to some of the info he is privy to. All in all, Jon Jon's 'such a nice guy' to most people he meets, though very few know the truth - Jon Jon's a devil in the guise of a saint, armed with a serious vocab & an undeniable charisma, he's quicker than a rattle-snake, more slippery than a jellied eel, and has bite so deadly that most people can't even deduce what chewed up the victim!

As for ingame - if you're familiar with FF7, I was thinking of a PR frontman for something like 'Shinra Corp', recently fallen from his position, maybe an 'underground' friend is in need of assistance...

If you've more detailed info on the setting it'd be easier to work out how/why he's hooking up with the rest...


Villian coming up...


----------



## WarlockLord (May 30, 2007)

The anima mage PrC is in Tome of Magic.  It requires the ability to bind 2nd level vesitges (you can do this with a feat) and cast 2nd level arcane spells.  It increases both Soul Binding and has a full arcane spellcasting progression.  It also has an ability allowing you to give up your bound vestige abilities to add free metamagic to a spell.  If I've violated copyright, I'd like the mods to remove this part of the post.

Razravkar V. Istari

Profession: Wizard/Anima Mage 
Hobbies: Developing new spells, telling jokes, and goofing off.

Razravkar is quite an unusual drow.  He left this homeland, as he was sick of backstabbing, politics, and assassinations, viewing the chaos as unstable weakness.  He was trained in wizardry from a young age, but got into the binding of vestiges later.   This is forbidden lore aming the drow, and influenced him is his decision to leave.  He is quite cunning and powerful, but disguises himself as a slacking goof-off, who, while fun to be around, is no threat.  This illusion is usually dispelled when he enters battle.

As for my other concept, he's a mascot.   He's...

NEK'HZAR, THE GOURMET HYDRA!!!!!
(Ok, this is stupid.  Even for me.)

Nek'hzar used to be a typical hydra, robbing caravans for treasure.  One day, a great chef happened to be in this caravan.   He pleaded with the hydra to accept a meal in exchange for his - the chef's - life.  The intrigued hydra agreed, and soon became hooked on good cooking.  Soon, the hydra hired himself out to do odd jobs in exchange for meals.  

I can't say how either of these guys joined the party, as we don't have enough information.  If Nek'hzar is too powerful, he could also be a villain the heroes fight and then he signs on.

As for looking at the PrC, do you want me to email it to you, or should I just drop it in favor of something else?


----------



## Darimaus (May 31, 2007)

I would like to join and play a blink dog mascot. I'd like to go along the lines of a druid/master of many forms or lion of Talsid, depending on what level you decide on.

Avatar was an interesting creature, living deep in the wild with a lively group of humans, and trained to have an unusual sense of intelligence about him. However, one day a group of soldiers came and took his family and friends away, leaving him alone in the world. His innate sense of changing his form allowed him to venture on into cities and towns, but his unusual nature prevented him from making any friends. However, one day he would find a group of people who could like him for who he was, and then he could find his place in life...

My next concept will be a young girl filling the role of blackmage. She'll probably be a sorc caster, though I can't say what specific classes she takes until I get a level.

Mia Erabell was a young street urchin all her life. But deep inside, she knew she was special. She could do things that nobody else could. Even if society looked down on her, she would be somebody some day. A master of a power she has very little knowledge of, she is a arcane caster with much untapped destructive potential. Her curiousity has her ending up in places she shouldn't be, but her good will and innocence allows her to make friends with anyone who can see past her social status.


----------



## Guest 11456 (May 31, 2007)

*Swordsman/Main Character & Love Interest*

Here are two archetypes as requested. I used the first one's name in the second one's background as a placeholder. I have given a bit of background and a bit of personality as well as class, ability order (from highest to lowest), and suggested feats:

Swordsman/Main Character: Gort lives in a small village his aging uncle Percius. His uncle has taught Gort in the ways of the sword so that one day he might fulfill his legacy. A legacy that Gort knows nothing of. Gort is a bit hot-headed when it comes to situations. He often acts before thinking. Something that tends to land him into more combat situations then he should. All the better to practice his sword skills. Class: Fighter; Abilities: STR, CON, CHA, DEX, INT, WIS; Feats: Mainly melee feats - Power Attack, Weapon Focus, Cleave, etc.

Love Interest: Leita has grown up in the same town as Gort and has always secretly loved him. She is an accomplished woodsman and constant companion of Gort. She cannot see herself ever leaving his side. She is even tempered and cheerful, except when it comes to her love for Gort. Class: Ranger (archery); Abilities: DEX, CHA, CON, INT, WIS, STR; Feats: Mainly ranged feats - Point Blank Shot, Rapid Shot, Precise Shot, etc.


----------



## Darimaus (May 31, 2007)

Alrighty, I've been holding off on posting the stats on the Lion of Talsid Class I want to play cause I won't have my BoED on hand for a couple of days. If I do get selected, and we're high enough level for me to use it, I'll post it and ask if thats all right with you Jemal.


----------



## Brother Allard (May 31, 2007)

Aluf (relative): seasoned veteran and uncle to the swordsman, Aluf has seen it all.  He regards the swordsman as a hotheaded kid with a destiny likely to overwhelm him if he isn't properly guided, and he intends to make sure that doesn't happen.  He may have been the first to put a sword in the swordsman's hands.  Classes: probably cleric, might multiclass with a martial class.  May advance him to middle-aged.

Still working on a second concept.


----------



## Voda Vosa (May 31, 2007)

I will keep just Mun Thot because I don't like to submit more than one pc... Don't know why ... probably because I catch the game thinking "Wow, a xxxxx will be great to play in this adventure!" and stick with the idea. Hope to be chosen =)


----------



## WarlockLord (Jun 1, 2007)

I know what you mean Voda.  I know I'd rather play Razravkar myself.


----------



## Jemal (Jun 1, 2007)

Well, you don't HAVE two have to concepts, guys, that was just a suggestion b/c I'd prefer it if you had a fallback position, specifically those of you applying for Main Character, BestFriend/Relative, Face, and Mascot.  There can be only 1 of each of those.  The other types are open house, but those 4 roles are one of a kind, and I'll be choosing the best/Coolest in each.


ALSO, Important Updates: 

I've narrowed the level down, it'll be 8-10. (I'm deciding if I want you guys to have access to 5th lvl spells yet).

I've also come up with a basis for the campaign, and I'll fill in details and history around your characters (Would be MORE than happy for any assistance and input!).
The world is similar to most Final Fantasy worlds.. Part Tech, Part Magic.  The area you're starting in has a few countries, each of which has varying levels of advancement in Technology and Magic.  

The basic premise is that the area is being invaded by a powerful southern country, which has the most powerful Tech, pretty powerful magic, and a large well-trained army.  They've been slowly advancing for the last few years, and rather than try to stop them (Which seems impossible, nothing that goes south comes back), some of the governments have found an uninhabited land far to the West, across the Ocean.  
The Main group will be approached (details filled in when Party decided) with the task of guiding (And Guarding) a group towards a waiting ship at the Main Harbour City, So they can begin moving into this far away land and get the best settlement spots before the other country's do.  
The journey is Aprox 3-6 weeks long for the caravan (Depending on Route, Delays, etc)
Party will have to contend with Bandits, Monsters, Advanced Raiding Party's from the South, and of course the Other Countries, who want to get there first.  Also Weather, delays, etc from the caravan.

As with most Final Fantasy games, however, there's always more to it than meets the eye, but that's how it begins.

*Party makeup will, of course, change stuff*


(BTW, Anybody know a good source that doesn't require downloading that I could use to punch up a map?  I'd rather not try doing it with Paint, but I'm gonna need to give you an overland map so you can decide where to go at certain points)


----------



## Jemal (Jun 1, 2007)

*BTW, If I've got enough Submissions, I'll decide the party on Monday or Tuesday*


----------



## Avalon® (Jun 1, 2007)

Jemal, I'll be posting a concept for the villain later. I'm taking inspiration from the Brethren Court.


----------



## -SIN- (Jun 1, 2007)

Jemal said:
			
		

> There can be only 1 of each of those.  The other types are open house, but those 4 roles are one of a kind, and I'll be choosing the best/Coolest in each.




ME, ME, ME! 

Actually, for the 'face' you should hold a face-off... A debate/arguement on a topic of your choice, and whether we argue for or against said topic! Could be fun!!



			
				Jemal said:
			
		

> (BTW, Anybody know a good source that doesn't require downloading that I could use to punch up a map?  I'd rather not try doing it with Paint, but I'm gonna need to give you an overland map so you can decide where to go at certain points)




No. But, why not use Google Earth to take screenshots (I know it requires a DL, but you don't need to edit it at all)... I'm sure if you gave us a map showing only a partial coastline, we wouldn't know the difference if you took off all the tags...

This isn't great, but here: EXAMPLE MAP

Or if you can't/don't have that - ask one of us to provide it. I'd be more than happy to help.


----------



## Jemal (Jun 1, 2007)

Avalon® said:
			
		

> Jemal, I'll be posting a concept for the villain later. I'm taking inspiration from the Brethren Court.




The whoolie what?


----------



## Avalon® (Jun 2, 2007)

The Brethren Court 

They're from Pirates of the Caribbean 3.


----------



## WarlockLord (Jun 2, 2007)

Can we play with LA buyoff?  A drow kinda needs it...

I won't mind too much if you say no.


----------



## Jemal (Jun 2, 2007)

> The Brethren Court
> 
> They're from Pirates of the Caribbean 3.



IMPORTANT NOTE: I'm stuck at camp for another 2-3 weeks still, and won't be able to see Pirates until after that.  Anybody spoiling any part of the show for me WILL regret it.   

Warlocklord - No, they don't really.  the LA is designed b/c of their special abilities.  If you'd like to talk about alterations to the Drow (lowered LA, different abilities, etc, etc) we can figure out something more to your liking.

Besides, level buyoff becomes basically Free Level Adjustment the higher you go.  I've decided recently that I don't like it.  (If people are willing to spend the 2000 XP on WISH to get a +1 to a single stat, why not just spend a few XP on buying off a +1 LA template that gives a LOT more than that?)


----------



## Arkhandus (Jun 2, 2007)

I'll post some or all of my character concepts over the weekend, when their basic ideas and expected classes/races are determined.  I'm working on 'em, but I was busy the past two days so didn't get much done then.  Also, I'll probably submit character ideas for the rich person and white mage roles, since it seems I have competitors for both the mascot and best friend/relative roles.    But I _really_ like playing the oddballs.


----------



## Avalon® (Jun 2, 2007)

Oops, sorry Jemal. I forgot. More or less my concept will be based on famous pirates.


----------



## TheMagician (Jun 2, 2007)

Just out of curiosity, Jemal, could anyone play an evoker/summoner? A sorcerer with all his spell slots filled up with summon monster, and other conjurations, could probably pass as a summoner. Or, of course, the wizards with his school specialty in conjuration.

Sound good? I'll put up some character information later if the summoner type character is OK-ed, this looks like a lot of fun!


----------



## Jemal (Jun 2, 2007)

TheMagician  - Definitely!  I think there are some good PrC's for a Summoner, too.
Anyone else have any ideas for our intrepid Summoner?  (I'll work up a special ability, but I think it should be fairly easy.. Unique, powerful Summons. (Not Spells, but X/day things.  The normal summons would be as the spells, and you'd be allowed to take other spells, as normal summoners can cast black magic).

Of note to others: 
A Red Mage (Mystic Theurge maybe?) Would also be cool, If anybody wants to try that route.


----------



## Darimaus (Jun 2, 2007)

I could switch my previous posted mage to a theurge...


----------



## WarlockLord (Jun 2, 2007)

Could we try the drow with only a +1 LA?  The +2 is a bit much, as, after spell resistance (I'll grant that this is powerful enough to warrant +1, despite screwing over your self-buffs) there's nothing to warrant a level adjustment.


----------



## Caros (Jun 2, 2007)

Alright, think I've got this down pat. Gonna submit the entry for the Main Character/Swordsman though realistically it could fit a couple other niches if need be.

Kyo -  Kyo was never a typical young man. At the age of 11 he won a premiere regional tournament, leading him to represent his small slice of nowhere at a worldwide competition in which he placed 45th out of nearly 200 competitors, many of whom 3-4 times his age. At 12 he was inducted as a regional protector for his assistance in bringing a small orginization of bandits to justice. His list of accomplishments went on and on.

They included as well, a mental breakdown. At the age of 14 the death of his family at the hands of southern raiders was too much to take, shutting down the young swordsman for the better part of the year while his remaining family members and friends did their best to nurse him back to health.

They did a well enough job, and by the age of 16 Kyo was a fully functional young man, working in a farmers field for a living he had all but given up the sword it seemed, though he was chipper and relaxed as ever before, always with a smile glittering just behind emerald eyes.


----------



## Kayista (Jun 2, 2007)

Darimaus! There's only room for one annoying talking animal sidekick and I soooo have dibs. <3 

Actually, I don't know what I'm going to be. Essentially I'm posting so Jemal knows I'm interested in the campaign. Hear that Jemal? I'm interested! *gasp* I'll have something resembling a character concept soonish. So... yeah. You'll hear from me.


----------



## Darimaus (Jun 2, 2007)

Kayista said:
			
		

> Darimaus! There's only room for one annoying talking animal sidekick and I soooo have dibs. <3
> 
> Actually, I don't know what I'm going to be. Essentially I'm posting so Jemal knows I'm interested in the campaign. Hear that Jemal? I'm interested! *gasp* I'll have something resembling a character concept soonish. So... yeah. You'll hear from me.




*GROWL*


----------



## WarlockLord (Jun 2, 2007)

Ok, I'm withdrawing my drow mage.  Too many rules issues, and he's a drow.  PLus, I'm already playing him in my face-to -face games, and having him in a parallel universe just seems weird.

I'll have another decent concept soon.  I'm sorry if my character indecision is putting you off Jemal.  I'm oft like this.  I'll make something cool, though.


----------



## Jemal (Jun 2, 2007)

Darimaus - cool, if you want go ahead.  just be sure to post only what you enjoy.

WarlockLord - Well, the Light Blindess cancels out the increased Darkvision in terms of balancing.
They get SR, +4 stat mods(Beyond normal Elf),  and the other stuff is basic.

Hmmm.. How bout this.  The Light Blindess is going to seriously screw you (The first month of the campaign is an overland trek, just for starters).  SO, maybe a few modifications that have you.. 'acclimated' to the surface a bit?
I'm thinking drop light blindness, Drop the SLA's, and maybe drop one of the +2 racial stat mods, and make it +1 LA.  how's that sound?

Also, you'd have to post the info on any PrC before I'd allow/disallow it.


----------



## ethandrew (Jun 2, 2007)

Jemal said:
			
		

> TheMagician  - Definitely!  I think there are some good PrC's for a Summoner, too.
> Anyone else have any ideas for our intrepid Summoner?  (I'll work up a special ability, but I think it should be fairly easy.. Unique, powerful Summons. (Not Spells, but X/day things.  The normal summons would be as the spells, and you'd be allowed to take other spells, as normal summoners can cast black magic).




Not sure how useful this will be as per your question, but good PrC's for a summoner would be Master Specialist from Complete Mage, and Malconvoker (spelling could be off, I don't have the book with me at the moment) from Complete Scoundrel.

Complete Mage also has a lot of those flavour feats for casters, definitely worth looking over.

And if I'm not mistaken, it looks like you only have two main character submissions... might be I'll put one in soon in that case, just for variety's sake.


----------



## Kayista (Jun 2, 2007)

Black Mage: 
A mage-type who specializes in Offense
Requirements: Serious magical damage-dealing potential
Benefits: EXTRA Serious magical damage-dealing potential

The creature/Freak/pet that travels with the party. It/he/she is in Intelligent, but NOT normal.
Requirements: Not humanoid.
Benefits: Not Humanoid. Possibly reduced/No LA on certain creatures. Could pick a normally unintelligent or unplayable creature.


Edit: argh. finger slipped on the "submit" button there ><

Anyways, I'm probably going to go after one of these concepts. If Darimus wants to be the mascot he can go for it, however, it will cost him. *fist shake*

So, the black mage type. I'll be playing a female, as per usual, so... perhaps I'll fill the "love interest" role as well, if Aurican doesn't join in the campaign that is (Sorry Caros, I'd rather be swooning over him ). Right now my character concept includes a general happy personality and an image in my head along with the word "fireball" so... I'll work on that.


----------



## Jemal (Jun 2, 2007)

Holy crap the thread got busy all of a sudden! 4 posts while I was posting!

First off - YAY KAYISTA!!!  nice ta see ya, kittylady.
*Note to others : AS posted in the beginning, some slots will be saved for my RL friends.  Kayista as such, does indeed have 'dibs' on whichever slot she calls. I've also seen both my roomies here, but not sure if they want who they are public knowledge or not. (If you do, Out yourselves and you get the spots guaranteed.  )

Warlocklord - 'sokay, just remember I'd like to pick the team by monday/tuesday.

Caros - cool.

ethandrew - thanx.


----------



## WarlockLord (Jun 2, 2007)

Caitan, the Master Necromancer (Master Specialist from Complete Mage)

Caitan was an odd young man.  He was always quite morbid and disdainful of others, so it was natural for him to take up the study of necromancy.  He grew disdainful of the crude manipulations of evocation, and realized that he would have to put up with other people for enchantment, so specialization was easy.  Undead, on the other hand, were not like people.  They didn't whine, complain, or gossip behind one's back.  They didn't stop, or object when he gave orders, and were tireless, obedient servants.    With an army of the dead at his beck and call, it was natural for him to go into mercenary work.

He could either be the black mage, the rich man (a private army for sale brings in the cash), or a villain.  He's more of an antihero, he uses his undead to do good deeds.  I notice there are no rich men.


----------



## Caros (Jun 2, 2007)

*Eh*

Eh. Since Kayista already mentioned both of our names its safe to assume the cat is no longer in the bag ^_^;

Yay me.


----------



## Jemal (Jun 2, 2007)

Allright, lets see what we got so far : 

Tailspinner - ? ; Love Interest(Ranger)
Shayuri - Tinker Mage
Thaedrus - Criminal or Rich Person
Arkhandus - Relative/BestFriend(WarriorMage); Mascot()
Voda Vosa - Black Mage(Warlock) or Reformed Villain(Warlock)
Sound of Azure - BestFriend; White Mage
Sin - Criminal; Face
Avalon - Reformed Villain
WarlockLord - Blackmage/Rich Guy (Necromancer)
Darimaus - Mascot(Blink Mage); Black/Red Mage(Young Sorc)
Brother_Allard - Relative(Uncle, Veteran)
TheMagician - Summoner
*Caros - Main Character(Katana)
*Kayista - Black mage(Boom); Love Interest
ethandrew - ?

Total = 15.  
I'll probably cut it down to 10 on Monday, and figure out which ones are in the starting party,a nd which ones will be joining later.

OK, so unless Caros decides he wants something else, I'm afraid the Main Character slot is taken (Sorry Ethan/Talispinner).  

Tell Aurican he's got till Monday/Tuesday.  As for others, I've got over a dozen interested right now, so please no new players that haven't allready posted.  I'll pick the team by Tuesday, so please have any finalized submissions up by Monday, and I'll be updating to answer questions/etc until then.
I think I'm gonna go with 5-6 characters in the opening bid, and (As per FF) add more characters to the cast as the story progresses.

*EDIT: Also, Kayista/Caros - check out my Epic problem: Prevention, and Epic Problem: Return to Power threads in the Playing The Game forum when you have time.  Tell me if I'm screwing up Alseria too bad.


----------



## Kayista (Jun 2, 2007)

My apologies. I didn't realise there was a cat in a bag to begin with vv


----------



## Thaedrus (Jun 2, 2007)

*Character concepts*

Criminal/Rich person- Mesa Crawe is the youngest  son of the head of a criminal organization. His father wants to keep him out of the worst of the criminal activities, but despite his best efforts, Mesa was just arrested for fixing a gambling ring. Needless to say, the patrons of his ring are furious, and it took great effort on his fathers part to get him both out of jail, and out of hot water with other criminal types. His father is angry because Mesa has been given the best opportunities to study with master swordsmen, mentalists, scholars, and religious figures. Mesa has shown talent for all these things, but has not wanted to dedicate himself to any legitimate career paths. Seems that the apple does not fall far from the tree. 

Now Mesa's been sent by his father on this exploratory/colonization trip to both get him away from his current friends/enemies, and to represent his family in some potentially lucrative legitimate business. Mesa just wants to have some fun.


----------



## ethandrew (Jun 2, 2007)

No apologies necessary!


----------



## Jemal (Jun 2, 2007)

OK, bed time.  But FIRST:

Ethandrew - good to hear, So did you want to put up a different concept then?

Thaedrus - I'm so sorry, I forgot to put yourname on the list.  You poste way back near the beginning right?  The guy who's never played FF?  don't worry, I won't hold it against ya.

*Editing list*

Arkhandus - Relative/BestFriend(WarriorMage); Mascot()
Avalon - Reformed Villain
Brother_Allard - Relative(Uncle, Veteran)
*Caros - Main Character(Katana)
Darimaus - Mascot(Blink Mage); Black/Red Mage(Young Sorc)
ethandrew - ?
*Kayista - Black mage(Boom); Love Interest
Shayuri - Tinker Mage
Sin - Criminal; Face
Sound of Azure - BestFriend; White Mage
Tailspinner - ? ; Love Interest(Ranger)
Thaedrus - Criminal or Rich Person
TheMagician - Summoner
Voda Vosa - Black Mage(Warlock) or Reformed Villain(Warlock)
WarlockLord - Blackmage/Rich Guy (Necromancer)

Total = 15.  
I'll probably cut it down to 10 on Monday, and figure out which ones are in the starting party,a nd which ones will be joining later.


----------



## ethandrew (Jun 2, 2007)

Looks like you've got your hands full as is. You've only got one concept for White Mage, so if you choose Sound of Azure for something else, I can fill in there, but elsewise I'll leave the game for those already submitted.


----------



## Thaedrus (Jun 2, 2007)

*FF Impaired*

I will admit that my experience with video games has been limited for quite some time. The last one I played seriously was Resident Evil (the first one). School, work (I recently resigned from the fire department as a firefighter to go to medical school) and a new baby have eliminated video games, but I need a creative outlet, and seems that this will be the perfect thing. I really hope that I get picked. I have been trolling these boards for a while trying to find a thread that would fit the kind of character I want to play. So far I really like the idea presented.


----------



## TheMagician (Jun 2, 2007)

Jemal said:
			
		

> TheMagician  - Definitely!  I think there are some good PrC's for a Summoner, too.
> Anyone else have any ideas for our intrepid Summoner?  (I'll work up a special ability, but I think it should be fairly easy.. Unique, powerful Summons. (Not Spells, but X/day things.  The normal summons would be as the spells, and you'd be allowed to take other spells, as normal summoners can cast black magic).



Well, I'll confess the only actual gaming experience I have with Final Fantasy is FFIII for the DS (I never played the original, but I'm willing to bet a few gil that this is how to do a remake!), but I do know the general story for FFVII. 

But, anyways, in FFIII, yah, summoners get the X/day per level of summon, sort of analogous to the sorcerer, but can only use summon magic. I don't know how you view the power of summonings in your game, but I'd be glad to help you come up with some summons for him, and any mechanics. I think maybe a small number of arcane spells (i.e. black magic) with the X/day thing on the unique summons like you said would be good.

Also, I noticed that summoner has been listed as my potential archetype...awesome! I was having trouble working  out which one a summoner would fit into anyways. Maybe the government of the PCs country has recently discovered a tower/village/other location where summoners are trained, and has decided to press some of the summoners into service for military uses.


----------



## Kayista (Jun 3, 2007)

Hey Jemal!  I was thinking about my character and stuff today, and I was just wondering.... if I fill the "love interest" role... will my character be frequently 'removed' from the party or placed in peril/harms way? I mean, normally when I play the chick character in a FF game or any other RPG (re: Colette - Tales of Symphonia) my character gets kidnapped, abducted, nearly raped, abused, and/or otherwise misplaced... and then saved.

So... is being the love interest going to be a pain in the ass? <3


----------



## Sound of Azure (Jun 3, 2007)

Sorry it took me so long Jemal.

*Frida*

*Gender:* Female
*Age:* 16
*Profession:* White Mage*
*Personality: * Caring, Fiery, Friendly, Knowledgable, (A bit) Naive, Rebellious.

Frida is one of the main character’s best friends, growing up in the same town as him. While they do argue from time to time, she's very loyal to him. She is an orphan who was raised by a local priest. Since she is very strong minded and tempestuous, she can get into trouble with her mouth at times causing the elderly priest no end of grief. Frida's heart is good, but finds herself stifled by endless rules, both of the priesthood and of the small village she lives in. She wishes she could just help people instead of following rules and regulations.

At the beginning of the game she’s trying to push the Main character to run away with her to have adventures in the world she’s read so much about in the old priest’s books.

Frida frequently has trouble when the real world doesn't match up with the books she usually has her nose in.

*At present, Frida has levels in Cloistered Cleric only. I wanted to use the Combat Medic class from _Heroes of Battle_ to augment Frida's healing abilities. I'd also like to eventually take levels in the Contemplative class (Complete Divine) if/when the PCs end up being level 11+.
I've given her the Healing and Summoning Domains (plus the free Knowledge domain from Cloistered Cleric). Summoning for this character would really only be a secondary focus, behind the healing aspect.


----------



## Jemal (Jun 3, 2007)

Ethandrew -  allright, sorry to see you go, but I guess it is a bit crowded.  HF and seeya elsewhere.

Sound of Azure - That's ok, looks interesting.

Thaedrus - that's Cool. 

Themagician - I've got a few in mind.  I won't JUST be basing the summons off of FF though, I've seen some good examples of summoning in other games, and have a few uniqe ideas of my own to try for this world.  

Kayista - well, in FF The love interests DO tend to get seperated from the party (Though so does everybody at some point or another).  It shouldn't be a big deal, and anytime it DOEs happen, It won't last long (And while it does you get interesting RP opportunities).

As this isn't a video game, and you only have 1 character each, I'll try to keep all the characters in circulation as much as possible.


*Hmmm.. I'm seeing Tales of Symphonia mixed with FF 1, 2, 3, 7, and a little bit of Legend of Dragoon.  Excellent.*


----------



## Avalon® (Jun 3, 2007)

Barbatos Magnum - (Reformed Villain)

A notorious pirate, he has a bounty on his head of 90,000 Gil for crimes of piracy on the airways, smuggling, looting, sailing under false colors and other various crimes. He is the captain of the ship Innocence Lost, one of the most notorious flying ships in the world. Survivors of his numerous attacks calims that prior to the attack, heavy fog would surround the target ship even on clear sunny days. Interesting enough, he would always ask people if they wanted to die before actually executing them.


----------



## Arkhandus (Jun 3, 2007)

Jemal said:
			
		

> *Hmmm.. I'm seeing Tales of Symphonia mixed with FF 1, 2, 3, 7, and a little bit of Legend of Dragoon.  Excellent.*




d00d!!!    Legend of Dragoon?  That's awesome.    Do you mean in folks' backgrounds, or what you have in mind for the setting?


It's taking me time to finish coming up with character ideas, since while I was busy other folks put in character concepts for both of the archetypes I was interested in at first.    So I'll have a bundle of stuff submitted over the next day or two, since I have absolutely no idea what role I'd actually be allowed to fill.


----------



## Sound of Azure (Jun 3, 2007)

Arkhandus said:
			
		

> d00d!!!    Legend of Dragoon?  That's awesome.    Do you mean in folks' backgrounds, or what you have in mind for the setting?




I agree. Legend of Dragoon is awesome! I wouldn't mind knowing a bit more about the setting, since it'll help me out with my proposed character's background.



> It's taking me time to finish coming up with character ideas, since while I was busy other folks put in character concepts for both of the archetypes I was interested in at first.




Oops, sorry about that!


----------



## Arkhandus (Jun 3, 2007)

Duh.  I didn't realize at first, Kyo's background has some stuff in common with Dart's in Legend of Dragoon, heh.  Prodigal swordsman, hero of a small village, tragic slaughter of his family.....  He's not secretly the son of an immortal, is he?  

Anyway.... _*shuffles off to get back to work on his ideas....err.....go to sleep for a few hours first...yeeaaah.....*_


----------



## -SIN- (Jun 3, 2007)

Avalon® said:
			
		

> Barbatos Magnum - (Reformed Villain)
> 
> A notorious pirate...




Hmmmm, don't suppose he know's a Cap'n Jack Flammingo by any chance?!.... lol


----------



## Jemal (Jun 3, 2007)

Avalon - Hmm, Actually I was thinking that Airships are Military only (With the exception of a couple who've 'gone rogue', such as you would've done), so if you're a pirate, you'd need a pretty damn good crew, as you'd be pirating other Military Vessels.  The alternative would be to raid towns/caravans.

I'm not trying to shoot the idea, just that I want airships to be VERY Rare, and not available to civillians at all.


RE: Legend of Dragoon - It's one of my favourite RPGs of all time.  First is undoubtedly FF7, followed closely (and in no particular order) by FF3, Legend of Dragoon, and Tales of Symphonia.
And yes, i've played A LOT of RPG's, so making the top 4 is big.  
As to what in the campaign reminds me of it.. Well, some of the ideas I have, plus Kyo's background, and.. Uh, I know there was something else, what was it...

Arkhandus - Go ahead and submit anyways, I'm willing to have multiples of one type (With the before-mentioned exceptions).

Azure - Don't worry about too much detail, just the outline.  As I said, I want us all to flesh the characters out together and make the world with them in mind.

UPDATE:
* = the characters that stand out most as me wanting them in the campaign.  If you don't have a star, don't worry, those are just the ones that jump at me and say "DM ME!!!"
(Also, they may not be in the STARTING group, but characters I see being added later.)

Arkhandus - Relative/BestFriend(WarriorMage); Mascot()
*Avalon - Reformed Villain(Airship Pirate)
Brother_Allard - Relative(Uncle, Veteran)
*Caros - Main Character(Katana)
*Darimaus - *Mascot(Blink Mage); Black/Red Mage(Young Sorc)
*Kayista - Black mage(Boom); Love Interest
Shayuri - Tinker Mage
Sin - Criminal; Face
*Sound of Azure - BestFriend; *White Mage
Tailspinner - ? ; Love Interest(Ranger)
Thaedrus - Criminal or Rich Person
*TheMagician - Summoner
*Voda Vosa - Black Mage(Warlock) or Reformed Villain(Warlock)
WarlockLord - Blackmage/Rich Guy (Necromancer)

For 'Reformed Villains', btw, YOU get to pick their level.  However, know that they won't be introduced until after they've fought (And probably lost to) the party, so the higher level you pick the longer till that happens.
On that note, I would actually like to have A COUPLE 'reformed villains' who can join down the road, not just one. (And 'villain' doesn't have to mean bad guy.  Might just be someone who the party starts off on the wrong foot with, or is working for another organization/country at the beginning.  I'm using this to refer to anybody who joins the party after fighting them).  ALSO, I have one specific "Reformed Villain" That I KNOW I want in.  The background would be partially written by me, but the rest is up to whoever wants to play it (Including actual character creation/stats/etc).

Please only read this if you are serious about playing it, as it's got a TINY bit of plot spoiler, he's from the country that's invading y'all.
[sblock=Southern dude]
He is a prince from the Southern country (The one that's been invading everyone).  He joins the party when they discover the real reason behind the invasion, after defeating him in combat (Probably during chapter 2 or 3.).  He's a naturally good person, and a patriot, but has been forced to help lead the invasion North to preserve his people and their way of life.  He is also Very Talented and a lady's man.
(I'm leaving this purposely vague until whoever's playing him has been decided, then I'll fill you in on whatever details you need).
[/sblock]
Any Takers? 

*BTW, I need to come up with a half dozen good Country Names, including the starting country and the Invading Country (Those are the 2 important ones).  Now, since this is supposed to be interactive world building... 
WILL GIVE XP FOR IDEAS!


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jun 3, 2007)

I would like to be the first stone in their way, if I have the luck of beein chosen.
Here is a picture of Mun-Thot, just imagine there is not a horned helmet =P


----------



## Avalon® (Jun 3, 2007)

Jemal said:
			
		

> Avalon - Hmm, Actually I was thinking that Airships are Military only (With the exception of a couple who've 'gone rogue', such as you would've done), so if you're a pirate, you'd need a pretty damn good crew, as you'd be pirating other Military Vessels.  The alternative would be to raid towns/caravans.
> 
> I'm not trying to shoot the idea, just that I want airships to be VERY Rare, and not available to civillians at all.
> 
> ...




Jemal, what do you plan on using as flying ships? Eberronian ones or those from the Arms and Equipment Guide.

As for being a rogue captain, no prob. I'm planning on letting him take the binder class from ToM. Would that be allowed?


----------



## Jemal (Jun 3, 2007)

OK... On second thought, SCREW IT you're ALL invited.  RPG games tend to have a large cast, why not 14? (15 if our 'mystery guest', Aurican, shows up).
(Ethandrew, since I've decided this, if you want to pop back in, feel free.  As I said, I'm ok with 2 white mages, or whatever, with the previous mentioned exceptions).

SO, here's how It's gonna work : 
By Monday I'll pick the starting 6.  Guaranteed in the starting six ARE: 
Main Character - Caros
Black mage and/Or love interest - Kayista
White mage - Sound of Azure (Frida)

Three open slots TBD.  One will be the Relative roll.  either the Uncle(aluf) or maybe Arkhandus' if he submits a better fit (though I must admit I like Brother_allard's concept.. I see it as sort of a 'more experienced but with less potential' relative of the main char.)

BTW, Darimaus is the Mascot, but he won't be in the 'starting' group. (Any probs with that, Darimaus? Would you rather play the young mage?)

*This is all Assuming you all still wanna play those*

For the rest of you, I need to ask if you're OK with waiting anywhere from a couple weeks to a few months after campaign start to get worked in at an appropriate time (Assuming you don't get picked to fill one of the 2 open slots).  If not, then good luck to you elsewhere.  If you wouldn't mind that, then we'll figure out where/what level to work you in, and when I'm ready for you I'll give a note.


----------



## Jemal (Jun 3, 2007)

Avalon® said:
			
		

> Jemal, what do you plan on using as flying ships? Eberronian ones or those from the Arms and Equipment Guide.
> 
> As for being a rogue captain, no prob. I'm planning on letting him take the binder class from ToM. Would that be allowed?




As with everything not from core, complete(Adv, Arc, Div, Mage, Warrior), or Draconomicon, I need the stats to review first.

As for the ships, I've never seen stats for one (not an eberron player and don't have Arms & equipment).  I'll work'em myself.


----------



## Avalon® (Jun 3, 2007)

The main thing that would enable ships from the A&E would be a magic item called the cloud keel which would enable the ship to fly. 

As for the binder, it's a base class from Tome of Magic that would bind beings beyond time and space to gain some powers. Most of these powers are either always on or can be used once every 5 turns.


----------



## Jemal (Jun 3, 2007)

I'm thinking Airships in this would be a very sophisticated merger of Magic and Technology.  Perhaps the first real Magitek that was created, but was followed by more stuff.

and re: the binder.  I would ask for ALL the stats on a class before I allow/disallow it.


----------



## Brother Allard (Jun 3, 2007)

Jemal:  would you be willing to consider the Knight from PHB2?  I think it makes more sense for the concept, but we would need to swap out some bonus feats - they suffer from certain horse-related deficiencies in this setting.


----------



## Jemal (Jun 3, 2007)

I love the Knight.
And you could change the horse to.. I don't know, say some large flightless bird with a weird name?  *Cough*Chocobo*cough*


----------



## WarlockLord (Jun 3, 2007)

Question about reformed villains: Do they start under our control (and we control them to fight the party), or are they NPCs until they join the party?


----------



## Jemal (Jun 3, 2007)

they would be under your control, though I would have to talk to you OOC about certain things they're supposed to be doing IC for story purposes.


----------



## WarlockLord (Jun 3, 2007)

Some country names, cuz I like XP

Mazerka
The Kingdom of (insert name here), a kingdom more famous for it's legendary wizard-king than anything else.
The Wizard's Dominion
Nukistan (faux middle east)
Templedom

[sblock=EDIT: Jemal]: If I don't get picked in the 6 starting slots, I'd like to be one of the first redeemed villains, perhaps the first villain.  Or see Avalon's block. [/sblock]

[sblock=Avalon]: your airship wouldn't happen to need a cool necromancer guy on board, would it? [/sblock]


----------



## Avalon® (Jun 3, 2007)

I could perhaps fit you in Warlocklord, how could you tie in with a rogue army man?


----------



## WarlockLord (Jun 3, 2007)

Hey, I have my own little army of undead.   You do need a crew, and I need something fun to do with my life.  I'm a mercenary.


----------



## Sound of Azure (Jun 3, 2007)

Caros said:
			
		

> Alright, think I've got this down pat. Gonna submit the entry for the Main Character/Swordsman though realistically it could fit a couple other niches if need be.
> 
> Kyo -  Kyo was never a typical young man. At the age of 11 he won a premiere regional tournament, leading him to represent his small slice of nowhere at a worldwide competition in which he placed 45th out of nearly 200 competitors, many of whom 3-4 times his age. At 12 he was inducted as a regional protector for his assistance in bringing a small orginization of bandits to justice. His list of accomplishments went on and on.
> 
> ...




Sounds like a cool main character. Do you like this pic?


----------



## Darimaus (Jun 4, 2007)

so, we seem to have most of the party specifics fledged out, when does creation begin?

And yes, I'll be playing the mascot.


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 4, 2007)

Dang...I missed a lot in here.

Is there still any interest in a magitechnician?


----------



## Avalon® (Jun 4, 2007)

WarlockLord said:
			
		

> Hey, I have my own little army of undead.   You do need a crew, and I need something fun to do with my life.  I'm a mercenary.




That would spare me the use of the leadership feat. What level are you planning on making him?


----------



## Thaedrus (Jun 4, 2007)

*Mesa's Class?*

Just a quick question, will there be any psionic material? I have an idea for the mechanics of Mesa Crawe involving multiclassing in both Ardent (C. Psi.) and Swordsage (Bo9S). Putting them together would make a very fun and potent martial artist. It seems that Mesa has been studying with his fathers hired muscle, and has learned some fun martial arts maneuvers. I think that I can get the right feeling with these classes, and not step on the magicians' or swordsmans toes. More of an interesting, sneaky, secondary combatant that could fill the usual rogue roll without being a rogue. Seeing as how Mesa's father doesn't want him to be a criminal, I feel that this would fill the party role as well as the character role. I'll get you the stats on both of these classes if you need them.


----------



## Arkhandus (Jun 4, 2007)

Heh, if I had a copy of the Book of Nine Swords (can't afford books lately), I'd be begging to play a Swordsage for all the coolness, even as a secondary character (I wonder what a moogle swordsage with lots of Setting Sun, Diamond Mind, and Shadow Hand maneuvers would look like?).    


Anyway, Jemal, here's my first character concept, one I'd rather prefer to play if I could.  As I see it, there doesn't have to be just _one_ relative of the hero, does there?    Mikken could be the son of Kyo's uncle, or the son of a different uncle.  Anyway, I'll post my other ideas sometime Monday (I know, technically it's Monday already, but it's 1 am for me!), but I wanted to at least put forth one favorite first.  Including two or three alternate, slightly different ideas for Mikken (like one that's a tinker/gunman sort).


*Mikken*, male human bladecaster
_Concept:_ Cousin to the hero; a brainy mage turned reluctant swordsman, wielding samurai swords (mostly two short swords/wakizashi and kodachi, occasionally a bastard sword/katana; focused on mobility, occult/battle magic, and mixed tactics)
_Likely Advancement:_ Wizard - Fighter - Eldritch Knight - Duelist
_Personality:_ Bookish, clever, somewhat self-doubting, worrisome, loyal, trusting, and a bit feisty

Mikken lives out in the country, in another town near Kyo's, and occasionally visits his cousin Kyo.  Mikken has been worried about Kyo since the death of his cousin's family, and visits Kyo more often since that incident to support his coz.  Mikken has also been struggling to keep the area around their towns clear of beasts and bandits, for the past year or two, since Kyo put down his sword.

Mikken hadn't been very martial before, but took up swordsmanship to fill in Kyo's shoes after his coz fell into depression at the loss of his family.  He wouldn't have stood a chance if not for a few other folks from his town taking up arms and going along, since Mikken is far less talented in the martial arts than his favorite cousin.  Mikken always looked up to Kyo as a great athlete and fighter, though he's only a year younger than Kyo, and he cheered on his coz at the great martial arts tournament some years ago.

Mikken had always been more bookish and meek, enjoying stories, sneaking over to study with the local witch (though his parents always scolded him not to), and watching Kyo kick butt.  Eventually, Mikken toughened up when he saw Kyo's breakdown, knowing that he needed to support his coz and start putting his studies to good use.  Leaving town for a year after trying to console Kyo, Mikken went to make an offering to the nearest dojo that would take him.  Inspired by years of watching his cousin's prodigal skills, Mikken put his wits to the art of swordsmanship.

Training as a sword-dancer for as long as he dared, the young man apologised to his sensei and rushed back home, to check on his cousin and see if the hometowns were still safe.  Mikken hopes Kyo will get back his enthusiasm for martial arts and life in general, so his coz will be his old self again, and so he can actually fight at Kyo's side for the first time.  Mikken hopes to impress Kyo someday and show that, while he never had Kyo's incredible talent, he's followed in Kyo's footsteps and overcome his old meekness.  Yet Mikken still doubts himself, knowing he's not even half the martial artist his cousin was three years ago.  Mikken practices every day he can with the few, aging warriors of his town, and while his smarts and earlier observations of Kyo allowed Mikken to learn a lot initially, his martial progress is slowing.


----------



## Arkhandus (Jun 4, 2007)

Also, Jemal: Here's the Cloud Keel from Arms & Equipment Guide, for your reference when figuring out what you'll do with airships.

Cloud Keel
A cloud keel gives its vessel the ability to fly at a speed of 40 feet (clumsy).  If the vessel is wind-powered, it can still use its sails if they provide faster movement than the keel itself.
Caster level: 17th; prerequisites: craft wondrous item, fly, wish; market price: 200,000 gp; weight 1,000 pounds

Another neat and kinda appropriate item for airships, from A&EG:

Lightning Turbine
Often used in conjunction with magic that can controls weather, the lightning turbine is a series of antennae connected to a clockwork gearbox that gives the vehicle greater speed during a storm.  Lightning strikes the antennae, providing power to double the vehicle's speed or give it a speed of 90 feet, whichever is greater.  The vehicle ignores any weather-related penalties to speed.
Caster level: 9th; prerequisites: craft wondrous item, call lightning, expeditious retreat; market price: 90,000 gp; weight: 300 pounds


----------



## Jemal (Jun 4, 2007)

Warlocklord - I like Mazerka, The Kingdom of William, and Templedom.  600XP after we start.

To you & Avalon: I like the idea of the Rogue Army pirate and the Necromancer on the Airship.  Keep in mind, though, that with two of you (and some undead) the CR of the encounter as Villaisn will be fairly high, and I'd want you both the same level.

Arkhandus - I like Mikken.  Good background, nice concept.  The secondary Swordsman/Younger Cousin is perfect, if you wanna just stick with this.  A secod relative IS allright, I was saying 'just one' b/c I was looking for the 'mentor/guide/OlderGuy' role.  Your character fits a different role, but it DOES fit. 

Hmm, now All We have to do is figure out how Aluf taught two Swordsmen who both appear to prefer Japaneese weapons... 

Brother_Allard, thoughts?  Was Aluf a 'japaneese swordsman' as well, or is he more traditional "great sword" or "sword/Sheild"?

Shayuri - Yes, the 'magical engineer' type that you sugested earlier is welcome.  If you're looking for actual MagiTek though, that's only produced by the Southern Kingdom.  Other countries have some, but only they possess the secrets to creating such wonders.  As such, if you want to use MagiTek, it can be arranged, but nor for a while.

Thaedrus - I will not be allowing Bo9S classes.  Feats will be on a case-by-case basis, if accompanied by full explanation of feat and use.

Psionics are OK, but I'd need a run down of what the class does, and which powers you're taking (to make sure they're suitable to the campaign).  


On that note, When I post char. creation rules (in about 6-8 hours), I'll be including a list of non-allowed spells & Abilities that I don't think are suitable for a RPG-styled game.
Some examples would be Flight(Exception:Airship) and Teleportation (Though Levitation and Dimension door are ok).  FinalFantasy is about the adventure + the getting from here to there, and what happens on the way.  Spells & Abilities that cut down on that travel are thus innapropriate. (Though later they may be allowed for specific circumstances, such as teleport circles from one city you've been to leading to another, and the aforementioned Airship.)


----------



## Arkhandus (Jun 4, 2007)

Gleee!   


Though, I gotta revise the mentions of years....I misremembered how long Kyo was out of sorts, heh.  Much shorter time spent between his breakdown and Mikken's return from training, and such.

Quick edit: also, Mikken will be more of a mage to start with, since he only recently took up arms.  Figuring Wiz 5/Ftr 1/Eldritch Knight 2 or thereabouts to start, then focusing on EK and Duelist.  It'll be a while before his swordsmanship approaches his magecraft in significance.  So Aluf could easily be a superior warrior to Mikken, as Kyo would be.


----------



## Brother Allard (Jun 4, 2007)

Refinements:

*Aluf*, _male human knight_
Concept: Uncle to Kyo.  Accomplished swordsman and warrior.  Has always felt a fondness for Kyo, and was one of the first to recognize his potential, becoming his first sensei.  He was called away to the war, however, where he distinguished himself early in the fighting.  Upon the destruction of their village, Aluf was torn between a deep need to exact revenge for the deaths of his young wife and children and the need to help his young protégé survive the disaster.  Ultimately, he decided to return.
Likely Advancement: Knight + ??? (kensai? cavalier? I don't know)
Personality: Gruff, taciturn, surly, heart-of-gold, (secretly grief-stricken)


I was thinking of Aluf as a sword-and-board type, but I suppose I wouldn't having a problem adapting him to a japanese-style swordsman provided we can change the shield-block class ability into something else.


----------



## ethandrew (Jun 4, 2007)

Okay, so I'll put my hat in. I don't mind being one of those characters you introduce somewhere down the line. I haven't fleshed out too much of this guy, but here's what I've got:

Male Favored Soul, he's not all preachy, but he does his worship through food. He's a cook by profession, boisterous, and his spells are cast through his food as a medium. Need healing? Here, eat a tart! You know how all those rpgs are, random fish and bread heal you, anyway, that's my guy. If you're keen, I'll flesh out a background and further concept for you.


----------



## Thaedrus (Jun 4, 2007)

*Mesa's Class?*

Well it looks like I will be going more along the Rogue/Ardent->Psychic Weapon Master.

As for powers, I haven't fleshed that out yet, but things that would help with the martial arts theme of this guy, and add to his stealthiness. Looking for a westernized ninja type concept, but I don't like the monk or ninja classes. More of the video game/anime ninja. Looking forward to the character creation rules.


----------



## Jemal (Jun 4, 2007)

Brother Allard : No problem at all.

OK, here's what you've all been waiting for : 

THE Starting Team: 

Caros (Kyo)
Brother Allard (Aluf, Kyo's Uncle)
Arkhandus (Mikken, Kyo's Cousin)
Sound of Azure (Frida, Kyo's Friend)
Kayista (Boom mage, Kyo's Friend)
And... *Drum Rolll*.....
[sblock]
Thaedrus (Messa Crawe, son of Crime boss, tagging with caravan)
[/sblock]
Congratulations!  That leaves the following people to join in at a later date:

*Darimaus - *Mascot(Blink Mage)
*TheMagician - Summoner
*Avalon - Villian(Pirate)
*WarlockLord - Villain (NecromancerPirate)
*Ethandrew - Holy Cook, batman!! 
Shayuri - Tinker Mage
Sin - Criminal; Face
Tailspinner - Love Interest(Ranger)
Voda Vosa - Black Mage(Warlock) or Reformed Villain(Warlock)

PLEASE Post here if you are interested in still joining in as a future PC.  If you do not post by the end of the week, I'll have to assume you're not interested, and go ahead without you in the plans.  The ones with *s are the ones Im pretty sure still want to join in.
[sblock=TheMagician] Hey, sorry I didn't put you in to start, but I didnt want the Summoner in from the very beginning.  Would you'd like to talk about how you think we can get you in the party?[/sblock]

Allright, with that out of the way, here's charater creation for the 6 starters:

XP: 50,000 (lvl 10)
GP: 36,000
Allowed Sources: Core, Completes, PHB2(No Robillars Gambit).  Also anything else I've allready OK'd.  Other things, Ask first and provide a full description of the class/feat/ability.
HP: Max first, Roll on Inviscastle(Reroll 1's) after that.
Rolling: Invisible Castle.  ALWAYS put your character name (first name).  Some things I'll roll for you (saves, certain skill checks, anything you don't know you're supposed to make).

Equipment: You may have allready noticed that you have significantly less gold than your level would imply.  this is because NONE of you will be spending any money on Armour/Shield/Weapon/Staff/Wand)
In Traditional RPG form, you will be provided with, and find/Be able to buy certain 'special' items throughout the game, that will be customized each to an individual.
Just Give me what type of item you would use as Defense (Bracer, Armour type, Etc), and what you would use in your Main/off Hand (These could be 2 weapons, or 1 big weapon[g.sword, staff] or main + off-hand item[1-handed weapon, shield, Orb, Wands, etc].
These items aren't just for Offense & Defense.  They will also provide special, Character-related bonuses.  If you had anything in mind (Specific weapon/armour enhancement, a specific Wand or Staff [IE spells contained within], etc) then ask.

ALSO, there is no limit to how much you can spend on one item.  You'll note I gave you JUST enough to buy a +6 enhancement item if you wish to, though it'll be ALL you have.
Do not worry about Mundane equipment, the Caravan is loaded with it. (this does not count Alchemical items)

Specials & Comments: 
[sblock=Brother Allard]
Extra 16,000 XP to show your relative Experience in relation to the others(At start, at least)
That puts you at just starting lvl 12, instead of lvl 10 like the others, but you'll only get the normal gold.
Also, we need to do some overhauling to the Knight.  The shield block will be easy to fix, and I need to know if you want to be a choco-rider of if we should swap the riding for something else...? (Though it IS kinda one of their main points)
[/sblock]
[sblock=Caros]
We've allready talked over MSN about what you'll be getting.
[/sblock]
[sblock=Kayista]
Boom?  Hmm.. Do you know the "warmage" class?  They can add their INT mod to damage with spells.  Maybe something similar, but with Charisma? (were you planning on being a Sorceror, or what?)  OR, If you ask REALLY nicely, I might be persuaded to let you use a certain chaotic mage, minus some of the buffing power.
[/sblock]
[sblock=Arkhandus]
While Mikken isn't as good a fighter as his relatives, I'm thinking maybe he's a VERY quick learner.  Bonus Feat and skill/level (same as human, but stacks with human).  
Also, you gain an extra 10% from any COMBAT XP the party gains. (I will be employing different forms of XP.  Combat XP would be.. obviously... the XP gained from defeating someone/thing in combat)
[/sblock]
[sblock=SoundofAzure]
I'm trying to figure out something to UP your healing abilities.  maybe some of the Healing Feats from complete divine as bonus feats, and/or the Radiant Servant of Pelor's enhanced healing abilities (Auto-Empowered @ low level, Auto Maximized @ mid, both at High).  what you think?
[/sblock]
[sblock=Thaedrus]
YOU'RE CRIMINALLY RICH!!!
You start with 50,000 GP worth of Equipment (Same rules as the others, though).  ALSO, you can usually get stuff done and items aquired or fenced in most large cities, just by carefully mentioning who you are to the right people.  That will be more of a roleplaying thing though.
Also, i'd suggest just grabbing a lvl (or 2) of Monk near the beginning of your career, and abandoning the Lawfulnes later.  You don't loose any of the abilities, and when combined with the powers from other classes, they can get the anime feel really well. (Most of my anime styled characters are Ex-Monks)
[/sblock]

*EDITED TO ADD TO THAEDRUS' Section*


----------



## WarlockLord (Jun 4, 2007)

[sblock=Jemal & Avalon]

Ok, Avalon, I'd make him at about 13th level, but I could lower it to 10th if you want.  Maybe 10th would be good to hit the starting caravan.  If we want to. [/sblock]

How many undead do I get? A few warrior skeletons? A troll? A fire giant? (This last would be fun).

As for my 600XP bonus, is this applied during creation, or when I join the party?  And where will us evil pirates post stats?

Necromancer Pirate just sounds cool.


----------



## Brother Allard (Jun 4, 2007)

[SBLOCK=Jemal]I'm seeing him more as a knight-protector than heavy cavalry - it seems to fit both the concept and his role in the party a bit better.  He'll probably try to stick pretty close to Kyo, and focus feat selection and such on his battlefield control abilities.  So while chocobo riding is interesting, it doesn't fit very well with the central idea.

For weapon/armor abilities, for instance, the knight's bulwark of defense ability synergizes well with reach weapons, but Aluf is a swordsman.  So either an oversized Masamune-style sword which gives reach, or - even better - an enlarge person ability might be nice.  The knight's challenge abilities are another selling point for me, but he'll need to be able to absorb the extra damage coming his way, so maybe DR or fast healing or a great big sack of hit points.  Or maybe an animated shield.

As for class abilities, shield block could just be a more general dodge bonus that only applies when wielding a two-handed weapon.

Mounted combat and the bonus feat list would be the other problems with this build (animal affinity, ride-by-attack, spirited charge, trample, and weapon focus (lance), in particular).  I suppose it would be easy enough to swap that list out for another one.  I'd be happy to make some suggestions, if you like.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Guest 11456 (Jun 4, 2007)

Jemal said:
			
		

> That leaves the following people to join in at a later date:
> 
> *Tailspinner - Love Interest(Ranger)
> 
> Allright, with that out of the way, here's charater creation for the 6 starters:




Still interested. When will you have character creation for the rest of us? What about ability rolls? Point buy? Roll?


----------



## Brother Allard (Jun 4, 2007)

How did you want us to generate stats?


----------



## Darimaus (Jun 4, 2007)

Ok, while I'm not starting at the beginning, I would still like to know what your doing about my Blink Dogs LA/Racial HD.


----------



## Thaedrus (Jun 4, 2007)

What about going with the ninja base class and a level or two of monk with the Ascetic stalker feat from C. Scoundrel? This stacks your ninja and monk levels for unarmed fighting, ki pool, and ki strike. A few skill tricks from the same book would give even more anime feel. The ardent was just there to give the supernatural feel to the martial arts, but if I go monk/ninja with tricky moves, I get that anyway. More about the character and feel than actual mechanics. I could get really crazy with supernatural martial artist idea with sorceror ->enlightened fist from complete arcane, but I am not sure if you want me to get that far down the anime road. probably just stick with ninja/monk unless you have a preference.


----------



## Arkhandus (Jun 4, 2007)

Glee! a second time.  

I'll stick with my first concept of Mikken then, I like it.

Mikken's Gear Types: Katana (bastard sword) as primary or two-handed weapon, wakizashi (short sword) as off-hand weapon, and ko-dachi (short sword) as an extra primary-hand weapon for use in two-weapon fighting with the wakizashi.  I dunno yet if he'll ever take Exotic proficiency in the bastard sword or not.

He'll probably take Two-Weapon Defense at some point as a feat, to use his wakizashi like a shield sometimes, since he'll be going armorless.  Though it'll be used as a weapon as often as not.  So, anyway, his Wakizashi short sword will likely be his "armor" item as well as his off-hand weapon.

Having a way to boost the shield bonus from Mikken's wakizashi when using TWD would be nice, but then, with Mikken's low-to-mediocre HP for most of his career, he'll be relying on various sources of AC to avoid harm (since TWD gives +1 shield bonus when using the off-hand weapon for defense, improved to +2 when fighting defensively or taking total defense; which means at least -4 on attack rolls).  He'll rely on the Mage Armor spell for an 'armor' bonus, and maybe a Cat's Grace spell for greater Dex bonus.

Other than that.....I guess it'd be kinda neat if Mikken's Ko-Dachi short sword, or his Katana bastard sword, could function as a wand or something (with the usual activation times for wands when used that way), and/or have Spell Storing abilities.

I wouldn't mind giving up Mikken's capacity to summon a familiar, to enable something like that stuff.  I like familiars but I don't think Mikken will summon one anyway (the cast of characters is big enough anyway without an unnecessary random moogle or talking cat...*twitch* *grin*).


----------



## Caros (Jun 4, 2007)

*Hehe.*

Yay @ Main character and whatnot. And good to see so much intrest in this game as well, can barely wait for it to get off the ground I'm so hyped about it =)

Couple of things from my perspective:

Azure: LOVE the pic. Pretty much the exact sort of outfit I was going to work off anyways. Hell the blade is even the black steel I was planning on using <3.  Also, great to have just a pure heal type with me for once ^_^

Arkhandus and Allard: Definately make a good pair of family for Kyo. Planning on eventually having a friendly rivalry with Mikken at some point if thats alright.

Other than that, hurry with the chars! *laugh* Mine will be up tomorrow hopefully. But then again I've got free time with not a lot else to do =/

Edit: Well my primary weapon is going to be a katana from his younger days. As far as armor, I'm thinking a vest (Same properties as bracers maybe, different slot) Or bracers *Shrug*


----------



## Voda Vosa (Jun 4, 2007)

Of course I'm interested in joining, the sooner the better, as I said in my last post ^^ The question arises, which level do we villains start with? At least my character which I want incorporated in a soon episode


----------



## Sound of Azure (Jun 4, 2007)

Jemal said:
			
		

> OK, here's what you've all been waiting for :
> 
> THE Starting Team:
> 
> ...




Yay! 




> Allright, with that out of the way, here's charater creation for the 6 starters:
> 
> XP: 50,000 (lvl 10)
> GP: 36,000
> ...




Great. I'll be back after work with a list o' equipment.



> [sblock=SoundofAzure]
> I'm trying to figure out something to UP your healing abilities.  maybe some of the Healing Feats from complete divine as bonus feats, and/or the Radiant Servant of Pelor's enhanced healing abilities (Auto-Empowered @ low level, Auto Maximized @ mid, both at High).  what you think?
> [/sblock]




[sblock=Jemal]
I was pretty much going to take most of those healing feats anyway.  If you wanted to give me a bonus feat for healing feats at the same rate as a Wizard gets metamagic/item creation feats (every 5th level), that would be heaps cool. That would free up feats for things like Reach Spell and Divine Metamagic: Reach Spell, and Extra Turning.

I like the idea of taking the enhanced healing abilities from the RSoP too, so I could go with that instead if you'd prefer. I'm considering taking Sacred Boost (the maximising divine feat). 

I prefer the first option though.

I'm swapping out the Summoning domain for Good (A white mage needs Holy  ), due to you not wanting summoning at the beginning.[/sblock]

Also, here's a feat from _Races of the Wild_ I was considering taking:
[sblock]
Magic of the Land
Your intimate understanding of the natural worl allows you to imbue your spells with life-giving magical power from the land itself.
Prerequisites: Concentration 5 ranks, Knowledge (Nature) 5 ranks, Spellcraft 5 ranks, caster level 1st
Benefit: When in a natural setting, you can draw on the power of the land to imbue your spells with healing power. For the purpose of this feat, a natural setting is defined as any location not in a constructed area. “Natural setting” includes unworked caverns, but not crafted dungeons and the like.
To use this feat, you must succeed on a Knowledge (nature) check (DC 15 + spell level) made as a free action while casting a spell. You can’t take 10 on this check. If you succeed, each target of your spell is healed of 2 points of damage per spell level, in addition to the spell’s normal effects. If the spell doesn’t have a target entry, this feat has no effect. This healing energy is positive energy, so an undead creature instead takes 2 points of damage per spell level. An unwilling creature can attempt a Will save (at the spell’s normal save DC) to negate the effect. If the skill check fails, the prepared spell or spell slot is lost.
You cannot use this feat on any spell with an alignment descriptor, nor with any necromancy spell.[/sblock]

For weapons, I'll probably go with a light mace or staff. For defense, I can see Frida using either a Ring or Bracers.


----------



## Sound of Azure (Jun 4, 2007)

Caros said:
			
		

> Azure: LOVE the pic. Pretty much the exact sort of outfit I was going to work off anyways. Hell the blade is even the black steel I was planning on using <3.  Also, great to have just a pure heal type with me for once ^_^




I'm glad you like it, and happy to be along!


----------



## Jemal (Jun 5, 2007)

I knew I forgot something!

OK, stats are kinda weird:
All stats start at 10, except your 'Prime' Stat, which starts at 18. You get 14 points to spend on a point for point basis, and can't spend more than half on any 1 stat.

To those not in yet : I haven't decided when I'll be putting you in quite yet, but I'd like to let the starting 6 get used to each other for a week or two first.  I know that everybody wants in ASAP, but I'll have to look at the concepts and figure out when a good time (story-wise) would be to put you in.  

[sblock=soundofazure]
Sure, we'll go with a "bonus healing-related feat every 5th lvl"  Also, bonus domain: Healing at level 1 (to replace scribe scroll).  SO, you can take a third domain. 
And Magic of the Land is acceptable.  In fact, it fits very well with one of the plotlines from later in the campaign. 
We'll go with Staff(2-Handed) and Bracers(Defensive) for you then.
[/sblock]

[sblock=caros]
Katana(2-handed) and Vest(Defensive)
[/sblock]

[sblock=Arkhandus]
So which will it be?  Katana/wakizash or Kodach/wakizash?
As for Defensive, an Improved Mage Armour would work.  I'll also give your off-hand weapon some defensive abilities.
[/sblock]

[sblock=Thaedrus]
That all sounds pretty good.  And if you're worried about being TOO Anime, then I must say that A) You haven't played many recent RPG's and B) You've never played with me 
Don't worry bout it. Anime styled characters tend to make for fun D&D.
[/sblock]

[sblock=BrotherAllard]
Weapon: Masamune.. Hmm, Like an oversized greatsword? Exotic weapon, 3d6 damage, 10' reach, 19-20/x2 threat. Normally has -4 atk when wielded by Medium sized creature.
Maybe some cross between the Samurai class and the Knight class? (Samurai is from Complete Warrior) The Samurai gets several abilities that could be used to replace the Knight stuff that won't be getting used.
Maybe to replace the cavalry feats : Exotic Prof(Masamune), Masamune Proficiencey(No attack penalty for med. size), W.Focus(Masamune), W.Spec(Masamune), Improved Crit(Masamune).  5 for 5.

As for Shield Block, we'll change it to Parry:  While wielding a 2-handed weapon with which you have the Weapon Focus feat, you gain a Shield bonus to your AC (1+ what the ability normally gives)
Were you planning on wearing actual armour?
[/sblock]

[sblock=WarlockLord/Avalon] I wouldn't go below lvl 13, they won't be fighting you RIGHT away.  I know you want to start soon, but I need time to get the current group going before adding more.  the bonus XP is when you start the char.  As for the undead, that'll depend on level and what abilities you have that let you make/control undead.  I'll be adding some special undead in, though.
[/sblock]

RE: Level, etc for everyone else: I'm thinking on it, but I want to get the starting group underway before I loose track of stuff.


----------



## Arkhandus (Jun 5, 2007)

[sblock=Jemal]Well, I don't have whatever book Improved Mage Armor is in, so I have no idea what its level/stats/effects are exactly.

What I was trying for was to use the kodachi and wakizashi most of the time, with Two-Weapon Fighting.  Both are statistically short swords (and only minor difference in appearance, I think kodachi were a bit less curved than wakizashi and a bit longer), so Mikken would be able to use Weapon Finesse for both short swords at once.

Though, thinking about it now, and the fact that with TWF he won't get much use out of the Precise Strike ability if he does eventually gains 5 levels of Duelist, I suppose it may be best to ditch the kodachi and just go with the samurai swords.

So let's ditch the kodachi I guess; katana/bastard sword will be Mikken's primary weapon, the wakizashi will be his off-hand weapon and something to use his Weapon Finesse and Two-Weapon Defense feats with.[/sblock]


----------



## Arkhandus (Jun 5, 2007)

A few things (and yes, I'm aware that I'm still awake at an ungodly hour in Arizona; my insomnia won't let me feel sleepy yet  :\  ):

[sblock=Jemal]Two or three other things to mention/ask.

1) For now I'm figuring Mikken's 5th-level Wizard bonus feat to be Craft Wondrous Item.  I wanted to ask if I can have some of Mikken's starting gear crafted with this feat, taking some sort of XP debt from the item creation costs to be subtracted from the first XPs he earns?  If not then Mikken will probably wait till spending time in some other time to craft a few of his personal magic items, after he's gained some XP beyond the minimum needed for remaining 10th-level.  Namely, a Headband of Intellect +2, a Blessed Book perhaps (aka Boccob's Blessed Book in the DMG), and a Vest of Health +2 if that's alright (as per an Amulet of Health, but with a different body slot, and probably designed as a loose, outer kimono/jacket; according to the DMG the vest/shirt slot is appropriate for physical-improvement magic items, and Mikken could use a bit more Constitution).

2) One of Mikken's starting magic items will be an Amulet of Natural Armor +2 or +3, if that's alright, to help bolster his AC; this will use up a sizeable chunk of his starting GP since it's not something he could ever craft himself, which is fine.

3) Here are Mikken's ability scores before magic items, his class levels, and his HP rolls with Invisible Castle (I'll post a full character sheet once I finish it).
Str 14, Dex 16 (14 + 4th and 8th-level ability boosts), Con 14, Int 18, Wis 10, Cha 12
Wizard 5/Fighter 1/Eldritch Knight 3/Duelist 1
HD: 5d4+3d6+2d10 (first d4 maximized to 4 HP; also, I made a typo in my 'Note' on Invisible Castle, saying 5 hp from 1st-level Wizard, when I meant 4 hp from it; the actual HP rolls have the right static modifier (+24; from 4 hp 1st-level, and +2 Constitution bonus x10 character levels))
Mikken's HP with 14 Con, 5 hp from 1st-level Wizard, plus 4d4 Wiz, 1d10 Fighter, 3d6 Eldritch Knight, and 1d10 Duelist (4d4.minroll(2)+3d6.minroll(2)+2d10.minroll(2)+24=65)
[/sblock]


----------



## Brother Allard (Jun 5, 2007)

[SBLOCK=Jemal]That all sounds good.  And yes, I was thinking of wearing armor - heavy armor, actually.  If that doesn't fit the feel you're going for, let me know and I'll rethink.  I've got strength, constitution and charisma as primary stats at the moment, and dex and wis are basically dumps, so I'll have to rework him pretty substantially if I want to go back and add a level or two of monk.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Avalon® (Jun 5, 2007)

[sblock=Jemal]Are you able to receive/open pdf's from your current computer? If so, I may just send you the info about the binder in pdf format. Or you can ask -SIN- for a pdf copy of both the Arms and Equipment Guide and Tome of Magic.[/sblock]


----------



## Jemal (Jun 5, 2007)

[sblock=Arkhandus]
RE: Item Creation - If you'll notice, you start with 5,000 XP more than you need to be level 10(You have 50,000.  Lvl 10=45,000.  LVL 11 = 55,000).  Use that 5,000 XP however you wish, but I won't be allowing XP Debt.  As for the items you suggest, they all seem good.  I usually prefer using Vest over Amulet for Con buffs as well.  It just makes more sense.  
The amulet of Nat Armour is fine.
HP are good.

Well, there's a spell in the Spell Compendium called "Greater Mage Armour".  it's a 3rd level spell, 1 hr/lvl duration, gives a +6 armour bonus(If you wanna use it, it's fine).  But that's not what I meant.  When I said Improved Mage Armour, I meant I could give you a ring or something that gives you extra defense/abilities whenever you have Mage Armour cast.  That's kinda what I meant by the Weapon/Armour stuff.  On the other hand, I think I could just combien you Defense with your off-hand Wakizash, and give you Offensive power with Katana..
[/sblock]

[sblock=BrotherA] No, FF has a fair history of people (Especially Knights) wearing Armour.  Heavy Armour is fine.
In fact, I've got just the thing in mind for an experienced adventurer such as yourself.
Quintessential Fighter(Mongoose Publishing) had an armour known as DragonScale armour.
Medium Armour, +10 Armour bonus, Max Dex + 3gives Elemental Resistance 10 to the type of the dragon whose scales it's made of (Cold for white/silver, Red for gold/red, etc,etc).  I could even see the progressment down the line fairly easily.. Different types of Dragonscale, more powerful Resistance, maybe even immunity at higher level..  What do you think?
[/sblock]
[sblock=Avalon]
Can't do PDF's while I'm at camp here.  If you want something you'll have to copy/paste it in an sblock.  If it's fairly lengthy, though, chances are I won't want to learn a new system (Ie Incarnum, Bo9S stances/manuevers, etc).  I like to KNOW what I'm DMing for.
[/sblock]


----------



## Guest 11456 (Jun 5, 2007)

Jemal said:
			
		

> I knew I forgot something!
> 
> OK, stats are kinda weird:
> All stats start at 10, except your 'Prime' Stat, which starts at 18. You get 14 points to spend on a point for point basis, and can't spend more than half on any 1 stat.
> ...




Do you want the rest of us to wait on character creation or would it be helpful for you if we go ahead and begin fleshing out our ideas so that you can better decide on when to integrate us?


----------



## Avalon® (Jun 5, 2007)

[sblock=Jemal]It's more of a seperate magic system actually but is easier to learn than say Incarnum or ToB. It would rely more on vestiges but I won't be able to use a lot of them because I'm not that high of a level. I'll first arrange with Warlocklord on what level we'll be using then I'll post the needed info. Is that ok with you?[/sblock]

@Warlocklord: So, what level would you prefer? 13 or 14?


----------



## Brother Allard (Jun 5, 2007)

[SBLOCK=Jemal]The dragonscale armor looks good, but a couple of the feats I was looking at are predicated on his wearing heavy - not medium - armor.  Let me know what you think of these:

HEAVY ARMOR OPTIMIZATION [GENERAL] (Races of Stone 141)
You have trained extensively in heavy armor, and you have learned to take advantage of the protection it offers.  
Prerequisites: Armor Proficiency (heavy), base attack bonus +4.
Benefit: When you are wearing heavy armor, lessen the armor check penalty of the armor by 1 and increase the armor bonus by 1.
Special: A fighter may select Heavy Armor Optimization as one of his fighter bonus feats (see page 38 of the Player’s Handbook).

GREATER HEAVY ARMOR OPTIMIZATION [GENERAL] (Races of Stone 141)
You have mastered the use of heavy armor, maximizing its protective qualities while moving more easily in it.
Prerequisites: Armor Proficiency (heavy), Heavy Armor Optimization, base attack bonus +8.
Benefit: When you are wearing heavy armor, lessen the armor check penalty of the armor by 2 and increase the armor bonus by 1. Both of these effects stack with the benefit of the Heavy Armor Optimization feat, for a total lessening of the armor check penalty by 3 and a total increase to the armor bonus of 2.
Special: A fighter may select Greater Heavy Armor Optimization as one of her fighter bonus feats (see page 38 of the Player’s Handbook).

Also, from the PHB2:

STEADFAST DETERMINATION [GENERAL] (PHB2 83)
Your physical durability allows you to shrug off attacks that would cripple a lesser person.  Rather than depend on agility or willpower, you use your raw toughness to survive.
Prerequisites: Endurance.
Benefit: You can use your constitution modifier in place of your wisdom modifier  on will saves.  You do not automatically fail fortitude saves on a roll of 1.

ARMOR SPECIALIZATION [GENERAL] (PHB2 75)
Through long wear and hours of combat, you have trained your body to believe in its armor.  Where others flinch, you confront.  When the sword fails, your instincts, born of bruises and rent flesh, present your cuirass, cuisse, helm, or gorget to meet the blade at the perfect angle, causing it to skitter off harmlessly.
Prerequisites: Proficiency with the selected armor type, base attack bonus +12.
Benefit: Choose one type of medium or heavy armor with which you are proficient.  When wearing masterwork armor (including magic armor) of that type, you gain damage reduction 2/-.  Any time you lose you dexterity bonus to armor class, you lose the benefit of this feat, because you cannot properly deflect the blows of your enemy.
Special: You can gain this feat multiple times.  Its effects do not stack.  Each time you take the feat, it applies to a new type of armor.

Also, for future reference, would you allow the Greater Resliancy feat from CW to apply to Armor Specialization, increasing the DR to 3/-?[/SBLOCK]


----------



## WarlockLord (Jun 5, 2007)

Avalon® said:
			
		

> @Warlocklord: So, what level would you prefer? 13 or 14?




Let's go 14.  I like high levels 

[sblock=Jemal]
Can I use the Corpsecrafter, Nimble Bones, and Mother Cyst feats from Libris Mortis?
Corpsecrafter adds +4 strength and 2 hp per HD to undead I create through spells
Nimble Bones has CC as a prereq, and adds +4 initiative and +10 to speed to aforementioned undead

Mother Cyst adds the necrotic spells to my spells known, gives me the required focus, and I get spell mastery in each. [/sblock]


----------



## Avalon® (Jun 5, 2007)

Very well, 14 it is. 

@Jemal: I'll try posting it either tommorow or the day after. I'll do my best to post it in time because I'm having my vacation from friday 'till monday then my classes start on tuesday.


----------



## WarlockLord (Jun 5, 2007)

How is our airship going to work? How's it constructed?  Do we have radar? Cloaking? What are our weapons? How much can we spend on it?


----------



## Jemal (Jun 5, 2007)

always questions. 

OK, the rest of you I'd like some more fleshed out, maybe partially stated characters.  The lowest level anyone will be joining in is 12. (14 for the villains).  Design your characters around a minimum level of 12, though some of you WILL be higher, and coming in later.

Leveling will come fairly quickly, btw.  Random encounters, RP XP, Story XP, and Lotsa Xp after boss fights.

I'd like to know some more specifics on what people are playing so I can figure out when they'll fit into the story.  
ALSO, if you have a good idea for the specific time (not 'soon', but a certain event) that you think would work, we can talk about it.
Such as Avalon/Warlocklord and their Airship...  

Brother Allard - Hmm, guess Full Plate it is then.. You know it'll make you pretty slow though, right?  And all those feats are OK.

Warlocklord - Those feats are ok
Avalon - looking forward to it.  Hoping it's not too long.
Pirates - I'll be designing the ship myself.  Since it's a militarily constructed MagiTek vessel, you will not be able to modify it to your specifications (You take what you get), unless you find a MagiTek mage...  Or have spells yourself that are capable of permanently modify existing magical 'boats' which are immune to transmutation magic.  You CAN buy weapons for it (and your 'crew', if desired).  It'll have some of it's own, but not too much.


----------



## Brother Allard (Jun 5, 2007)

Jemal said:
			
		

> Brother Allard - Hmm, guess Full Plate it is then.. You know it'll make you pretty slow though, right?



  Ah!  But the Knight's Armor Mastery (heavy) ability (acquired at level 9) means that he can ignore the speed penalties for heavy armor.  Knight FTW!


----------



## Jemal (Jun 5, 2007)

Touche. 
Hmm, a lvl of Barbarian and boots of striding and you'd be yer own Barded Horse. 
50' speed, no reduction, in heavy armour..


----------



## Arkhandus (Jun 5, 2007)

Hahahah!

Cool.

Fer reference: One of Mikken's spells is Haste, and he's liable to use it on the group in many battles, though maybe only one or two Hastes a day.  So there's a source of 'enhancement bonus to movement speed' during combat sometimes.

Also: Going to be a Transmuter specialist wizard, giving up Enchantment and Necromancy.  Since his spellcasting is going to be a ways behind the norm for his character level, it'd be handy to have an extra spell slot of each spell level he has access to.  Going to emphasize buffing as much as blasting, and general utility/wierd stuff thirdly _(giving up enc and nec to show he's not dabbled in the darkest sides of magic, though he did study with a witch, and he doesn't want to learn mind-control or death magic)._  Some of his buffs will be self-only, but he'll also have stuff like Haste and Mass Enlarge Person for the group.

[sblock=Jemal]Thanks.  Apparently I forgot how much XP is needed for 10th-level and didn't think to check my PHB first. _*facepalm*_

Any of the three defensive options would work for me, though I'd prefer to be using 1st-level slots on Mage Armor than 3rd-level slots on Greater Mage Armor.   [/sblock]


----------



## Sound of Azure (Jun 6, 2007)

*Frida*

Ok, here goes.

*Frida*
Human White Mage ( Cloistered Cleric  10)

*Ability Scores*

```
Strength: 	10	0
Dexterity: 	14	4
Constitution:	12	2
Intelligence:	12	2
Wisdom :	18	0 (Prime) (20 Enhanced)
Charisma:	18*	6 (20 Enhanced)
*Began at 16, increased at level 4 and 8
```

*HP: * 49
9d6.minroll(2)+6+10-> [3,3,2,2,4,3,4,6,6,6,10] = (49) Link to Invisicastle

*AC:* 13 (+2 Dex, +1 Deflection, +?? Bracers)
*Base Attack:* +5

*Saving Throws*
Fortitude 	+8 (7 base + 1 Con)
Reflex		+5 (3 base + 2 Dex)
Will		+12 (7 base + 5 Wis)

Cloistered Cleric features
*Domains: * Knowledge (Bonus), Healing (Bonus), Good, Glory
*Lore: * As bardic Knowledge. Check +13.
*PHB2 Variant: * Spontaneous Domain casting: Healing domain. (See page 37 PHB 2)
*Turn Undead:* 16x per day 3 base +5 Cha + 4 Extra Turning + 4 Nightstick

*Skills * (all at 13 ranks)
Concentration, Decipher Script, Diplomacy, Heal, Knowledge (History), Knowledge (Nature), Knowledge (Religion), Spellcraft

*Feats*
1: Augment Healing: +2 hp/spell level cured with conjuration (healing) spells
1: Sacred Boost: Spend a turn attempt. Cure spells are maximised on next round
3: Magic of the Land: Make a Knowledge (nature) check to heal 2 hp/spell level to recipients of your spells when in a natural setting.
5: Touch of Healing (Complete Champion): Your touch cures 3hp/ spell level of highest-level healing spell in reserve.
6: Extra Turning: +4 turn attempts per day
9: Divine Ward (PHB 2): Create healing link with 1 person per turn attempt you spend. You can cast cures on such people at close range (25ft + 5ft/2 levels)
10: Sacred Healing (Complete Divine): Spend a turn attempt and give allies within 60 ft fast healing 3 for 1 + Cha modifier rounds.

*Magic Equipment*

```
Nightstick*			7,500 gp	
Cloak of Charisma +2		4,000 gp	
Ring of Protection +1		1,000 gp	
Strand of Prayer Beads**	9,000 gp	
Phylactery of Faithfulness	1,000 gp	
Periapt of Wisdom +2		4,000 gp	
Heward’s handy haversack	2,000 gp	
5 Scrolls of lesser restore	750 gp	
2 Scrolls of remove curse	750 gp
Wand of Cure Light Wounds	750 gp	“Potion” x 50.
Phoenix Down (Pinion?)		5,000gp	Component for Raise Dead spell.
Miscellaneous mundane stuff 	0 gp

Total				35,750gp	
250gp remaining
```
*This is found in Libris Mortis. It grants +4 Turn undead attempts per day. I'm happy to replace it with something else if inappropriate.
** Bead of Healing, Bead of Karma only

If there's anything I've missed, or that there's something inappropriate in the equipment list, lease let me know.


----------



## Avalon® (Jun 6, 2007)

Jemal, here's the write-up for the binder. Sorry if it's a bit long but most of it pertains to fluff and RP situations.

[sblock=Binder]-d8 HD
-BAB as Cleric
-Saves as Cleric
-2 +Int skillpoints per level
-Class Skills: Bluff, Concentration, Craft, Decipher Script, Diplomacy, Gather Info, Intimidate, Knowledge (Arcana, History, 

Religion, The Planes), Profession, Sense Motive
-Proficient with simple weapons and light armor but not shields
-[sblock=Soul Binding]Make pacts with vestiges to gain their abilities. You can only bind one vestige at lvl 1. You can bind another 

vestige at lvl 8, 14, and 20. You must complete summoning and binding each vestige separately. Your effective binder level or EBL 

(equal to your level in binder plus soul binding bonuses you recieve from PRCs or other sources) determines what level of vestige 

you can bind. You can only summon vestiges of levels you qualify for.[sblock=List]1st-2nd: 1st level vestiges
3rd-4th: 2nd level vestiges
5th-6th: 3rd level vestiges
7th-9th: 4th level vestiges
10th-11th: 5th level vestiges
12th-14th: 6th level vestiges
15th-16th: 7th level vestiges
17th-20th: 8th level vestiges[/sblock]

To contact a vestige, you must draw its seal visibly on a surface at least 5 ft across. Doing so takes 1 minute of concentration that 

provokes AoO's. A seal is potent for only 1 minute after drawing and you must draw a new one to contact a vestige. Some vestiges 

may require other requirements as noted in their entry.

Once the seal is drawn, you must perform a ritual that takes a full-round action to summon the vestige. The ritual fails if you cannot 

be hears (e.g. in high winds or in an area of silence.) An image then appears w/in the seal that is merely an illusion. This image cannot 

harm or be harmed by any creature. You must address it w/in 1 round or it disappears.

To perform a pact with a summoned vestige, you must make a binding check (1d20 + EBL + Cha mod). This process requires one 

minute but you can rush it as a full-round action at a -10 penalty. The DC for this checks varies w/ each vestige (as noted in their 

entry). Others cannot aid you in making a pact.

Whether the binding check succeeds or fails, you gain a vestige's powers for 24 hours. During that time you cannot rid yourself of 

this vestige unless you possess the Expel Vestige feat. The success of the check does, however, determines other aspects of the 

pact. If you fail on the binding check (known as making a bad pact), the vestige changes your general demeanor, and it can force you 

to perform or refrain from certain actions. If  you succeed on the binding check (known as a good pact), the vestige has no control 

over your demeanor and actions.

While under the influence of a vestige, you must adhere to its requirements to the best of your ability. If you are conscious and 

free-willed, and you encounter a situation you cannot or will not refrain from doing or perform a required one, you take a -1 penalty 

on attack rolls, saving throws and checks until that vestige leaves you. If you fail to fulfill the requirements of more than 1 vestige or  

disobey 1 vestige more than once, the penalties stack.

As long as you are bound to a vestige, you show a specific physical sign of its presence, as noted in its entry. This is not an illusory 

or shapechanging effect. This sign is real and a true seeing spell sees it as it is. You can hide a sign thru mundane or magical means or 

 you can prevent it from appearing at all if you have the suppress sign ability.

Vestiges cannot be targeted or  expelled by any means except by the Expel Vestige feat and can only be suppressed by an antimagic 

field or similar effect.

The DC for a saving throw against any supernatural power granted by a vestige is 10 +1/2 EBL +Cha mod.[/sblock]
-Suppress Sign: At 2nd level, you when you make a good pact, you can not to exhibit the physical sign of a vestige at will. 

Supressing or revealing a sign is a swift action. You cannot use this ability if you have made a poor pact with that vestige.
-Gain a bonus feat at lvl 4, 11, and 18 from the ff list: [sblock=Bonus Feat]-Armor Prof (Medium, Heavy)
-Diligent
-Investigator
-Martial Weapon Prof
-Negotiator
-Persuasive
-Shield Prof
-Defense against the Supernatural
-Empower Supernatural Ability
-Enlarge Supernatural Ability
-Expel Vestige
-Rapid Pact Making
-Extend Supernatural Ability
-Favored Vestige
-Favored Vestige Focus
-Rapid Recovery
-Ignore Special Requirements
-Improved Binding
-Skilled Pact Making
-Sudden Ability Focus
-Supernatural Crusader
-Supernatural Opportunist
-Widen Supernatural Ability[/sblock]
-Pact Augmentation: Whenever you are bound to at least one vestige, you can choose one ability from the ff list. You can choose 

another ability from the list at lvl 5, 10, 16, 20 [sblock=List]+5 Hp
Energy Resistance 5 (acid, cold, electricity, fire, or sonic)
+1 insight bonus on saving throws
DR 1/-
+1 insight to AC
+1 insight on attack rolls
+1 insight on damage rolls
+2 insight bonus on initiative checks[/sblock]
-Soul Guardian: Beginning at 6th level, you gain immunity to fear effects as long as you are bound to a vestige. As you attain higher 

binder levels, you gain more abilities. @9th, you gain the slippery mind ability. @13th, you gain immunity to energy drain and negative 

levels. @19th, you gain immunity to all mind-affecting spells and abilities.[/sblock]

Btw, I'll be posting the vestiges that I'm planning on using that I'm eligible to bind probably tomorrow.


----------



## Jemal (Jun 6, 2007)

Azure - Nightstick is ok so long as you only use it to actually TURN UNDEAD.  I don't allow them to work with divine feats.
As for the rest of the character, it seems fine.  Also, you forgot to note that Touch of Healing cannot restore a character to more than half their Maximum HP.

Also, RE: Death, Raise dead, Pheonix Down, etc.
[sblock=Death]
OK, I'll be doing some changes to death.  NOW, when someone 'dies' for whatever reason during combat (Death spell, con damage, level drain, or by being reduced to -10 HP), they don't "DIE".  They are reduced to -10 HP (if they were knocked out by something other than damage) and are in 'critical condition'.  At this point they do not Naturally heal, and loose 1 hp/minute until True Death (Which happens at -HP = your max HP).  During that time, Magical healing will Stabilize them, but will not actually restore HP.

Raising Spells: Raise dead, Ressurection, True Ressurection no longer have Material Components, and do NOT restore you from True Death.  Casting time is reduced to 1 full round for each, and the effects are as follows: 
Raise : Target is returned to 0 HP, healed of Half of any Con damage or Level drain, and restored to Conscoiusness.
Ressurect : Target is returned to Conscoiusness, with 2 HP/lvl and cured of all Con Damage/Ability Drain.
True Ressurect : Target is returned to full health and conscoiusness.

Pheonix Down : Pheonix Down's will NOT be available at start, but may be found later.
[/sblock]

Avalon - I'm reading over the info.  Will give you opinion soon.


----------



## ethandrew (Jun 6, 2007)

Just to give you an update, I'm looking for a likely prestige class, but in the case I don't, the character will most likely be straight Favored Soul.


----------



## WarlockLord (Jun 6, 2007)

As a villain, I post here too, right?  Or do I not post my char until his appearance?


----------



## Brother Allard (Jun 6, 2007)

Aluf, so far:


*Aluf*
Lawful Good Human Knight 12

Str 21 	+5 - base 16 + 1 level + 4 enhancement
Dex 12	+1 - base 12 
Con 22	+6 - base 18 + 2 level + 2 enhancement
Int 10	+0 - base 10 
Wis 10	+0 - base 10 
Cha 16	+3 - base 16 

Age 32
Height 6'4"
Weight 215 lbs

Description: Tall, broad, and solid, Aluf is an imposing physical presence.  Balding, what remains of his jet black hair is pulled back into a ponytail.  He wears a full beard which he keeps trimmed up off his neck, but which is otherwise left to its own devices.

HP 	172 (12 + 11d12 [88] + 72)
AC 	26 (10 base + 1 dex + 10 armor + 3 shield + 1 deflection + 1 natural armor)
DR 	2/-
Init 	+1 (+1 Dex)
Move 	30 ft

Fortitude 12 (4 base + 6 con + 2 resistance)
Reflex 7 (4 base + 1 dex + 2 resistance)
Will 16 (8 base + 6 con + 2 resistance)

Attack Bonus +12 BAB
Melee Attack +17 (12 BAB + 5 str)
Ranged Attack +13 (12 BAB + 1 dex)

Melee: masamune +18/+13/+8 (3d6+7, 19-20/x2, 10' reach)
Ranged: 

1	knight 1	endurance, power attack
2	knight 2	bonus: ewp (masamune)
3	knight 3	steadfast determination
4	knight 4 	
5	knight 5	bonus: masamune proficiency
6	knight 6	heavy armor optimization
7	knight 7	
8	knight 8 
9	knight 9	greater heavy armor optimization	
10	knight 10	bonus: weapon focus (masaumune)
11	knight 11
12	knight 12	armor specialization (full plate)


Skills:
 * diplomacy +15 (7.5 cc ranks + 3 cha + 2 intimidate + 3 competence)
 * intimidate +21 (15 ranks + 3 cha + 3 competence)
 * knowledge (nobility) +15 (15 ranks + 0 int)

Class Abilities:
Knight:
 * knight's challenge: 9/day
 - fighting challenge +2: challenge one foe.  swift action, lasts 8 rounds, if opponent has Int of at least 5, a language, and CR 10 or higher, challenge takes effect.  Aluf recieves a +2 morale bonus on will saves and attack and damage vs that foe.  If that foe reduces him to 0 or less hp, he loses 2 challenges for the day.  May not challenge another foe, until first is defeated.
 - test of mettle: challenge all foes within 100'.  swift action, lasts 8 rounds, if opponents have Int of at least 5, a language, and CR 10 or higher, they must direct their attacks at Aluf (WillNeg, DC 19).  Does not make opponents mindless.  If a foe under this effect reduces Aluf to 0 hp or less, he gains an additional challenge for the day (limit of 1/day).
 - call to battle: swift action.  grants an ally who failed a save vs fear a new saving throw.
 - daunting challenge: challenge all foes within 100'.  swift action, lasts 8 rounds, all opponents with Int of at least 5, a language, and CR 10 or _lower_ are shaken (WillNeg, DC 19)
 * parry: +3 shield bonus to AC while wielding a 2-handed weapon with which you have the Weapon Focus feat
 * bullwark of defense: if an opponent begins his/her round in a square threatened by you, he/she treats all squares
threatened by you as Difficult Terrain for the round.
 * armor mastery (heavy): Aluf's ignores speed penalties for heavy armor.
 * vigilant defender: any attempt to Tumble through Aluf's threatened area to avoid an Attack of Opportunity has its DC increased by 12.
 * shield ally: as an Immediate Action, Aluf can take half the damage from a melee or ranged attack that is being
taken by an adjacent ally. The ally takes the other half of the damage.

Abilities from items:

Equipment:
 * masamune sword
 * full plate
 * belt of giant strength +4 (16,000 gp)
 * circlet of persuasion (4,500 gp)
 * shirt of health +2 (4,000 gp)
 * cloak of resistance +2 (4,000 gp)
 * amulet of natural armor +1 (2,000 gp)
 * ring of protection +1 (2,000 gp)
 * 3,500 gp yet to spend


----------



## Jemal (Jun 6, 2007)

warlocklord (And other villains) - don't post your character here yet.  When I'm ready to introduce you, We'll make sure we've got all the rules & level right and I'll have you email me the character so i can look itover.

ethandrew - allrighty then.

Brother Allard - Lookin good.


----------



## Jemal (Jun 6, 2007)

[sblock=EDITING, not done yet!!]
OK, time for a bunch of World Info.

*VERY ROUGH draft of a map will soon be attached..  I don't like Paint, but it's all I can use at the moment. 

I'm rating each country on a scale of 1-10 for Magic and Tech.  
For Magic, 1 = Almost nonexistant. 10 = Epic magic is common..  6 would be kinda common, but not everyday.
For Tech, 1 = stone age, 10 = Sci Fi.  Mideval would be around 3/4, Modern around 6/7.


Now, for some info on the differen places : 
Mazerka - This is where the troupe will be starting (Specifically at the Red dot labelled 'start').  
Magic : 8 Tech : 6 

Principality of Andren - These are the invading southerners.  You'll note
Magic : 9 Tech :  8

Flynn - 
Magic : 6 Tech :  5

Walesh - They're just an ordinary country.  ok magically, ok technologically.
Magic : 5 Tech :  5

Kingdom of William - This kingdom is ruled by the great Archmage, William.  He started out with just a tower, and expanded until he had taken pieces of the neighboring kingdoms for his own.  Eventually a peace treaty was settled between him and his four neighbours.
Magic : 8 Tech :  2

Templedom - The Theocracy of Templedom is very anti-Technology.
Magic : 7 Tech : 3

Leandra - The elves of leandra are a mystical and mysterious people.  The shortest path to your destination will take you straight through their forest.
Magic : 8 Tech :  3

Dwarven Empire - 
Magic : 4 Tech :  8

Northern Wasteland - 

Great Desert - 


I'll go into some more detailed history/info later, just wanted to get the basics up there.
[/sblock]
BTW, 

Warlocklord - I screwed up, you should not have 600 bonus XP, it should be 900.  500 for a MAJOR country/city name(I really like M), 200 each for the little ones.  

Caros - 500 XP for naming the Southern Kingom.


----------



## TheMagician (Jun 6, 2007)

Hoo! Sorry, my internet died for a couple of days, but I'm back. I won't submit a character yet, Jemal, since summoner seems to be a class under construction. 

edit: oh, OK, I'm not in the starting party. That works out rather nicely for me, Jemal, since the next two weeks, as of next Monday, are finals and regents, so I'm fine with jumping aboard a little later (I would like to talk to you 'bout story and the summoner class, though, Jemal - I think most FF games handle summoners very differently. Thanks for considering my request...or whatever politeness applies in this situation   )

As for country names, hows' about Rialti, Verren, Tarros, Cirrus (I use that one in my game), or Orion? Just a few ideas to bounce around. Never mind!


----------



## ethandrew (Jun 7, 2007)

You should have a city in the sky, probably high in Magic and Technology... Very exclusive, very secretive, maybe even over one of the poles. Why? I don't know, it just sounds cool.


----------



## Thaedrus (Jun 7, 2007)

*Mesa Crawe*

Mesa Crawe
Monk 6, Psionic Fist 4

Appearance
Mesa Crawe is a 6’2”, 200lb man with brown curly hair in need of a haircut and green eyes that warn of mischief about to erupt. He is 19 years old and full of himself. Coming from a wealthy family, his cloths are expensive, of excellent quality, and of the latest style, but look to have been somewhat abused. He seems to be the type of person that any respectable mother would tell to comb his hair, change his cloths, and wipe that smirk off of his face. This sort of bearing makes him seem younger than his age, despite his obvious full grown stature. His bearing has also gotten him in trouble in many a tavern and cardhouse. Not many men appreciate a spoiled rich kid spouting his mouth in their tavern, especially when he flirts with their women and takes their money in cards. Despite his rambling young ways, he has a good sense of self, and values honor and discipline, but does not want to completely grow up yet.

Str16 (18 w/gauntlet)
Dex12
Con18 (16 +1 at 4th, +1 at 8th) (20 w/ ring)
Int10
Wis18 (20 w/ periapt)
Cha10

HP 8+3+3+6+7+4+2+4+2+4+ (10*5) +(4*2)=101

AC= 10+1+4(+5 w/ periapt)+1(+3 w/ belt)=16(19)

Initiative= +1

Fort=+5+1+4(+5 w/ring)=+11 (Immune to non-magical disease)
Ref=+5+4+1=+10      (No Damage on successful Save)
Will=+5+4+4(+5 w/ periapt)=+14 (+16 against Enchantments)

BAB=+7/2
•	Unarmed= +11/6 Damage Unarmed =1d10 (2d6 w/ monks belt) +3 (+4 w/ Gauntlets)
o	Flurry= +10/10/5 
•	Shuriken= +12/7 Damage Shuriken = 1d2+3(+4 w/ Gauntlets)
o	Flurry= +11/11/7

Speed=60 (80 w/ belt)

Class Features[sblock]
•	AC Bonus +2 (+3 w/ Belt)
•	Unarmored Speed Bonus +30 (+50 w/ Belt)
•	Flurry of Blows
•	Evasion
•	Still Mind
•	Ki Strike (magical)
•	Slow Fall (30)
•	Purity of Body (immune to disease)[/sblock]

Feats-[sblock]
•	Human-Wild Talent
•	1st-Psionic Body
•	3rd-Up the Walls
•	6th-Mental Leap
•	9th-Practiced Manifester
•	Monk 1st-Stunning Fist, Improved Unarmed Fighting
•	Monk 2nd-Deflect Arrows
•	Monk 6th-Improved Trip[/sblock]

Skills[sblock]
•	5*10=50
•	Skills
o	Spot5 (+5)
o	Listen5 (+5)
o	Move Silently8 (+1)
o	Tumble4 (+1)
o	Balance9 (+3)
o	Sense Motive5 (+5)
o	Concentrate9 (+5)
o	Jump6 (+4)
[/sblock]

Psionics[sblock]
•	Manifestor Level 8
•	Power Points =10 base + 20 Bonus + 2 wild Talent= 32
•	
•	Powers
o	Metaphysical Weapon
o	Inertial Armor
o	Psionic Lions Charge
o	Animal Affinity[/sblock]

Equipment[sblock]
•	Monks belt 13k
•	Chime of Opening 3k
•	Handy Haversack 2k
•	Ring of Invisibility 20k
•	Ring of Health 4k
•	Periapt of Wisdom 4k
•	Gauntlets of Ogre Power 4k[/sblock]

Subject to your approval Jemal, but Mesa is now a Anime/WireFu Spoiled Criminal Brat. Some Changes along the way, but I like the final product.

EDIT: I messed up the skills, so I corrected them.


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 7, 2007)

Hey, can I get in on this territory naming gig? I have Plans for the desert! Mwah!


----------



## Sound of Azure (Jun 7, 2007)

Jemal said:
			
		

> Azure - Nightstick is ok so long as you only use it to actually TURN UNDEAD.  I don't allow them to work with divine feats.
> As for the rest of the character, it seems fine.  Also, you forgot to note that Touch of Healing cannot restore a character to more than half their Maximum HP.
> 
> Also, RE: Death, Raise dead, Pheonix Down, etc.
> ...




No worries on the Nightstick. Re: Touch of Healing, I didn't realise I hadn't listed the 50% limitation (on checking, I found the limitation listed in the full feat description in my character document, and not in the short list I cut and pasted from. Gah! ). I apologise for the oversight. 

Thanks for the summation of the death/dying rules. That'll come in handy. With your permission, I'll use the money I had tentatively spent on the diamond dust/phoenix down for 2 Pearls of Power (a 2nd-level one and a 1st-level one), 4,000 and 1,000 gp, respectively.


----------



## Jemal (Jun 8, 2007)

OK, Official Update Time!

RE: NAMES - Keep'em comin, I still need a couple countries.  Also, if you have an idea for the desert, go ahead Shayuri.

ethandrew - City in the sky!! I KNEW I was forgetting something.  Hmm.. Now, to quote the famous Diablo Mage 'Where would I put this...' *thinks8

TheMagician - Thats ok re: the internet downtime.  I would suggest a Conjuror Specialist wizard, there's several good feats that could help.  Also, I've figured out the 'major' summon powers.  (See info section below)

Thaedrus - Excellent character, but could i get a list of what those psionic powers do?

Also, that reminds me: ROGUEs GALERY

Azure - No problem (to all comments)


OK, I started an 'information post' a while back then got sidetracked by some other stuff, so I'll update it and repost it HERE...


*OK, I have a ROUGH draft of a map, but It's too large to Attach.. Help?*

Now, for some info on the different places : 
[sblock=Places]
Mazerka - This is where the troupe will be starting (Specifically at the Red dot labelled 'start').   Mazerka is the only country yet to have defeated Andren in a battle, and in doing so capture 2 of its Airships.  One of these was later stolen who now roams the skies as a pirate.  The other is being examined to discover how it works.  With this example of MagiTek, they hope to finally find the secret.
Magic : low-mid lvl mages common, a few high level ones.
Tech : Motorized Vehicles, Electricity/lights.

Principality of Andren - These are the invading southerners.  They're the only country yet to rediscover the long lost art of MagiTek, though Mazerka is on the verge.
Magic : High level.
Tech : Motorized vehicles, Guns, Airships.  MagiTek.

Flynn - Flynn is a prosperous country, having the only Ports aside from Andren.  They consider themselves neutral to all factions, though Andren doesn't seem to be abiding by their cease-fire.
Magic : Same as Mazerka
Tech : Electricity, Motorized Vehicles, on a slightly larger scale than Mazerka.

Walesh - Nothing really special to say about them.  They're your average country.  OK Magically, Technologically, and Economically.  
Magic : Low level mages common.  mid level mages rare, High level mages VERY rare.
Tech : Electricity/Motors.  Slightly less than Mazerka.


Kingdom of William - This kingdom is ruled by the great Archmage, William. He started out with just a tower, and expanded until he had taken pieces of the neighboring kingdoms for his own. Eventually a peace treaty was settled between him and his four neighbours.
Magic : Most of the people in the kingdom came to learn from William, and as such it is comon to find Mid-level mages here, though very very rare to find high level ones other than William.
Tech : Standard fantasy, a bit of spillover from neighbouring countries.


Templedom - The Theocracy of Templedom is very anti-Technology, believing that it has turned people away from the gods.
Magic : Very prevalent and common, replaces technology in doing many things.  Low-mid level mages and priests very common
Tech : Mideival with strict laws against technology or its use.

Leandra - The elves of leandra are a mystical and mysterious people. The shortest path to your destination will take you straight through their forest.
Magic : They're elves.  What do you think?
Tech : Standard Fantasy, as well as a few trinkets they've managed to pick up.

Dwarven Empire - 
Magic : Low level mostly, they're most trusting of their technology than their magic.
Tech : Very high.  Motors, Electricity, Modern Weapons, etc.

Northern Wasteland - The northern Wasteland is a frozen tundra filled with Glaciers.

Great Desert - It is said the Great Desert used to be habitable, but a large magical disaste turned it desolate and destroyed any trace of the great civilization that once lived there.
[/sblock]

[sblock=Summoning]
This information is primarily for TheMagician.  The rest of you can peruse it, but it's not Common Knowledge.
The village of the summoners is in Walesh, a peaceful little town.
Many people believe that Summoning is just the act of temporarily bringing a servant too you, but Summoners know the truth.
Summoners have discovered that every creature and object on the earth has a representative  or 'avatar'.  When you summon a creature, you are in fact bringing forth a representation of one of those beings, not the being itself.   They also know that it is possible to bring out power by calling not on a creature but on an object or force itself...  True power comes from the AVATAR'S of primal forces themselves.  
The known 'Major' Avatars, ONE-of a kind powers, are: The Glacier(Ice), The Desert(Fire), The Ocean(Water), The Mountain(Earth), The Weather(Wind), The Sun(Light), and The Moon(Darkness). Summoners do not speak of The Forest(Life) or The Grave(Death).  These are the providence of White Mages and Necromancers, respectively. 

While most things can be summoned by anyone with the talent and connection to magic, the Avatar's must be bound to a person before they can be summoned.  In order to bind an avatar, one must find one that is NOT bound (or find a way to unbind it from who it is bound to), and then convince that Avatar the he is worthy of summoning it. (Usually through proving himself in combat or a difficult task).  The Summoners village knows the location of Five.  The Glacier is in an ice palace in the Northern Wastes, the Ocean is bound to the headmage of Flynn (A summoner from this Village), The Mountain resides in and works with the Dwarven Empire, The Dessert is in a great cavern under the 'great desert', supposedly a burried city of the once proud civilization that stood there, and The Weather itself is what keeps the Village safe, it has bound itself to the protection of the Summoners.
Nobody knows where the Sun or the Moon's avatars hide, and they have not shown themselves in many ages.
[/sblock]


[sblock=Starting Party/Caravan Info]
The Starting party, once again, will be: 
Caros - Kyo
Brother Allard - Aluf
Arkhandus - Mikken
Sound of Azure - Frida
Thaedrus - Mesa Crawe.
Kayista - *I've spoken to her and she's changed her char. concept.  She's no longer a black mage*

As for the start, I want your opinions on something. I'm planning on having Aluf approached to go along with and guard/guide the caravan to it's destination (It's a fairly long trip, aprox 600 miles).  It will be suggested to him that he take 'the kids' (Mikken, Kyo, and Frida) with him on the journey.
Thaedrus and *kayista's character* will be part of the caravan for their own reasons. (Though it isn't hard to blend in, it's a LARGE caravan as you'll see later).
So the question is : Do you want to roleplay Aluf/Kyo/Mikken/Frida getting ready and going to the caravan, or should we start with the caravan leaving, everybody allready there?

Caravan Info: 
The Caravan is comprised of dozens of motorized vehicles.  They are fairly large (dump truck sized) and stacked with supplies for the journey and the settlement.  There are also a few passenger vehicles.  Enough for about ~3-400 people at a time to ride in.  Unfortunately, there are nearly a thousand people in the caravan.  Since it is motorized, the caravan can travel for ~12 hours a day, with people taking turns walking and riding.  Loaded as they are, the caravan moves slowly(2 miles per hour, 25/day).  The Caravan itself is essentially a moving town, with several of the resources of one, and when you stop for the night, can be treated as such.
[/sblock]
I'll go into some more detailed history/info later, just wanted to get the basics up there.


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 8, 2007)

Jemal...er...I may have missed this, but I went back to the posts where you gave character gen info and I couldn't find it...

How do we generate stats? I saw minimum level for "join ins" was level 12, but I'm fuzzy on stat generation, as well as money for a level 12. 36k for starters, but that's for level 10. 

Heeeeelp!


----------



## Jemal (Jun 8, 2007)

Shayuri - Stat system I posted was ( i believe)
you get one 18.
You get 10 in every other stat.
You get 14 points to put into your stats on a 1-for-1 basis.  no stat can be increased past 17(Before Racial/level/etc).

As for money, It's 36K plus offense+Defense item.  As I stated earlier, I'm not sure exactly what level I'll be starting other characters, so I'll leave it as a base of lvl 12 and 36K GP for now.  Will add more if/when it becomes appropriate.

Also, I think I got the map fixed & Added by changing it to black&White.


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 8, 2007)

Ah ha...thank you, sir.

Two other questions. Will we have any spare exp for item crafty? Gadget mage is pretty much based on the concept of "I make cool stuff." 

Also, I took Improved Familiar, with the intent of getting a neat little "familiar construct." Some kind of steampunk/clockwork gizmo that accompanies her around, maybe helping with tasks. Not really a combat drone, since she can make Effigies for that. I envision it as a sort of...tiny helicopter Artoo thingy. Know of any rules for that sort of thing?


----------



## Guest 11456 (Jun 8, 2007)

City in the sky: Caelum Aedificium - Latin for sky, heaven & building, structure.

Great Desert: Valde Derelinquo - Latin for great, exceedingly & to forsake, desert, abandon.

Northern Wasteland: Inculta Solum - Latin for waste, desert & land, country, soil, ground/bottom, floor.

Isn't Latin great.


----------



## Jemal (Jun 8, 2007)

Latin's cool, but not the flavour I'm looking for.  maybe for one of them.

Shayuri - One thing I should've probably pointed out...

Flight is VERY uncommon.  The only things that can fly that can't do it NATURALLY are the Andren Airships.  Without actual MagiTek, it's impossible to get true flight.  Magic can supply Lift, and Tech can supply Thrust, but all attempts to combine them have failed utterly and disastrously.

Apart from that, i don't see a problem with a clockwork gnome.. Er, I mean familiar.


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 8, 2007)

How about the Valde Desert? A little Latin never  hoit. 

Jamel, doh...but okay. Maybe I can "upgrade" the little fella later on? 

I think, if it's okay, I'll base its stats on a tiny monstrous spider, which is a normal familiar possibility. Then I'll switch it over to Construct type, and give it a neat trick or two to make it a good Improved familiar and to make up for the loss of poison...

Also, what do you think about the idea of there being old ruins and ancient "technology" buried out in the great desert? I was gonna make it a background element for my character that she got a lot of her unusual construct knowledge from raiding old ruins out there. It'd also give her a physical "place" in the world, to make it easy to tell when she's encountered.


----------



## Jemal (Jun 8, 2007)

Well, in my world info I pointed out that it used to be an advanced civilization, and in the Summoning section I mentioned (Though FEW know it) that the Avatar of Fire lives in an underground ruin there.
Only problem is that'll mean they won't be encountering you for a while.

As for the familiar...

Change the Poison to shocking grasp, and come up with enough tricks to make it from normal to Improved Familiar.  (Increased stats or speed, maybe an armour bonus due to being made from metal...)


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 8, 2007)

Hmm! Perhaps then I could be -planning- an expedition to the desert...that might bring me in sooner. Especially if my plans can be put on hold while I help them out with something else.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Jun 8, 2007)

*Leita : Ranger : Love Interest*



			
				Tailspinner said:
			
		

> Love Interest: Leita has grown up in the same town as Kyo and has always secretly loved him. She is an accomplished woodsman and constant companion of Kyo. She cannot see herself ever leaving his side. She is even tempered and cheerful, except when it comes to her love for Kyo.




Using my previous submission...

Still working on details.

Recent background: Leita has disappeared. No one seems to know where she has gone.

Possible tie-ins:
Captured: Leita has been captured by <INSERT BOSS HERE> and she needs to be rescued. The boss has left a clue behind as to where Kyo and the others can find her.
Picking Flowers: Leita has finally worked up her nerve and decided to profess her love to Kyo. She decided to go pick some sweet smelling flowers and got lost.


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 8, 2007)

First draft of gadgetmage!

Let me know if there's things that need changin', or suggestions you have. 

[sblock]Name: Alexandra "Alex" Percival Howard Rammikin the Third
Race: Human
Class/Level: Wizard 8 / Effigy Master 4
Gender: Female
Exp:

Desc: Slim and a bit short, with mouse brown hair cut in a short pageboy style, blue eyes staring out from behind wire spectacles, and wearing her usual vest, shirt and breeches, Alexandra can pass for a young boy, if a somewhat obnoxiously effeminate looking one. Her cheeks are a little round, with a thin pattering of freckles. Despite her impressive manual dexterity and sure fingers, she always LOOKS a bit awkward, as if she might trip over her own longish legs. Her glasses magnify her already naturally large eyes so that she seems to have an expression of perpetual amazement at everything she looks at. A leather satchel full of her magical supplies hangs over her right shoulder, and a pack over her left.

Strength (STR) 10
Dexterity (DEX) 14
Constitution (CON) 14
Intelligence (INT) 22
Wisdom (WIS) 14
Charisma (CHA) 12

Alignment: Neutral Good
AC: 12 (10 + 2 Dex) Touch 12, Flatfoot 10
Hit Points: 55/55
Movement: 30'

Init: +2
Base Attack Bonus: +6/+1
Melee Attack: +6
Ranged Attack: +8
Fort: +8
Reflex: +8
Will: +15

Race Abilities
Bonus feat
Bonus skills

Class Abilities:
Scribe Scroll (Note "scrolls" are one-time usable gadgets)
Familiar
Bonus feats
Craft Effigy (up to 12 HD)
Improve Effigy

Skills: 78
Concentration (Con) +17 (15 ranks +2 Con)
Craft (Alchemy) (Int) +18 (12 ranks +6 INt)
Craft (metalwork) (Int) +18 (12 ranks +6 Int)
Knowledge (arcana) (Int) +16 (10 ranks +6 Int)
Knowledge (architecture/engineering) (Int) +17 (11 ranks +6 Int)
Spellcraft (Int) +16 (10 ranks +6 Int)
Use Magic Device (Cha)(CC) +4 (4 ranks (8) + 0 Cha)

Languages - Common, Gnome, Dwarf, Giant

Feats
1 - Point Blank Shot
1 - Precise Shot
3 - Brew Potion
5B - Craft Wondrous Item
6 - Craft Wand
9 - Improved Familiar
12 - Storm Bolt

Spellcasting (CL 11, Base DC 16+lvl)

Prepared
0 - Resistance, Detect Magic, Mage Hand, Mending
1 - Shield, Magic Missile, Repair Light Damage, Grease, Ray of Enfeeblement, Feather Fall
2 - Bull Strength, Cat's Grace, False Life, Repair Moderate Damage, Glitterdust, See Invisibility
3 - Dispel Magic, Haste, Stinking Cloud, Lightning Bolt, Bands of Steel
4 - Dimension Door, Mass Resist Energy, Repair Critical Damage, Arcane Eye
5 - Greater Blink, Cloudkill, Channeled Sound Blast
6 - Disintegrate, Analyze Dweomer, Chain Lightning

Spellbook
0 - Resistance, Acid Splash, Detect Poison, Detect Magic, Read Magic, Daze, Ghost Sound, Mage Hand, Mending, Message, Open/Close, Arcane Mark, Prestidigitation
1 - Mage Armor, Shield, Magic Missile, Repair Light Damage, Unseen servant, Identify, Grease, Ray of Enfeeblement, Feather Fall, Comprehend Languages, Endure Elements, Hold Portal, Alarm
2 - Bull's Strength, Cat's Grace, Scorching Ray, See Invisibility, Rope Trick, Darkvision, Knock, Mirror Image, Invisibility, Glitterdust, False Life, Repair Moderate Damage
3 - Dispel Magic, Magic Circle vs Evil, Lightning Bolt, Haste, Slow, Shrink Item, Wind Wall, Heroism, Stinking Cloud, Explosive Runes, Bands of Steel, Stony Grasp
4 - Arcane Eye, Resiliant Sphere, Black Tentacles, Dimension Door, Secure Shelter, Greater Invis, Mass Resist Energy, Repair Critical Damage, Orb of Force
5 - Telekinesis, Channeled Sound Blast, Teleport, Lightning Leap, Waves of Fatigue, Greater Blink, Cloudkill, Dismissal, Wall of Stone
6 - Disintegrate, Analyze Dweomer, Chain Lightning

Money - 2912

Spells
7500 (purchased at 50gp x spell level)

Weapons -
Some kind of steam/clockwork repeating crossbow

Armour -
Robes or "mage gear" of some kind?

Gear -
Spell component bag, 5gp, 2lbs
 - Sundry Components
 - Focus: 1500gp Analyze Dweomer
Everburning torch, 110gp, 1lb
Acid flasks x2, 20gp, 2lbs
Alchemist's fire x2, 40gp, 2lbs
Sunrod, 2gp, 1lb
Smokestick, 20gp, .5lb
Bedroll, 1sp, 5lbs
Scroll cases x5, 5gp, 2.5lbs
Small bound journal, 5gp, 2lbs
Ink and pens, 10gp
Belt pouch, 1gp, .5lb
Tent, 10gp, 20lbs

Magic -
Blessed Book, 12500
Headband of Intellect +2, 4,000
Vest of Resistance +3, 9,000
Handy Haversack, 2,000
Wand of Mage Armor 50/50, 750gp
Potion of Cure Light Wounds x2, 100gp

Background:
As her name suggests, Alexandra is the scion of the Rammikin family; a 'noble' family in terms of royal lineage, though one fallen on hard times both politically and economically. Born at a time when her House is seeking an heir, Alexandra was an embarrassment to her father in almost every concievable way. For one, a daughter for a first-born...certainly not a fate worse than death, but still an irritation to the highly patriarchal family head. Second, her intellectual brilliance paired with her complete lack of regard for the nuance of political ambition or interpersonal relationships made her precisely the opposite of everything the Senior Rammikin felt a person of noble heritage SHOULD be. It wasn't that she disliked people, or was even disliked BY them...she simply failed to inspire loyalty and/or terror in those she met. To most she came across as a vaguely pleasant young woman with a sunny disposition, but easily forgettable. To the few that spoke to her on matters of interest to her, she came across as incredibly excitable and knowledgeable...even to the point of comical incoherence.

Tragand Boyle Rammikin the Second did not wish his heir's older sister (for by this time his wife had borne him a boy at last) to be remembered as forgettable (Alexandra tried pointing out the obvious problem with this position, but it only made things worse) or worse, a laughingstock. However, there was no explosive row, no midnight escape brimming with tears. For all his faults, Tragand loved his family and Alex as well...he just came from a time and tradition where expressing love meant "beating periodically and being hardass to" for sons and "more or less ignoring until married" for daughters. And, for what it was worth, Alex fully recognized that she was not well suited for the noble lifestyle, anymore than the noble lifestyle was well suited to her.

She made her way to Linnburg, determined to leave her family name behind. In Linnburg she managed to apprentice herself to an alchemist, and spent long hours mixing odd-smelling, volatile ingredients to make such saleable sundries as tindertwigs and sunrods. It also put at her disposal large amounts of varying gauges of copper and bronze wire, as well as small plates that could easily be bent, heated, and cut. She started by simply making little racks and holders to organize the ingredients. Inside a year, she was using springs, coils, and alchemy to make small articulated arms that could select and retrieve items from the racks.

Her master, an alchemist by the name of Tofan Fredry, saw in her a talent that transcended his pedestrian arts, and introduced her to his brother; the owner of a local inn...and practitioner of magical secrets in an underground cabal...one dedicated to searching out the secrets of 'magitek,' a mystical art lost to all but the aggressive Southern Kingdom. It was a dangerous line of work, as the Kingdom had agents everywhere, with instructions to destroy any and all who were caught trying to uncover the lore that had made the Southern Kingdom all but unstoppable.Alex accepted the danger though; driven by her (some would say foolish) curiosity. She delved into the use of animated objects and constructs and researched deeply the ancient histories. She found that the Great Desert was said to have the bones of once mighty cities still standing, scoured to the nubs by sand and heat. From there she made a leap of faith. Magitek had to come from SOMEWHERE. What if the ruins in the Great Desert held clues? Even answers? To that end, she worked with fragments of pottery and pored in libraries for long forgotten papers and treatises, and finally applied some of her own experiences with alchemical and mechanical techniques. The result was a form of construct very different from contemporary golems. More fragile, yes...but also infinitely simpler and less expensive to create and empower. Like golems, these 'effigies' were animated by bound elemental spirits. Unlike golems, they were created to appear very lifelike, using clockwork articulation to make its movement seem natural, and outer layers of hide and leather made to look like fur and skin. It wasn't magitek...but it was closer than just about anything seen outside the Andren Empire for years.

Even so, she knew if she could just get to the desert, lay her hands on the original texts, in the original languges. Maybe get access to actual constructs and items of magitek that had lain inactive for centuries in old tombs and buried cities... If she could do that, then she just knows she could figure it out, and not have to rely on the bastardized half-magic she's managed to work out up until now.

Familiar:

"Max"
Spiderbot
Tiny Construct (based on Tiny Hunting Spider)
Hit Dice: 1/2 d8 (27hp)
Initiative: +3
Speed: 30 ft. (6 squares), Climb 20 ft.
Armor Class: 21 (10 +2 size, +3 Dex, + 6 natural), touch 15, flat-footed 18
Base Attack: +6
Attack: "shocker" arm +11 melee touch (1d6 lightning)
Space/Reach: 2.5 ft./0 ft.
Special Attacks: Shocker arm
Special Qualities: Construct traits, darkvision 60 ft, tremorsense 60ft, low light vision, Grant Alertness, Share Spells, Imp Evasion, Empathic Link, Deliver Touch spells, Speak w/Master, Speak with ?constructs?
Saves: Fort +3, Ref +6, Will +10
Abilities: Str 3, Dex 17, Con -, Int 9, Wis 10, Cha 2
Skills: As master
Feats: Weapon Finesse(B)

Effigies:

"Rover"
Effigy CHUUL
Large Construct
Hit Dice: 12d10+30 (96 hp)
Initiative: +2
Speed: 30 ft. (6 squares), swim 20 ft.
Armor Class: 23 (–1 size, +2 Dex, +12 natural), touch 11, flat-footed 20
Base Attack/Grapple: +9/+20
Attack: Claw +17 melee (2d6+9)
Full Attack: 2 claws +17 melee (2d6+9)
Space/Reach: 10 ft./5 ft.
Special Attacks: Constrict 3d6+9, improved grab
Special Qualities: Construct traits, darkvision 60 ft., low light vision
Saves: Fort +6, Ref +8, Will +6
Abilities: Str 24, Dex 14, Con -, Int -, Wis 11, Cha 1
Skills: -
Feats: -
Cost: Market 29000. Creation: 14500, 960exp[/sblock]


----------



## Darimaus (Jun 8, 2007)

OK, I suppose theres a few things I want to ask. First off, what you you prefer my character be 24/7... a Dire Lion or a little pink haired human girl. Second question, do you want me to post my character in the RG, even if its not coming in till later. Lastly, I have a little location I constructed for my blink dogs background if you want to use it.


Land of Tarboness: The land of Tarboness is a place where the spiritual energy of the world and the real world begin to blend. Here you find many unusual creatures, with a spiritual excisitance that transcends the normal world. Ghosts, Blink Dogs, Wendigos, and a huge assortment of other strange monsters wander aorund there. But the thing of most value to find is a group called the Tarboness Mystics. Living on a flatspot that for some reason is warm, with no snow, they continue worship of the planet. Druids and Clerics with a mastery of Nature, they stay away from the rest of the world. Their existance is usually considered a myth to the rest of the world.

To tie this area in with my character, she was an unusual being. A Blink Dog found with a human heart. They raised her in the temple, and she soon began to share in the Mystics powers. She could shape nature, and even her own form, to her will. Embracing human society, she leanred and grew, but soon developted a lust for adventure the mystics lacked. Leaving her homestead, she travelled through the icy wastelands, searching for what was out there.

I haven't been able to figure out how she can get herself tied to the party yet.


Also, Blink Dogs don't have a favored class. I don't suppose I could have Druid as a Favored Class?


----------



## TheMagician (Jun 8, 2007)

Cool beans, Jemal, thanks for that summoning section.  Let's see... a conjurer sounds good, however, you'd have to PM me some of these feats you speak of, since I've only got access to the Core rules. 

Level 12, was it? Let's see...how about a summoner who's left the village in Walesh to find the Avatar of the Moon? He'd heard references to it, and searched the village library to learn more, but found very little.  Maybe his mother was a spectacular sorceress who was bound to the Avatar of Weather, but she died shortly after his birth.  He grew up hearing about what she had done, and practiced summoning so that he could become the village's next great mage. 

When he had studied for a while, he tried to bind himself to the Weather, but it would not have him as it's summoner, thus he searches for the Moon's Avatar.  I'll work on it.  Is there any information you need right away?

Names, by the way, for a dessert: Sem al'd nal, Heliotropolis,  Sd 'nasarh As, or Si lo Portolieh


----------



## Sound of Azure (Jun 9, 2007)

Jemal said:
			
		

> So the question is : Do you want to roleplay Aluf/Kyo/Mikken/Frida getting ready and going to the caravan, or should we start with the caravan leaving, everybody allready there?




I'll put my vote down for a short "getting ready" beginning, just as the characters are leaving and getting ready to board the caravan.

I have to say I'd love to see the FMV of the city as it begins to leave. I'm sure it'd be breathtaking.  It'll just have to reside in my imagination, ah well. 

And... Forest/Life summon = White Mages? hmmm.....


----------



## Caros (Jun 9, 2007)

*Kyo!*

And though it took me way longer than I thought (Stupid sickness), Here is Kyo. Think I did a pretty good job balancing him against all the main characters.


Kyo
Human Swordsman (Fighter 4, Swashbuckler 3, Iaijutsu Master 1, Exotic Weapon Master 1, Dervish 1) 

Ability Scores:

Strength:         20           (Starting 16, +2 level, + 2 item.)
Dexterity:         16          (Starting 14, + 2 item.)
Consitution:    16            (Starting 14, +2 item)
Intelligence:    20            (Prime. +2 item.)
Wisdom:          10          
Charisma:         10          

HP: 90 (http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1093472)

AC:21
Initiative: +7
Move: 40ft

Fortitude: 14 (9 Base + 2 resistance +3 Stat.)
Reflex: 12 (6 Base + 2 Resistance + 3 Stat + 1 Grace.)
Will: 6 (+4 Base + 2 Resistance.)

Base Attack Bonus: +10
Melee Attack Bonus: +15
Melee Routine: Bokken - +17/+12 (1d8+15)

Skills:  Total = Ranks + Mod.

Listen: 10 = 10 + 0
Heal: 9 = 9 + 0
Iaijutsu Focus: 9 = 9 + 0
Perform(Dance) : 16 = 13 + 3
Knowledge(Fighting styles): 12 = 7 + 5
Sense Motive: 13 = 13 + 0
Tumble: 15 = 12 + 3
Handle Animal: 8 = 8 + 0
Balance: 13 = 10 + 0
Swim: 7 = 2 + 5
Climb: 8 = 3 + 5
Craft(Weaponmaking): 9 = 4 + 5

Feats & Progression

1 Swashbuckler (Weapon Focus, Weapon Finesse, Dodge)
2 Swashbuckler (Grace +1)
3 Swashbuckler (Insightful Strike, Mobility)
4 Fighter (Improved initiative.)
5 Fighter (Combat Expertise)
6 Fighter (Exotic Weapon Proficiency)
7 Fighter (Expertise +)
8 Iaijutsu Master (Weapon Finess(Katana), Canny Defence)
9 Exotic Weapon Master (Uncanny blow)
10 Dervish (Dervish Dance 1/day, AC Bonus +1, Movement Mastery.)

Class abilities

Grace - Competence bonus to Reflex saves if not wearing medium or heavier armor.
Insightful Strike - Intelligence as a bonus to melee damage rolls with a finess weapon
Weapon Finesse(Katana) - Treat the Katana as a viable target for weapon finesse.
Canny Defence - Add intelligece modifier as a bonus to in no armor.
Uncanny Blow - Add 2x Strength modifier to damage rolls with an exotic 1h weapon.
Dervish dance - Can move up to movement speed and attack in one round. Must move between attacks. +1 to hit and damage/2 levels.
AC bonus - Adds to AC dependant on level.
Movement Mastery - Can take 10 on Perform(dance), tumble and Jump.

Equipment

Bokken (Masterwork. Nonmagical 1d8 damage. Counts as Katana.)
Katana. (Primary)
Vest (Armor)
Gloves of Dexterity +2 (4000gp)
Bracers of Strength +2 (4000gp)
Shirt of Health +2 (4000 gp)
Headband of Intellect (4000gp)
Cloak of resistance +2 (4000gp)
Amulet of Natural Armor +1 (2000gp)
Ring of Protection +1 (2000gp)
Boots of Striding and Springing (5500gp)
Mantle of Second Chances (6000gp) [1/day, reroll failed save.]
500 GP left over.

Hmm, I'd like to see a little bit of character interaction before things get under way. Though either works really. Most RPG's tend to either throw you into action immediately or have a little bit of a wind-up. I'd prefer to have a little of the latter just to get the interaction between starting pc's settled. Maybe everyone packing morning of sort of thing?


----------



## Jemal (Jun 9, 2007)

> And... Forest/Life summon = White Mages? hmmm.....



Yep, and if you just happen to be lucky enough to find the Avatar of the Forest, you could conceivable be able to bind & summon him since you're a white mage.

Same goes for the Necromancer and the Avatar of the Grave.


Shayuri - Looks good.  As for the 'mechanical crossbow'... Well since you're the one who's been searching for lotsa gadgets, perhaps you've managed to come across one of the rare "guns"...

Tailspinner - Hmm, I think I've got an idea on that regard.  I'd be willing to have Leita start with the party, and then get taken away fairly early, to be returned later when she is rescued... How's that sound?  You would end up Roleplaying a bit and then soon getting taken, probably causing dilema and/or party split to get you back.  

Darimaus - Well you're supposed to be filling the freak/mascot/animal role, so staying in an animal form most of the time would be preferable.  The place sounds cool.  Go ahead with Druid as Favoured class.  Also feel free to post the char.  

*All of you guys who aren't actually 'in' yet can post them, though be warned your level and/or gear may change.  

Those in the starting party who haven't posted characters yet, lets get to it, eh?


----------



## Jemal (Jun 9, 2007)

TheMagician said:
			
		

> Cool beans, Jemal, thanks for that summoning section.  Let's see... a conjurer sounds good, however, you'd have to PM me some of these feats you speak of, since I've only got access to the Core rules.
> 
> Level 12, was it? Let's see...how about a summoner who's left the village in Walesh to find the Avatar of the Moon? He'd heard references to it, and searched the village library to learn more, but found very little.  Maybe his mother was a spectacular sorceress who was bound to the Avatar of Weather, but she died shortly after his birth.  He grew up hearing about what she had done, and practiced summoning so that he could become the village's next great mage.
> 
> When he had studied for a while, he tried to bind himself to the Weather, but it would not have him as it's summoner, thus he searches for the Moon's Avatar.  I'll work on it.  Is there any information you need right away?




The way I was thinking it, you've left because you have a feeling you need to find the avatar's.. Something important is happening.  You tried to get the Avatar of Weather to help, but she would not allow it.  She said that guarding the village was more important than finding out what's happening, but told you that if you DO manage to bind some of the others, that would be enough proof that something serious is coming.  She has agreed to join you if you return with two or more bound Avatars.  The elders of the village also warned you as you set out on your quest that there may be other summoners out there trying the same thing, so to be on your guard.

Don't need any more right away, I'm still trying to figure at which point to work diff. characters in.


----------



## TheMagician (Jun 9, 2007)

Neat. How 'bout this: my (unnamed as of yet) character has a dream where the missing Avatars speak to him. When he wakes up, he only remembers the urgency of the dream, nothing else.  He tries to summon the Weather, but she tells him that she won't work with him without enlisting the aid of several other Avatars (as mentioned above, with elders, etc.)

He can be on the caravan all along, having jumped on in hopes of traveling safely across the country side, but not known to the main characters yet, until the caravan is attacked, at which point he'll help out with his summons, and coming to the attention of the main characters.


----------



## ethandrew (Jun 9, 2007)

Jemal said:
			
		

> *All of you guys who aren't actually 'in' yet can post them, though be warned your level and/or gear may change.




I'll see if I can't get something to you by the end of this weekend. It shouldn't be too difficult. Have you had a look at Complete Champion yet?


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 9, 2007)

I wouldn't complain, though I have to admit there's something about the thought of this intensely complicated looking crossbow covered in pulleys and little valves that steam puffs out of, and brass arms that chug around like the ones on train wheels...

Of course, some kind of sleek enchanted flintlock pistol...maybe with oversized multiple barrels that revolve...or a single barrel made to look like a stylized dragon with its mouth open, and fire shoots out.

Bahaha.

There should be items like that in the books.


----------



## Jemal (Jun 9, 2007)

Magician - sorry, but only the 'starting party' is with the Caravan.  If i put you anywhere nearby I may as well have just had you in the starting party.  Also, they're starting far to the west of your village and heading TOWARDS your village.  You'd be backtracking.  NO, I plan on having you meet them somewhere along the way.

Ethandrew - Nope, still at camp for.. 3 days.

Shayuri - Sorry, but no 'magic' pistol.  Magic and Tech don't interact very well, except in MagiTek.  You've managed to get actually a lot closer to MagiTek than most people, in fact your Familiar WOULD be considered MagiTek by many.


----------



## ethandrew (Jun 9, 2007)

Jemal said:
			
		

> Ethandrew - Nope, still at camp for.. 3 days.




Not sure what the general consensus was, but I give it an "eh"  :\  but since it deals with Divine characters solely, I would've given it a deeper browse.

Now with the primary stat, you can increase that with ability score increases, right? I haven't seen anybody who has done that yet.


----------



## Jemal (Jun 9, 2007)

ethandrew - yeah, 'sokay


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 9, 2007)

Hee, okay. Just daydreaming. Whatever you feel comfortable with, I'll happily accept.

I can always craft a wand of scorching ray to look like that, I s'pose. Mwah.


----------



## WarlockLord (Jun 9, 2007)

Avatar of the Grave? Sweet!


----------



## Arkhandus (Jun 9, 2007)

Jemal & Caros:
I thought the Main Character was supposed to get something like an extra level or two to start with?  Just a little surprised Kyo is the same level as lazy Mikken and all the rest.  


Anyway, I'll have Mikken posted some time today most likely, just was busy on Thursday and Friday so didn't finish then.


----------



## ishalleatyourflesh (Jun 10, 2007)

*sorry i'm late*

i just got a reliable form of internet the first i've had in atleast a month or two. i has hoping it was not to late. i don't want to take anyone's place but if it was possible to sneak in a cute little maskot it would be apreaciated.

blue 31, blue 31, hut hut hut


----------



## Darimaus (Jun 10, 2007)

If we really wanted to fit him in, I could play that pink haired little girl concept using the exact same stats I got now and he could play the mascot...


----------



## Jemal (Jun 10, 2007)

Arkhandus : Yeah, that was the original idea.  Caros had a different one that I enjoyed.  Since he stopped training when the village was destroyed (due to his depression), he's about on par with Mikken for now.

Darimaus + Ishalleatyourflesh : Hmm, didn't think fuzzy was coming.  We'll try to figure something out. 


ON that note, I'm back in town Tuesday/Wednesday.  I'll be off for a week, and I'll start up the IC thread before I go, but htere won't be many Updates while I'm there.  
I'll talk to all you guys about the char. then, and everyone who's in the starting party will be able to do some roleplaying and get ready to go.

BTW, Darimaus - What would be your connection/background if you WEREN'T the blink dog?


----------



## Jemal (Jun 10, 2007)

IC post is up for Roleplaying from Aluf & The Kids.


----------



## Darimaus (Jun 10, 2007)

I never said I didn't want to be the blink dog, I'm just saying I can fulfil a different role in the party.


----------



## Jemal (Jun 10, 2007)

ah.  very well.


----------



## Arkhandus (Jun 10, 2007)

Alright, here's Mikken, sorry it's later than expected.  Didn't get to use the computer much yesterday past the early afternoon, until late at night.  Posted Mikken in the Rogues Gallery thread.

Edit: Oh, also: Fer reference, Jemal, Mikken's HP on the sheet is 75 instead of 65, due to his Vest of Health +2 improving Constitution.  Should he lose the Vest his HPs drop back to their normal 65.

Second Edit: Forgot a bit.  Added number of spellbook pages used, and added skill synergies. Also, the katana and wakizashi in Mikken's stats are placeholders for now.  Dunno if you mean for us to start with any of the custom weapons instead, but for now Mikken has a free daisho pair on his sheet until that's decided (he can afford the normal, masterwork daisho of his if not).  Updated Mikken in the Rogues Gallery to reflect the two additions, and to add some detail outside the spoiler block as Sound of Azure/Frida had already done.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Jun 11, 2007)

Jemal said:
			
		

> Tailspinner - Hmm, I think I've got an idea on that regard.  I'd be willing to have Leita start with the party, and then get taken away fairly early, to be returned later when she is rescued... How's that sound?  You would end up Roleplaying a bit and then soon getting taken, probably causing dilema and/or party split to get you back.




Sounds good. What should I do about character? Put her at 10th for now? What benefits, if any, does the 'Love Interest' get? I can post her soon.


----------



## WarlockLord (Jun 12, 2007)

I could do the kidnapping.  For coolness.


----------



## Brother Allard (Jun 12, 2007)

FYI: I'm thinking I'll leave Aluf at Leo's while Jemal is on vacation.  When he gets back and Aluf gets the who/where/when of the caravan, then he'll come back to pick up the kids for some shopping.  Or whatever.


----------



## Jemal (Jun 21, 2007)

Allright, I'm back.  A couple OOC things to take care of and I've got something IC as well, which will be posted shortly.

tailspinner - Make her 10, she'll be in town, I'm trying to come up with a reason for her to have been in town prior to the others arriving - Ideas?  I want her to be in town but not with the group yet, they'll either go visit her or Aluf will ask her to accompany them when they leave.
The Love Interest's 'special powers' become apparent AFTER she's kidnapped.

Warlocklord - Make your undead army however your character would normally, but don't worry about the material components cost (the gems usually required for zombies, etc), b/c The party will be killing many of them when they first fight you.  
And no, you 2 pirates won't be kidnapping Leita, I've allready got that figured out.

Everyone - Where there any other questions/concerns that I've forgotten(yet again)?


----------



## Guest 11456 (Jun 21, 2007)

Jemal said:
			
		

> tailspinner - Make her 10, she'll be in town, I'm trying to come up with a reason for her to have been in town prior to the others arriving - Ideas?  I want her to be in town but not with the group yet, they'll either go visit her or Aluf will ask her to accompany them when they leave.
> The Love Interest's 'special powers' become apparent AFTER she's kidnapped.




How about this:
The only time Leita ever leaves Kyo is once a year when she must visit her rich uncle in the Capital. Once every year since she can remember she has had to endure this full month without Kyo. When she had to leave just a week ago, she thought she would burst.


----------



## Sound of Azure (Jun 21, 2007)

Welcome back Jemal!

I've been wondering if we should use different coloured text for the in character speech/thoughts. I've seen that done in a few other PbP threads, and was wondering about that.


----------



## Jemal (Jun 21, 2007)

TS - Sure, actually sounds real good!

Azure - if you want to for yourselves, go ahead.  I'll leave that decision to the individual PC's.


----------



## WarlockLord (Jun 21, 2007)

Dibs on dark red.

Do you want me to email Caitan & friends later today?


----------



## Sound of Azure (Jun 21, 2007)

Jemal said:
			
		

> Azure - if you want to for yourselves, go ahead.  I'll leave that decision to the individual PC's.




Ok, Sea Green for me!   

and...

Heehee, Evil stove!


----------



## Jemal (Jun 21, 2007)

Warlock - Whenever you're ready.

Azure - I thought it was a Fitting First Final Fantasy Fight.

Whoa.. Go Awesomely Accurate Accidental Alliteration


----------



## Arkhandus (Jun 21, 2007)

Heheh, yeah that's cool.

Question, Jemal: Should I assume Mikken's carrying the masterwork daisho swords on his sheet, or would he be more likely carrying wooden bokken/shinai practice swords instead?


----------



## Caros (Jun 21, 2007)

*Mikken.*

Most likely you'll be using your real blades. From what I understand weapons aren't uncommon.

Kyo is using his thematically more than anything. Considering his background I figured it would make sense for him to start using a weapon that has little to no chance of killing someone.

Though it does raise an interesting point for everyone else, and somewhat for Kyo.

Our armor/weapons?


----------



## Sound of Azure (Jun 21, 2007)

Caros said:
			
		

> Though it does raise an interesting point for everyone else, and somewhat for Kyo.
> 
> Our armor/weapons?




Hehe, good point. Frida's got 13 AC right now, and her weapon is well...


----------



## ethandrew (Jun 22, 2007)

Jemal, how soon would you like my character? I can pump it out pretty quickly if you'd like, but reading the IC I don't really see him poking his head out anytime soon. And for some reason, when I think of him, I get the image of the swedish chef from muppets.


----------



## Darimaus (Jun 22, 2007)

Sorry its taking so long to post my character. I just need to know 4 things.

First off, I'd like to use Wilding Clasp from Masters of the Wild. It costs 4,000 gp, and when attached to an item it makes the item change with wild shape instead of melding like the rest of the characters gear.

Second, (I'm not sure if you answered this already) are we allowed to move item slots and stack items for the appropriate cost?

Third, I need the physical stats for a little human girl.

Fourth, I would like to take a level in Abolisher (Book of Abberations)
3/4 BAB, High Will saves, d8 HD, 4 Skills/Level, Favored Enemy +2 (Abberations), Wildshape (Medium Animals Only, stacks with Druid levels for duration/ Max HD), and Animal Companion. 

Requirements are Track, Wild Empathy class feature, Any Non-Chaotic Alignment, Cannot be an Abberation, Knowledge (Dungeoneering) 4 Ranks, Knowledge (Nature) 9 Ranks 

I can give you all its abilities as it progresses, however I plan on only taking the first level in it, so it would only be extra information.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Jun 22, 2007)

[sblock]Name: Leita
Gender: Female
Race: Human
Class: Ranger
Level: 10
Alignment: Neutral Good
Age: Kyo’s age
Height: 5’-10”
Weight: 187#

Str 10 (+0) {0}
Dex 24 (+7) {Prime, +2 level, +4 item}
Con 14 (+2) {4}
Int 10 (+0) {0}
Wis 16 (+3) {4, +2 item}
Cha 18 (+4) {6, +2 item}

AC: 17 (+7 Dex)
Touch: 17
Flatfooted: 10
Initiative: +7
Speed: 40 ft
ACP: +0
BAB: +10
HP: 10+9d10+20

Class Abilities: Track, Wild Empathy +14, Animal Companion, Woodland Stride, Swift Tracker, Evasion, Improved Combat Style, Favored Enemies: Giant +2, Aberration +4, Dragon +4.

Saves:
Fortitude +9 (base 7, +2 Con)
Reflex +14 (base 7, +7 Dex)
Will +6 (base 3, +3 Wis)

Feats:
Track (1st level bonus)
Point Blank Shot (1st level)
Far Shot (1st level bonus)
Rapid Shot (2nd level bonus)
Dodge (3rd level)
Endurance (3rd level bonus)
Mobility (6th level)
Manyshot (6th level bonus)
Shot On The Run (9th level)

Skills:
Handle Animal +20 (13 ranks, +4 Cha, +3 item)
Hide +20 (13 ranks, +7 Dex)
Listen +16 (13 ranks, +3 Wis)
Move Silently +20 (13 ranks, +7 Dex)
Search +14 (13 ranks, +1 Int)
Spot +16 (13 ranks, +3 Wis)
Survival +16 (13 ranks, +3 Wis)

Language Known: Common

Spells:
1: 2 spells
2: 2 spells

Equipment:
Longbow (weapon)
Babydoll Dress (armor)
Efficient Quiver (1800gp, 2#)
Lace Gloves (Gloves of Dexterity +4) (16,000gp)
Tiara (Circlet of Persuasion) (4500gp)
Necklace (Periapt of Wisdom +2) (4000gp)
Scarf (Cloak of Charisma +2) (4000gp)
Leggings (Boots of Striding and Springing) (5500gp, 2#)
Treasure (200gp)

History: Leita has grown up in the same town as Kyo and has always secretly loved him. She is an accomplished woodsman and constant companion of Kyo. She cannot see herself ever leaving his side. She is even tempered and cheerful, except when it comes to her love for Kyo. The only time she ever leaves Kyo is once a year when she visits her rich uncle in the Capital. For one month every year since she can remember she has had to endure this full month without Kyo. When she had to leave just a week ago, she thought she would burst…[/sblock]


----------



## Jemal (Jun 24, 2007)

Whooops.. hehe, yeah sorry, forgot about the weapons/armour.

Allright We'll assume (Since this is Final Fantasy) that unless Specifically noted otherwise you're always ready for battle.  Caros will be using his Bokken until story events force otherwise, but for everyone else, it's full power.
As for your offense/defense item..

[sblock=Caros]
Katana (Powers TBD).  MW Bookken for now
Vest: +5 vest
[/sblock]

[sblock=Azure]
Staff(Offense): +1 Holy Staff of Spell Storing 
Bracers(Defense): +4 Bracers of Arrow Deflection
[/sblock]

[sblock=Arkhandus]
Main hand Weapon(Offensive): +2 Keen Katana
Off hand Weapon(defensive): +2 Defending Wakizash
[/sblock]

[sblock=Thaedrus]
What were you using as your offense/defense again?
[/sblock]

[sblock=BrotherAllard]
2-handed Weapon(Offensive): +3 Masamune
Full Plate Armour(Defensive): +2 Adamantine Full Plate
[/sblock]

[sblock=Kayista]
Hmm, we'll talk about it, not really sure what you wanted for now
[/sblock]

[sblock=Tailspinner]
2-handed weapon(Offensive): +2 Seeking Longbow of Precision(Provides Precise shot feat)
Babydoll Dress(Defensive): +2 Glammered Dress of Innocence(Any being you are not actively being hostile towards must make a DC 20 Will save to attack you)

Also, feel free to post something IC as you ARE in the town.
[/sblock]

For the special powers on these, I should've asked this earlier, but would you prefer to be overall Offensive, Defensive, Balanced, or 'Magical' (Magical meaning special abilities pertaining to your magical powers for black/white mages and summoners)

Now, as for other questions:

Ethandrew - Probly not for a bit yet, though keep up here so we can figure out when the best time to work you in is.

Darimaus - All those are OK, and as for Little Girl stats.. First off, how old aprox?
I'ld probably say Str 6, Dex 10, Con 8 and mental stats would obviously be normal except a +2 circumstance bonus to Cha (you're wildshaping into this form, right?)


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 24, 2007)

One thing that might be cool for the shapechanger is if there's some feature that doesn't change...like eye color or  hair color or some little symbol on its forehead...

Also, any idea when other characters will start to be added? I'm not impatient, just trying to get a general, nonspecific, won't-hold-you-to-it estimate.


----------



## Jemal (Jun 24, 2007)

not for a little while yet.  depends on how fast the PC's progress with the story.

 But I CAN tell you this - Leita will be leaving the party at the same time that the first new PC/PC's join.


----------



## Sound of Azure (Jun 24, 2007)

Jemal said:
			
		

> Whooops.. hehe, yeah sorry, forgot about the weapons/armour.
> 
> Allright We'll assume (Since this is Final Fantasy) that unless Specifically noted otherwise you're always ready for battle.  Caros will be using his Bokken until story events force otherwise, but for everyone else, it's full power.
> As for your offense/defense item..
> ...




Seems best to stick with 'magical' for Frida. Thanks for the information!


----------



## WarlockLord (Jun 24, 2007)

Jemal, dd you get my email? If not

[sblock=Jemal/]
Caitan the Necromancer
Necromancer 3/Master Specialist10/Archmage1
Male Human
Alignment Neutral
XP 91,900                                HP 65             AC 18           Speed: 40 feet

Abilties
Str 10
Dex 16
Con 16
Int 21 (after level adjustments), but treated as 23 (with headband of intellect +2
Wis 10
Cha 12

BAB+ 6/Grapple +6

Attack  dagger +6 (1d4) or light crossbow +9 (1d8) or dagger +9 ranged (1d4) or ranged touch   +9 (spell).

Skills (only listed where he has ranks)
Concentration +20, Bluff + 8, Knowledge (arcana)+23, Knowledge (religion) +23, Knowledge (history) +23, Jump +7 (boots, synergy) Tumble +10, Spellcraft +28

Feats: Spell Focus: Necromancy, Scribe Scroll, Corpsecrafter, Skill Focus (Spellcraft), Greater Spell Focus: Necromancy, Nimble Bones, Quicken Spell, Spell Focus: Illusion

Saves:
Fort + 7
Ref +7
Will +12

Special Abilities: 
Necromancy Specialist.  Prohibited Schools: Enchantment and Evocation.
Summon Familiar.  Caitan has no familiar at this time, because familiars are an annoying penalty.
Minor School Esoterica: When Caitan casts a necromancy spell, undead allies within 60 feet gain +10 to saves and turn resistance for a number of rounds equal to the spell level.
Moderate School Esoterica: When Caitan casts a necromancy spell, he gains immunity to ability damage/drain, energy drain, and negative levels.
Major School Esoterica: When Caitan casts a necromancy spell, he may give all undead allies within 60 feet fast healing 10 for 5 rounds.  He can use this ability 3 times a day.   
Caster Level Boost: +2 to caster level when casting necromancy spells
Arcane Reach: Caitan has permanently given up a 5th level spell slot to be able to cast any spell with a range of 'touch' as a 30-foot ray.

Spellbook:
0-All allowed
1-ray of enfeeblement, color spray, grease, unseen servant, disguise self, identify, silent image,  enlarge person
2- command undead, web, ghoul touch, shadow spray, see invisibility
3-shadow binding, vampiric touch, ray of exhaustion, dispel magic, mind poison, major image, haste
4- evard's black tentacles, enervation, fear, orb of force, animate dead, dimension door, summon monster IV, heart of earth
5-magic jar, cloudkill, shadow evocation, necrotic skull bomb, touch of Vecna, lightning leap, baleful polymorph
6- create undead, disintegrate, acid fog, fleshshiver, greater dispel magic, true seeing
7- finger of death, project image, control undead, greater scrying

Spells Prepared: (DC 16+level, +1 for illusion, +2 for necromancy
4/6/6/5/5/3/4/2.  Caitan also gets a bonus necromancy spell slot for each spell level.
0-touch of fatigue, detect magic (2), caltops, read magic
1- ray of enfeeblement, grease, unseen servant, silent image, color spray, (2 blank)
2-ghoul touch, command undead, web, mirror image, detect thoughts (1 blank)
3- shadow binding, dispel magic, ray of exhaustion, vampiric touch, (1 blank)
4- enervation (2), evard's black tentacles, summon monster IV, dimension door
5- magic jar, cloudkill, shadow evocation, necrotic skull bomb,
6- fleshshiver, greater dispel magic, acid fog, quickened web(2)
7-finger of death, project image, (1 blank)

Spells added to book via purchase (rented from other spellbooks)
Spell                                                 Price
dimension door                                  200
summon monster IV                           200
greater dispel magic                           300
major image                                     150
mirror image                                     100
detect thoughts                                 100  
lightning leap                                     250
baleful polymorph                               250
true seeing                                        300
see invisibility                                    100 
haste                                                150
heart of earth                                     200
greater invisibility                               200 
--------------------------------------------------------------
Total amount                                     2,500
Possessions: headband of intellect +2, Boccob's (or whoever's) blessed book, adventurer's kit, Heward's handy haversack, dagger, light crossbow (with 10 bolts), spell component pouch, wand of displacement (50 charges), ring of protection +5, folding boat, boots of striding and spring, 20 doses primal dust, fire elemental gem, iron golem manual, magic jar focus (100 gp black game) 16243 gp.

I could post minions later.

[/sblock]


----------



## Arkhandus (Jun 24, 2007)

Jemal said:
			
		

> For the special powers on these, I should've asked this earlier, but would you prefer to be overall Offensive, Defensive, Balanced, or 'Magical' (Magical meaning special abilities pertaining to your magical powers for black/white mages and summoners)




Mikken probably would have a Balanced focus overall.

Though, when it comes to his weapons, he kinda needs attack bonuses more than anything, heheh.  His attacks are far less accurate than a true warrior's, though still better than a main wizard's.


----------



## Darimaus (Jun 26, 2007)

Ok, my characters gone up in the RG now. There was only one last question I need answered. I was planning on 7 years old for the little girl. Will that be considered small or medium sized?

As for how she can eventually get involved with the party...

Lilly is a creature of purity and curiosity. As such, if she found the party interesting, she would probably be inclined to follow them from the shadows for awhile before appearing out of the blue to assist them if they need a hand.


----------



## Avalon® (Jun 26, 2007)

Darimaus said:
			
		

> Ok, my characters gone up in the RG now. There was only one last question I need answered. I was planning on 7 years old for the little girl. Will that be considered small or medium sized?
> 
> As for how she can eventually get involved with the party...
> 
> Lilly is a creature of purity and curiosity. As such, if she found the party interesting, she would probably be inclined to follow them from the shadows for awhile before appearing out of the blue to assist them if they need a hand.




Sounds like a kender to me.....

DON'T LET HER NEAR SHINY OBJECTS!!!


----------



## Jemal (Jun 26, 2007)

Warlocklord - Looks good.

Darimaus - I'll go with Small size, but leave the speed at normal human.  Kids tend to be quick and energetic.


----------



## Thaedrus (Jun 26, 2007)

Jemal
[sblock]Weapon, I would prefer some interesting brass knuckles that would stack with my monks unarmed damage. Can't remember what they are called at the moment. Armor, anything that a ninja could use, and still be sneaky/fast. Powers, balanced.[/sblock]


----------



## TheMagician (Jun 27, 2007)

Sorry I haven't posted in a while, but, my finals ended a week or so ago, and I've been busy with volunteer work as of late.

Jemal, do you want my character sheet posted?
I was thinking that a sorcerer would fit the summoning theme best, he'd be _very_ focused on summonings if most of his spells concern them.

Also, will the Summon Monster series (I'll probably be using a lot of these   ) be just the default monster list from the PHB or do you want to add some fun stuff to it, like chocobos or something.


----------



## WarlockLord (Jun 29, 2007)

[sblock=Jemal]

Human Warrior Skeleton 			   
Medium Undead 			   

Hit Dice: 	1d12+2 (8 hp) 			   
Initiative: 	+9 			   
Speed: 	40 ft. (8 squares) 			   
Armor Class: 	16 (+1 Dex, +2 natural, +3 studded leather), touch 11, flat-footed 15)			   
Base Attack/Grapple:	+0/+1			   
Attack:	Greatsword +3 melee (2d6+4/18–20) or claw +3 melee (1d4+3)			   
Full Attack:	Greatsword +3 melee (2d6+4/18–20) or 2 claws +3 melee (1d4+3)			   
Space/Reach:	5 ft./5 ft.			   
Special Attacks: —	—	—		   
Special Qualities:	Damage reduction 5/bludgeoning, darkvision 60 ft., immunity to cold, undead traits			   
Saves:	Fort +0, Ref +1, Will +2			   
Abilities: Str 13, Dex 13, Con —, Int —, Wis 10, Cha 1	Str 17, Dex 17, Con —, Int —, Wis 10, Cha 1			   
Feats:	Improved Initiative			   
Alignment:	Always neutral evil			 
Possessions: Greatsword, studded leather

Caitan's cannon fodder.  He has 20 of them, a mummy (just the normal one, but with +4 to strength and initiative, a 10-foot speed bonus, and +2 hit points per hit die), and some more if needed. (I might post more later.)

[/sblock]


----------



## Sound of Azure (Jul 15, 2007)

*Bump to see what happened to everyone!*


----------



## Caros (Jul 15, 2007)

*Good news!*

Well, kinda! We just got our new internet put into the house. Completely skipped my mind that our old bill ran out before we got back, had to wrangle them in and this was the earliest it fit.  I have interweb again tho!

Jemal is away for the next 2 days(I believe) with family matters, and will be picking up as soon as he gets back.  I am to say 'sorry for the delay folks' ^_^;

In the meantime I'll scrawl down something to keep the thread moving. Yay me =/


----------



## WarlockLord (Jul 15, 2007)

Still waiting to get in the game and take down as many PCs as I can before being subdued.  Villains are fun!


----------



## Jemal (Jul 19, 2007)

Yeah, the one week I was supposed to be away turned into 2, sorry guys.  I'm back now, just catching up on all my stuff here, and I'll post an IC update soon.  As for OOC stuff...

Thaedrus - Gotcha.  Can do, easy.

TheMagician - Don't post the sheet yet, as I haven't decided on what level you'll be joining at.  Start working something up, maybe with lvl 12 as the template for now, and I'll tell you what to increase it to when the other PCs get closer to the meeting point.
As for the summoning, I'll think up some cool stuff.  I'm thinking chocobo would be an acceptable Summon Monster. (They replace Horses for normal riding, so the 'mount' spell would summon chocobo's instead of horses).  As a higher lvl summon, it could even be some sort of bigger/fighting chocobo that can deal damage (or perhaps a stampeede).

Warlocklord - looks good.

Caros - Thnx.


----------



## WarlockLord (Jul 19, 2007)

Good to see you back, Jemal.

I gotta find the mount spell when I get in game.  Woohoo! A chocobo!


----------



## Brother Allard (Jul 31, 2007)

Jemal: are we to understand that William is talking about Aluf?  Leo had initially asked Aluf to "escort" the caravan, I don't believe he mentioned leading it.

Am I confused, or did Leo "forget to mention" that part?


----------



## Jemal (Jul 31, 2007)

my bad, I meant Escort.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Aug 1, 2007)

Hello again Jemal, it's been some crazy month here, so I was off, but now things are more stable, so I´m back ^^. How is this going? did you started the game yet? Is my character still there waiting? 


I´m back =)


----------



## Jemal (Aug 1, 2007)

you'll have to remind me which character.. (I'm in way too many games)


----------



## Voda Vosa (Aug 2, 2007)

I was the black mage type, who after been defeated joins the party. A warlock if I recall right...


----------



## WarlockLord (Aug 2, 2007)

Not to rush things, but when do the air pirates get in this?


----------



## Brother Allard (Aug 6, 2007)

Sorry.  Work has been crazy this last week and I'm losing track of things around the edges.  I'll have something up this afternoon.


----------



## Jemal (Aug 12, 2007)

The air pirates will be making their FIRST appearance in a little while (The next *planned* encounter after this current one, though I will be rolling for random encounters)... Unfortunately, that's NOT when you join party, The second appearance (a few encounters later) will be.

Speaking of Joining Party, now that the party's with the caravan, Thaedrus you can start Posting now!

Voda - Sorry but the black mage isn't till the next country. that might take a while


Also, anybody know where Brother_A got off to?  He said he'd post almost a week ago, but hasn't been on in the last couple days.


----------



## Brother Allard (Aug 12, 2007)

Work is still busy kicking me in the pants, and sadly that isn't like to change for the next couple of weeks.  If I'm holding things up, please don't hesitate to NPC Aluf.

When this project is over, I should be back to something more akin to normalcy.


----------



## WarlockLord (Aug 12, 2007)

Jemal said:
			
		

> The air pirates will be making their FIRST appearance in a little while (The next *planned* encounter after this current one, though I will be rolling for random encounters)... Unfortunately, that's NOT when you join party, The second appearance (a few encounters later) will be.




Yay! Air pirates!
I'll have to play attention to the IC thread.  And review the stats for my necromancer.


----------



## Arkhandus (Aug 12, 2007)

Sorry I hadn't posted recently.  I'm usually busy on Thursdays, Fridays, and Saturdays, so I only spend a little time checking the boards on those days.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Aug 13, 2007)

I have no hurry


----------



## Darimaus (Aug 13, 2007)

Just checking in since I haven't been on in awhile. How long do you think till my character's in?


----------



## Jemal (Aug 21, 2007)

Darimaus - It'll be a little while yet, sorry.  I still have to deal with the current battle, get Leita kidnapped, two air-pirate encounters, and 2 other things before then.  Not to mention Roleplaying & a couple random encounters. 

Sry, but not for a while.


THAEDRUS - Where are you, man?  You posted IC once for Mesa and now nothing since...


----------



## Voda Vosa (Aug 22, 2007)

I was about to ask the same question as Darimaus, but I think the answer is going to be much like this one ^^


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 22, 2007)

Me too. Lonely techie-mage with the WWII flight hat and goggles. And robot spider buddy.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Aug 22, 2007)

I'm the evil dark and ragged warlock, who upon been defeated, joins the group


----------



## Brother Allard (Aug 23, 2007)

I'll be on the road this weekend, starting tomorrow, and after tonight I most likely won't be able to post again until Tuesday. I'll have the laptop and be on the lookout for opportunities to check in, but that may not happen. FYI.

Feel free to ghost as necessary.


----------



## Sound of Azure (Aug 23, 2007)

Brother Allard said:
			
		

> I'll be on the road this weekend, starting tomorrow, and after tonight I most likely won't be able to post again until Tuesday. I'll have the laptop and be on the lookout for opportunities to check in, but that may not happen. FYI.
> 
> Feel free to ghost as necessary.




Looks like Jemal's gonna be away for the next few days anyway, so I think you're in the clear!


----------



## Jemal (Apr 3, 2008)

Er.. yeah.. a few days... about that... hehe..   

Jemal has been gone for a while... again... Had RL issues, switched jobs, got sick, got better, got richer, got poorer, and ended up.. pretty much where I was a year ago. *shrug*  Life, Eh?

SO, I've recently been talking with Caros and discussing gaming, and we got around to talking about ENWorld.  In the end I decided to try and revive this game (As my first round, probably others later).

SO, Which of my characters are still around & Interested in getting this going again?  A lot of you had some VERY interesting and cool concepts that I'd like to see in play.


----------



## Shayuri (Apr 3, 2008)

I recall having a gadget mage sort of character, but it wasn't going to be introduced for...a while.


----------



## Jemal (Apr 3, 2008)

Well, it HAS been a while, And I foresee that not all of our intrepid adventurers will be returning.  Your chances are lookin up.


----------



## Shayuri (Apr 3, 2008)

To that I can only say, mew.

And again, mew.

Effigy Master!


----------



## Caros (Apr 4, 2008)

In accordance with my name being mentioned above. I'm back here as well ^_^


----------



## Jemal (Apr 6, 2008)

only 2? I was hoping for a better response than that.. Come on all you out there, I KNOW you wanna do this!!!


----------



## Shayuri (Apr 6, 2008)

You might want to, for this and the Epic game, put in the subject lines that you're recruiting.

That'd probably stir interest.


----------



## greenstar (Apr 6, 2008)

If no one else is interested I have a female wizard who's father is a bad guy. I don't what archetype that is.


----------



## Jemal (Apr 6, 2008)

any more info on your char, Greenstar?

Also, if anybody's in games with any of the others, wanna poke them and send'em back?


----------



## greenstar (Apr 6, 2008)

She is quiet and shy. And she's pretty so I guess she could be a love interest.


----------



## serow (Apr 6, 2008)

Cute idea~~~
Perhaps a neighbour-next-door? Would fulfill the best friend/sidekick archetype.
Although I gotta admit, I haven't played RPGs for a while, can't quite remember what would be the sidekick's fighting style. Mage? Defender? Striker?
My best impression is Zell, from FF8... who punches stuff real good.


----------



## greenstar (Apr 6, 2008)

Yorda
Class: Wizard or sorcerer
Age: 16
Role: Black Mage/Love Interest
Personality: Quiet and shy.
History: Yorda's mother had a affair with her father. Then when she was born she found out her boyfriend was a villian and ran away with Yorda. She got a job somewhere else and raised Yorda. When she was older Yorda found out she had a talent for magic. Yorda's mother never told her anything about her father so she doesn't know who he is. Knows the main character from when they were kids. Maybe he saved her life.

I don't know anything about the world of this game so the background isn't long.


----------



## Arkhandus (Apr 8, 2008)

Mikken's still around.  EN World is just running soooooo poorly for me lately, it takes several minutes to load any page or any new post.  So I haven't been bothering to read or post much these past 2 weeks or so. -_-  Work, internets!  Work I say!

Edit: Jes' for reference to any new recruits thinkin' about characters to play, as far as party/story roles go, Mikken's a wizard/fighter/eldritch knight/duelist in a samurai sort of fashion, so kind of a battle mage, and Kyo's (the main character's) cousin.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Apr 8, 2008)

Leita remains ready.


----------



## Voda Vosa (Apr 8, 2008)

Uhm I had one really ass kicking villian in this game, though I never knew what actually happened to him.


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Apr 8, 2008)

So, I would like to have a chance at this one.  I know there are still players saving their spots, so I guess I'll wait for the dust to settle and see what slots are taken.  The Mascot would be a nice change of pace for me.


----------



## Jemal (Apr 9, 2008)

Arkhandus said:
			
		

> Mikken's still around.  EN World is just running soooooo poorly for me lately, it takes several minutes to load any page or any new post.  So I haven't been bothering to read or post much these past 2 weeks or so. -_-  Work, internets!  Work I say!




I've been having a similar problem, it's a real pain when sometimes the pages take 5 minutes to load .  Though I think mine is related to all my roomates unrelenting torrenting.


----------



## Shayuri (Apr 11, 2008)

Hmm...

Maybe we could get a summary of the characters in play, and how many of them are still in? It'd help us determine what kind of characters are needed.


----------



## Arkhandus (Apr 11, 2008)

Well, we started off with Kyo, Frida, Mikken, and Uncle Aluf.  After a little bit we ran into Leita, an old friend of Kyo's, sorta.    Fought an animated oven (!) before that, then some bandits after our caravan had left the big city and ran afoul of them.

Kyo: Male human, the main character, prodigal young swordsman (fighter/dervish IIRC)

Frida: Female human, Kyo's childhood friend/possible love interest, white mage (cloistered cleric IIRC)

Mikken: Male human, the sidekick/Kyo's cousin, swordsman/black mage (wiz/ftr/eldritch knight/duelist)

Aluf: Old male human, retired general/Kyo's and Mikken's uncle, greatsword/nodachi master (fighter IIRC)

Leita: Female human, Kyo's friend/adoring fan/possible love interest, ??? (I forget her class...)

I'm not sure if Brother Allard (player of Uncle Aluf) is still active on the boards lately, or Sound of Azure (Frida's player).


----------



## Jemal (Apr 12, 2008)

well brother allard actually disapeared BEFORE I did, and hasn't been back since (Hmm.. on further inspection, his last login was my birthday *L*

Azure's been around, but hasn't posted continuing interest in this campaign as of yet.


----------



## greenstar (Apr 12, 2008)

If you already have a black mage I could change my class to rogue or something.


----------



## Arkhandus (Apr 12, 2008)

Nah, Mikken's not a primary black mage, more like a secondary one.  He'd be a red mage if not for his lack of healing spells.  

Most likely, Mikken will focus as much or more on Duelist levels as Eldritch Knight levels, maybe even taking a few more Fighter levels.  Though he's a bit heavier on spellcasting than swordsmanship to start with, it's likely to shift closer to the other way around (or just fairly balanced) as he advances.  He'll always be _at least_ 1-2 spell levels behind any dedicated black mage.  He wants to try impressing his cousin someday as a capable swordsman, not just the bookworm he used to be.


----------



## Jemal (Apr 13, 2008)

greenstar - Be whatever you want.  A dedicated black mage would work fairly well (I think warmage from complete arcane fits the bill best, but whatever you wanna play, play. 

Arkhandus, If you're looking for something to accentuate your character, I've seen the perfect/ultimate (at least in my eyes) fighter/mage prestige class in complete mage.  The Abjurant Champion(5 lvl prc).   It's awesome.  It's to fighter/mage what Archmage is to normal mages.  It will take a bit to get into, but I highly reccomend it.

EDIT: On that note, the abj. champ. has an ability that refers to 'abjuration spells'.  Since it makes sense (And it uses them in some of the examples, despite them not being abjuration), I include mage armour and shield on the list of spells that count for their 'abjuration' abilities.


----------



## Shayuri (Apr 14, 2008)

Hmm. What would be a good role for me?

What's not filled?


----------



## greenstar (Apr 14, 2008)

OK. I'll be a warmage.


----------



## Arkhandus (Apr 14, 2008)

I don't have Complete Arcane or Complete Mage.  I know a little of the Abjurant Champion, but nothing I can recall besides the fact that it was very strong.  I'll stick with what I can find in the SRD.


----------



## Jemal (Apr 16, 2008)

Allright, list of currnet PC's who seem still interested: 

Caros (Kyo-Main Character)
Arkhandus (Mikken - Fighter/Mage, Main characters cousin)
Tailspinner (Leita - White Mage, 'Love interest')
Shayuri (Techmage)
Voda Vosa (Reformed Villain/Black Mage)

And the new guys: 
Greenstar, Serow, Fangor the Fierce

I think that's good for now, if/when I want more I'll recruit more, I guess.

SO If any of you new guys know what you wanna play?


Also, votes on restart VS continuation?  Restart would make it easier to rewrite the starting party to include Shayuri (Though if Voda still wants to go with the "Villain turned good guy" part, I'd have to work him in as a bad guy first... You could just go with the Black mage "I'm not evil, just bad" tactic..)


----------



## serow (Apr 16, 2008)

What sort of archetype isn't filled yet? It's been a while since I've touched my FFs... 
Ah! Every FF has a dragoon of sorts right?

I'm thinking of Freya from FF9 in particular since she's the most memorable dragoon to me. 

She was a stranger from Zidane, as in they had no particular acquaintance prior to that. So probably my Freya would be like one of those friends of the protagonist who just happen to be along for the ride? _Nakama_ and such. 

If you'd allow, a single-classed Warblade focusing on Tiger Claw (and the Jump skill) would be cleanest way to make one (I have no doubt half of the Tiger Claw school was inspired somewhat by dragoons in FF). If not, I'll see what I can do.


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Apr 16, 2008)

The I would like to go for the mascot!  What stipulations do you have on that role so that I can plan accordingly?


----------



## greenstar (Apr 16, 2008)

I'm still working on my character sheet. I've been lazy.


----------



## greenstar (Apr 17, 2008)

Ara
Class: Warmage 10
Race: Human
Alignment: Neutral
Size: Medium
Gender: Female
Age: 18
Height: 5'3"
Eyes: Gray
Hair: Black

Str 11
Dex 14
Con 18
Int 14
Wis 11
Cha 14

HP: 63
AC: 14
Speed: 30'
Touch: 12
Flat-footed: 10
Init +2
BAB: +5
Grapple: +5

Fort +6
Ref +5
Will +9

Skills: 61
Knowledge (arcana) 10+2
Spot 11
Listen 10
Concentration 10+3
Decipher Script 10+2
Knowledge (history) 10+2

Feats
Toughness
Maximize Spell
Extend Spell
Improved Initiative
Spell Focus

Equipment
Heward's Handy Haversack 2,000 gp
2 potion of CMW 600 gp
Headband of Intellect +2 4,000 gp
Cloak of Charisma +4 16,000 gp
Boots of Speed 12,000 gp
Salve of Slipperiness 1,000 gp

Money: 5 gp

Languages: Common, Elven, Celestial

Background: Ara's mother had an affair with her father and when she had Ara she found out her lover was evil. She ran away to another country and raised Ara there. When Ara was in her teens they found out she had a talent for magic and she was sent to a academy for mages and came out the top of her class. Ara's mother won't talk about her father and she doesn't know anything about him. When she was a kid Kyo saved her from getting trampled by a horse and she has liked him ever since.


----------



## Jemal (Apr 18, 2008)

Firstly, for anybody who hasn't found it, Character creation guidelines are on post 93 (as well as the info scattered, unfortunately, throughout the entire thread)

Allright Greenstar, couple things, Re: your charcter

Don't select/pay for armour and weapons, I'll be giving you each an offensive/defensive item in true RPG style.  Just list what type of items you'd like for each.
Secondly, equipment is (as stated in my char creation post) 36,000 GP, and don't worry about the 'mundane' equipment (ink, tent, etc).  That'll all be available.
Third, please include cost of any items you buy, to make double checking math easier.

And finally, not sure how to say this, but... I'm finding it hard to take the name yorda seriously.. I mispelled it a while ago and realized it's only one letter away from the small, green, wrinkled alien with a lightsaber, and now I can't read it without thinking of him.


----------



## Jemal (Apr 18, 2008)

Serow - Sorry, but I've allready said no to others who wanted to use book of 9 swords.


----------



## greenstar (Apr 18, 2008)

I had a hard time finding armor that didn't have arcane spell failure. Will fix the rest of it.


----------



## Jemal (Apr 18, 2008)

No need to worry about the arcane spell failure thing.  Read post 93, it should explain.  Also, you still have listed "javelin of lightning +2", "Crossbow +2", and "Oil of Magic Vestement".  Those are under the 'don't buy' heading.  I'll be providing you with your offensive and defensive items.  Just tell me what kind you'd like...
Offensive examples: Sword, 2 weapons, staff, crossbow, javelin, etc
Defensive examples: Armour, bracers, amulet, shield, etc


----------



## Jemal (Apr 18, 2008)

we also need to figure out (for each of you guys that it hasn't been figured out for yet)  what your special thing is..

Examples: 
Mikken learns incredibly fast. (Faster XP gain from combat)
Aluf was very skilled to start. (Higher level)
Mesa was rich (More GP for equipment)
Caros' special has been unexplained, it's going to be developing as the plot moves on.

Also, Shayuri, were you still interested in working up the tech mage or were you wanting to try something else?


----------



## greenstar (Apr 18, 2008)

I'd like a sword and a shield armor I guess. Any sword or shield or armor. And Ara's thing is she is very talented with magic.


----------



## Shayuri (Apr 18, 2008)

I'm interested in a techmage...but I'm flexible. If there's a more important party role that needs fillin', I'll take a look!


----------



## Jemal (Apr 18, 2008)

Shayuri - Well, we have main character(Swordsman), Characters friend(Fighter/mage), we have white mage/blackmage... I'd say all the 'basses' are covered.  Everything after that is each individual game's specialty characters.  usually there's a rogue type and summoner type, i guess, but I dont' think those're required.

Greenstar - What do you mean by 'talented with magic'?  There are many ways to be talented at something.. what sort of ideas do you have when thinking about the character?


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Apr 18, 2008)

I'd love to get in on this. Here are ideas for characters:

Wakyami (Nyambe, pg. 43) Rogue
Half-Celestial Wood Elf Fighter
Luminous (Mythic Races, pg 68) Cleric
Sktak (Mythic Races, pg 140) Druid 5 / Ranger 5
Stonegrunt (Mythic Races, pg 146) Fighter

Also, I'd be interested in playing a human with custom racial abilities as per Green Ronin's Adavnced Player's Manual (pg. 8)


----------



## Shayuri (Apr 18, 2008)

Mew. Techmage it is then!

At least I can make it unabashedly anime in its techmagical stylings. Precocious, pyromanic girl and her steampunky and cool BOOMSTICKS.


----------



## greenstar (Apr 18, 2008)

She can learn spells faster and easier than other people.


----------



## greenstar (Apr 18, 2008)

Updated Ara's equipment and probably messed it up again. Also added background.


----------



## serow (Apr 18, 2008)

Ah, found post #93! It would have been nice to have those guidelines earlier, quite troublesome to sift through the whole thread looking for it by accident. But no prob, no Bo9S is fine, still can make a dragoon without that, just takes a little more work.

I'll get a sheet done over the next few days, it's a busy few days for me now.


----------



## Jemal (Apr 18, 2008)

Reveille: I've never read any of the Green Ronin stuff, but i've heard bad things about it from friends.  Never even heard of Mythic creatures or Nyambe.. who're they from?
As for character concepts, I'd prefer to know what 'role' you'd see them filling, rather than their race/class.

Shayuri - Lookin forward to seeing it.  Make it lvl 10 and I'll throw you in the starting party.

Serow - Yeah, took me a while to find it too, so I figured once I did I'd post it so people would know *L*

greenstar - 
What book are Aroma of Dreams and Sending Stones from?
There's no link to your invisible castle rolls for HP.
Your stats need to be changed (See below, my fault not yours)

Also, I must admit I'm kinda confused by your character creation, particularily feat selection/equipment...  I don't want to seem twinky, but I'd like to keep all the characters roughly even power-wise, and there are much more appropriate feats for a black mage to take, like empower/maximize spell, spell focus, spell penetration, Extra Edge, even toughness/improved initiative.   I can tell you right now that unless you're taking them for prestige class purposes, Endurance will NOT come up, and the circumstancial +1 ac from dodge will rarely prove effective, especially given the low ac potential of the black-mage styled character as it is.

Similarily equipment wise: 
Ring of sustenance - Now don't get me wrong, i love these and take them whenever possible, but with the current setup it seems less-than worth it.  As a mage, you still require 8 hours of restful inactivity to regain your spells, whether it's spent sleeping or not, and as far as food/water are concerned.. well, in true RPG style, you won't have to worry about them.
Belt of Many Pockets - Not sure why you'd have this AND a haversack, a simple spell pouch (10g) would suffice in the belt's place if it's components you're worried about.
Aroma of dreams/Sending Stones - As stated above, not sure what these are/do.
Elemental Gem - I'd actually rather you not take this more because Summoning things is a sort of niche thing in this world, so I'm reserving it for Summoners.

If I were to suggest anything for a black mage styled warmage, it would be a circlet of intellect and/or cloak of charisma.


ALL - I realized I hadnt posted my stat system for you guys (It's not actually IN post 93, it's afew later in post 105 cuz i forgot it), so I'll just repost it here: 

All stats start at 10, except your 'Prime' Stat, which starts at 18. You get 14 points to spend on a point for point basis, and can't spend more than half on any 1 stat (Meaning only your prime stat can start as an 18).
EXAMPLE :
Str: 10(0 points)  Dex: 14(4 points)  Con: 14(4 points)  Int: 16(6 points)  Wis: 10(0 points)   Cha: 18 (Prime Stat)
Then you'd get your two stat points, one at lvl 4, and one at lvl 8, which you could add wherever you wanted, plus racial and magical modifiers. (Please indicate which stats got lvl/racial/magical modifiers near the stat)



Final note - I just realized that I'd posted Leita (Tailspinners character) As a white mage in my recap.. that was a mistake, I'd been thinking of Sound of Azure's character, Frida.  Hmm.. this means the party actually IS lacking a white mage, unless I can manage to get ahold of Azure and lure her back.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Apr 18, 2008)

Jemal said:
			
		

> Reveille: I've never read any of the Green Ronin stuff, but i've heard bad things about it from friends.  Never even heard of Mythic creatures or Nyambe.. who're they from?
> As for character concepts, I'd prefer to know what 'role' you'd see them filling, rather than their race/class.



Bruiser or Trapfinder/smith (Former Criminal)


----------



## greenstar (Apr 18, 2008)

I suck at making character sheets.


----------



## Shayuri (Apr 18, 2008)

Do we start with any exp over the minimum for level 10?

Important for one who crafts magic goodies. Like effigies.

...

Are you okay with Effigy Master, by the way? So I can make clockwork servitors?


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Apr 18, 2008)

Ok, here's my thoughts on a Mascot:

Sly - The Pseudodragon (CN alignement)

Sly was always in trouble, from the day he was hatched.  Not knowing any better, he simply had a knack for doing things that always seemed to be wrong.  Starting with the hiding of his siblings eggs, simply because he thought it was a game; to the day when he decided to hide across the lands, never to be found.  To this day, he still wonders if they are looking for him, but he won't come out of hiding just yet...

I would also like for him to take class levels in Dragon Shaman, as that would be beneficial to everyone.  His LA is +3, and he has 2HD to start, so that puts him around ECL5.  Leaves 2 more HD I can buy for Pseudodragon, and 3 levels of Dragon Shaman to pump him up a little more.

I see him as more of a prankster, but efficient at the same time.  He's the lookout, and stealthy one, able to hide, move around unnoticed, and determine opponents easily.  His telepathy is also a boon for the others, when tactfulness is needed.

Having been more in tune with dragons, he was marked by a large jagged black birthmark on his back.  It appears in the form of a lightning strike.  He has grown more accustomed to his draconic heritage, as powers seem to have developed.

Level 3 Dragon Shaman Powers/ Black Dragon Totem:

4 Auras Known (Energy Shield Acid, Resistance Acid 5, Senses, Vigor)
Skill Focus - Move Silently
Draconic Adaptation - Water Breathing

So, Jemal, what's your take on this guy?  What would be the starting stats, and what types of items would be allowed?  I would think that magical items would be the only things I can use, such as bracelets, bands, amulets, and rings.  What other items would be available for this type of creature?  He would stay Tiny in size, yet I would still like for him to be effective in battle if needed.  Hiding and sniping would be things to consider, perhaps going with Dodge, Mobility, and Spring Attack route.  That would most likely use his hide modifier to the best of his ability, but I would like feedback on this concept.

THANKS!


----------



## Shayuri (Apr 18, 2008)

Hmm...ya know...

If we nudged the prereqs for Effigy Master a bit (dropped the Simulacrum spell requirement), I could be an Artificer (from Eberron) and Effigy Master. Which would be kind of cool.

I'm not sure it fits the Final Fantasy trope though.

Hm.

Maybe I should just go with white mage (if Azure doesn't return) or Summoner. Summoner would be easy to do.


----------



## greenstar (Apr 18, 2008)

Fixed character sheet but it probably still sucks. I'll be surprised if you say I can be in the game.


----------



## Jemal (Apr 18, 2008)

Shayuri - As listed in post 93, XP starts at 50,000.
I'd be willing to accept that techmage idea, but if you want to switch to white mage/summoner, that'd be cool too.

Fangor - Hmm, looks like a cool concept, starting stats and items would be the same as for everybody else, As listed in post 105, but you would only gain 1 lvl up stat point at your 4th HD, as you wouldn't have an 8th HD.  How about just forget the 'racial hit dice' and give him 7 levels of dragon shaman? 

Greenstar - Stop beatin yerself up, everybody makes mistakes, and this is a strange creation system for starters.  
I do have a question, though.. could you explain why you chose your characters stats as you did?  Also, you didn't include which of them have the lvl up bonuses or magical bonuses (as requested in my last post ).
Also, HP is supposed to be rolled on invisiblecastle as listed in post 93.  Just include your character name and link it here.


----------



## ishalleatyourflesh (Apr 18, 2008)

*yo, back off*

sorry i was late in posting, but i'm back and i wish to resatake my claim on the mascot. the litte blue kitten is already in the rogues gallery. and i've waited a very long time to play him


----------



## greenstar (Apr 19, 2008)

OK I'll stop beating myself up.   The GMs I've played with get annoyed if you take to long on your character sheet and make too many mistakes.  And I looked in Complete Arcane to see which stats I should put points in. I'll get to the other thing right now.


----------



## greenstar (Apr 19, 2008)

Where is the HP thing on invisiblecastle?


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Apr 19, 2008)

So, no Pseudodragon for me???


----------



## serow (Apr 19, 2008)

Caen Curvis, level 10 Dragoon Dark Knight
Yup, I'm not going with the Dragoon anymore, more of a Dark Knight.

I'm not done yet, but it should be finalised within the next 24 hours. 

Here's HP rolls: First round
And second round , because I had two 1s earlier.

And, for the personalised equipment, I'd like a scythe and a set of heavy armour.


----------



## Belle (Apr 19, 2008)

If you're still looking for the whitemage Archtype, I'd be more than willing to jump on it. 

Always wanted to try a traditional Buff/Heal cleric, and I can have it done today if I need to.


----------



## Jemal (Apr 19, 2008)

everybody, please post your characters to our rogues gallery, and not as an link preferably.


As for where the 'hp roller' is, there is no hp thing, you just go into the 'roll dice' section and tell it how many of what kind to roll.

Also, in case anybody didn't know, Invisible castle does have a method of telling it to reroll ones. (At the bottom of the 'roll dice' page there's a list of options).

For example, if you wanted to roll 6d8's and reroll 1's, you'd type it in as: 6d8.minroll(2), meaning no results under 2.


Belle - Feel free.  If you'd like to take a look at Frida's sheet in the gallery and see what you'd be replacing, go ahead.


Hmm.. ok, lets do this: 

Current Roster: 

Caros (Kyo-Main Character)
Arkhandus (Mikken - Fighter/Mage, Main characters cousin)
Tailspinner (Leita - Ranger, scout)
Shayuri (Techmage)
Voda Vosa (Reformed Villain/Black Mage)
---
Fangor - Psuedodragon Mascot
Ishalleatyourflesh - Cat Mascot
---
Belle - White Mage
Serow - Dragoon/Dark knight
Greenstar - Black Mage
Reveille - Reformed criminal (bruiser/trapfinder)

Hmm, seems I'm getting a bit heavy again...  OK, here's how it's gonna play.  The top 5 are in the starting party gauranteed. IF they post within the next day or so saying something along the lines of "yes I'm in the starting party", just so I know they're still keeping tabs. (Voda, if you want your char to be the first 'bad guy', that works too, and you can join after your fight). 
Fangor/Flesh - I might be able to pull offf two mascots, but I'm not sure with a party of this size that you'd both be able to play from the beginning.  I'll talk to Flesh about a few things, for now fangor just hold on, k?

Now for the last 4 - Make yer characters @ lvl 10, i'll look over them and see which would fit best into our slots.  Not sure how big I want the starting party, or how quickly I'll be introducing other characters, so it's kinda touch&go right now.

Allright people lets get this figured out so the game can begin.


----------



## Shayuri (Apr 19, 2008)

I had an idea about techmage, as I was trying to envisage party role.

There was talk early in the OOC thread about an airship. Perhaps techmage has some connection to this ship? 

Also...are you allowing Artificer/Effigy Master? Or shall I be Wizardo (albeit with some unusual flavor text to explain the wizard mechanics)?


----------



## Jemal (Apr 19, 2008)

artificer/effigy master's ok with me.


----------



## Arkhandus (Apr 20, 2008)

Maybe when we find an Airship, the techmage'll be the one who actually gets it workin' and piloted, so we don't all crash and die.  

Mikken's more than ready to follow his idol/cousin around wherever!


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Apr 20, 2008)

Ok, I am on standby...


----------



## Belle (Apr 20, 2008)

Alrighty, my class is up and posted in the Rogues Gallery.  The previous white mage had quite a bit right, so it was mostly just tinkering.  Biggest additions are the prestige classing and some changes to gear.

Which brings up a couple of things.  In regards to healing, will I be capable of using spells and gear from sources other than completes (With approval of course.) Specifically there are a couple of neat items in Magic item compendium, and a half dozen awesome spells in spell compendium (Isn't going to start digging without asking... no point.)

With regards to her 'special', I've been tossing around a couple ideas.  I've always liked the idea of Terra of FF3, specifically the transforming mid battle character.  Was thinking I might also fulfil the summoner aspect if no one wanted (Turning into summons rather than summoning, but same difference.)

If we're not using it, perhaps a MP system would be another interesting special. Just tossing out ideas, hehe.

Oh, and one that just occured to me now.  Something to assist her in buffing the party.  Don't plan on just being a heal dispenser entirely.

And as far as character background goes, I've got a couple I'm toying with depending on her 'special'.  Ideally I'd like her to work in with the main charachter in some way or another... possible love intrest maybe?

And thats all for now!


----------



## Jemal (Apr 20, 2008)

Fangor - GOOD NEWS!!! Not only is it NOT a suppository, but you're in.  I talked with Fleshy, and his internet connection's gonna be intermittent for the next few weeks, so I'm gonna start off with you and then give him a chance to join in at a later date.

Shayuri - Arkhandus hit it about the airship.  If you wanna start with the airship, then you won't get to join until it does, and that's not gonna be for a bit.  On the other hand, when it DOES become a factor, it'll be your little toy. 


Serow - hmm... bad news.  I really don't like psionics, and don't have access to it as a result.  sorry.

Belle - Looked over the character, few things to say : 

I allowed the nightstick to the other white mage, but only on the stipulation that the extra turning attempts are ONLY usable for actual TURNING (Not for feats/abilities that use turn attempts to power them, such as sacred healing.  Same with the extra turning feat.

Also, I note that you have 4 domains.  Cloistered cleric gains knowledge as a bonus domain, but you still have one too many.
As for spells/equipment from 'other' sources, They'll be approved on a one for one basis, not wholesale.  You'll have to post what you want, and where it's from and I'll tell you if I'll allow it.  I do have acces to the 'Magic Item' and 'Spell' Compendiums, so it won't be too much work for me to look them up.

And finally, I love your class selection.  I've always been a big fan of the Radiant Servant of Balor.. er, I mean Pelor.


----------



## serow (Apr 20, 2008)

Jemal said:
			
		

> Serow - hmm... bad news.  I really don't like psionics, and don't have access to it as a result.  sorry.



Oh? I recall somewhere near #93 (either before, or after) you actually wrote that you allowed psionics. And not having the book is not really much of a reason, since it's all free and available in the SRD. Not much of Final Fantasy if you're using spell slots instead MP, don't you think?

But it's your game, and I'll accept your decision.


----------



## Jemal (Apr 20, 2008)

Hmm, apparently I did say they'd be ok back in post 88.  sry, 'sbeen a while.  As for the SRD, I don't use it that often, as I own all the 'core' books, forgot they included psionics now.  I'll have to check it out and figure out what all your stuff does.  I'll get back to you. 


AND to all of you debating 'spell slots vs MP', all I have to say to you is: 
ORIGINAL FINAL FANTASY used spells/day, not mp.  so there.


----------



## Belle (Apr 20, 2008)

I noticed the nightstick commentary.  Figure its better to have one, and be able to burn most of my turn usage for other things and still have some "Undead go Boom" left.  Its cheap too, which helps.

Domains were a glitch.  Copied the format from the last cleric and changed what I didn't like, Hehe.  Dropping 'good' domain.

As far as items, the only one I've been able to find is the Ring of Mystic Healing.  3,500, it adds a +1 compitance bonus to all healing spells (+1 damage healed that is.) and has 3 charges that are renewed daily.  One charge adds 2d6, two adds 3d6, three adds 4d6, swift action activation, to the next cure spell cast. Magic item compendium, page 126.

Other than that, looks good? (Has never pbp)


----------



## Caros (Apr 20, 2008)

Kyo is getting added to the gallery now. I could have sworn I added him there about six or seven times.  *Grumble*

We're starting soon... yes? Yes? Maybe?.... no... back to work. =)


----------



## serow (Apr 20, 2008)

Jemal said:
			
		

> Hmm, apparently I did say they'd be ok back in post 88.  sry, 'sbeen a while.  As for the SRD, I don't use it that often, as I own all the 'core' books, forgot they included psionics now.  I'll have to check it out and figure out what all your stuff does.  I'll get back to you.



Well then let me help you out a bit. My "primary" powers will be Precognition (offensive), Strength of my enemy and Empathic transfer (hostile). 
I figure these are the three main powers that emulate the FFXI Dark Knight class well enough, based on the FFXI Wiki entry. They're supposed to be melees which are high on offense and low on defense, with a little dark magic at the side.
The other spells are mostly there to round off the character, covering up some weaknesses, adding a little versatility.

In combat, main shtick would probably be using Deep Impact with Power Attack to deal damage, and even then it's not as much as it can be, because of medium BAB and the need to constantly waste move actions to recharge psi-focus to activate my psi-feats.
The Combat Focus chain of feats from PHB2 are there because I just like them, and PsyWar is probably the only other class besides Fighter that can afford to take those, given my 8 bonus feats.


----------



## greenstar (Apr 20, 2008)

If Voda Vosa is going to be the party black mage I'm just going be a alternate.


----------



## Jemal (Apr 20, 2008)

Well,'sbeen almost 24 hours and I still haven't heard from: 
Tailspinner, Voda Vosa, or Reveille.   I'll give a bit more time, but then I'll go with who we have.  Probably tommorow.


Greenstar, if Voda doesn't reply by then, you'll be the party boom-mage.

Serow - looking over the psi stuff now.  will post my thoughts soon.


----------



## Shayuri (Apr 20, 2008)

Reveille just had a pretty bad car accident. His posting may be a bit irregular for a little while.

Also:

"GOOD NEWS!!! Not only is it NOT a suppository..."

I do not think that means what you think it means. 

Hey, did you decide if Magic Item Compendium is okay to use? I'm doing techmage inventory...need to know what I can draw from.


----------



## Darimaus (Apr 20, 2008)

Boo all. Long time no see. Having made my return, I was afraid all the games I was playing in wouldbe long dead, but it looks like this one took a dive after I left anyways. Is there still room left for my return to the character list for this campain? (considering I never played yet   )


----------



## Jemal (Apr 20, 2008)

Shayuri - As I've told everyone else, ask for what you want and I'll make a decision then.  I'm not going to make blanket yes or no's on the compendiums b/c they've got so much stuff in them.

Darimaus - Welcome back!  We'll have to see what's going on, who's still in by tommorow and then I'll figure out 

Serow - Still looking through the psionic stuff.  wont' be long now.


----------



## Jemal (Apr 20, 2008)

Serow - Everything looks fine, except for Hostile Empathic Transfer.


----------



## greenstar (Apr 20, 2008)

With my luck Voda Vosa will come back tommorow. And my character sheet is still sloppy next to everyone elses. And I never found out what kind of armor I was supposed to have.


----------



## Shayuri (Apr 21, 2008)

Oh foo...I apologize, Jemal. I didn't see the posts where you explained that.

My bad. Here's a short list of what I'm looking at from MIC (note that I won't be buying all of them right away):

*Artificer's Monocle*, 1500gp, face slot - Can use Artificer Knowledge or Detect Magic to determine magic item properties.
*Cannith Goggles*, 13k, face slot - In Magic of Eberron. Uses infusion slots to gain visual enhancements.
*Corsair Eyepatch*, 3000gp, face slot - 3/day gain See Invisible for 1 rnd, or Blind Fight for 1 min.
*Gloves of Lightning*, 2000gp, hand slot - Ranged touch doing 1d8+5 lightning damage, 3/day.
*Dimension Stride Boots*, 2000gp, feet slot - +2 Jump, 5 charges/day letting you teleport up to 60' (more charges used = farther jump).


----------



## Shayuri (Apr 21, 2008)

Here's what I have so far, sheetwise. Suggestions, corrections, questions, etc all welcome.

[sblock=Tinkermage]Name: 
Race: Human
Class/Level: Artificer 5 / Effigy Master 5
Gender: Female
Exp: 50000 -660

Desc

Strength (STR) 10	
Dexterity (DEX) 16	
Constitution (CON) 14	
Intelligence (INT) 18	
Wisdom (WIS) 10		
Charisma (CHA) 	14	

Alignment: Neutral Good
AC: 13
Hit Points: 5d6+5d4
Movement: 30'

Init: +3
Base Attack Bonus: +5
Melee Attack: +5
Ranged Attack: +8
Fort: +4
Reflex: +5
Will: +8

Race Abilities
Bonus feat
Bonus skills

Class Abilities:
Artificer Knowledge (Detect Magic on DC15 Int+Art lvl check)
Artisan bonus (+2 UMD checks if you have the creation feat)
Bonus Feats
Craft Reserve 20/40/60/80/100
Disable traps (as Trapfinding)
Item Creation
- Scribe Scroll
- Brew Potion
- Craft Wondrous Item
- Craft Homonculus
- Craft Magic Arms/Armor
Retain Essence
Craft Effigy 
Improve Effigy (100gpxHD, 1 day to add +2 saves, attacks, damage to effigy)
Effigy Link (Sense status of effigy and Scry on effigy, gain +1 saves/CL checks when effigy is within 

5', takes 1 hour)

Skills: 97
Concentration +6 (4 ranks + 2 Con)
Craft: Metalwork +15 (10 ranks +5 Int)
Craft: Woodwork +15 (10 ranks +5 Int)
Craft: Alchemy +15 (10 ranks +5 Int)
Disable Device +18 (13 ranks +5 Int)
Knowledge: Arcana +10 (5 ranks +5 Int)
Knowledge: Engineering +10 (5 ranks +5 Int)
Open Lock +13 (11 ranks +2 Dex)
Search +16 (11 ranks +5 Int)
Spellcraft +10 (5 ranks + 5 Int)
Use Magic Device +15 (13 ranks +2 Cha)

Feats
1 - Point Blank Shot
1 - Precise Shot
3 - Craft Construct
4 - Bonus feat: Ext Artisan: Craft Construct - reduces gp cost 25%
6 - Attune Magic Weapon
9 - Legendary Artisan: Craft Construct - reduces exp cost 25%

Languages - Common, Gnome, Dwarf, Giant

Infusions: (Artificer CL 9, Base DC 14)
1 - 5/5, 2 - 4/4, 3 - 4/4, 4 - 3/3

Infusion List
1 - Ablative Armor, Armor Enhancement Lesser (10gp), Energy Alteration (1rnd, 50gp), Enhancement Alteration (1rnd), Identify, Indisputable Possession, Inflict Light Damage (1std), Light, Magic Stone, Magic Vestment, Magic Weapon, Metamagic Scroll, Pending Potion, Repair Light Damage (1std), Resistance Item (1rnd, +3), Shield of Faith, Skill Enhancement, Spell Storing Item, Weapon Augmentation Personal

2 - Align Weapon, Armor Enhancement (50gp), Bear's Endurance, Bull's Strength, Cat's Grace, Chill Metal, Eagle's Splendor, Elemental Prod, Fox's Cunning, Heat Metal, Inflict Moderate Damage (1std), Lucky Blade, Owl's Wisdom, Reinforce Construct (1std), Repair Moderate Damage, Suppress Dragonmark, Toughen Construct (1std), Weapon Augmentation Lesser (20gp)

3 - Adamantine Weapon, Armor Enhancement Greater (100gp), Blast Rod, Construct Energy Ward (1 rnd), Inflict Serious Damage (1std), Lucky Cape, Magic Weapon Greater, Metamagic Item (1rnd), Power Surge (1std, 5xspl lvl xp), Repair Serious Damage, Spell Snare, Stone Construct, Suppress Requirement

4 - Censure Elemental, Concurrent Infusion, Construct Energy Ward Greater (1rnd), Globe of Invulnerability lesser, Inflict Critical Damage, Item Alteration (1rnd), Iron Construct (1rnd), Minor Creation, Repair Critical Damage, Rusting Grasp, Shield of Faith legions, Weapon Augmentation (100gp)

Money - 21k

Weapons - Mecha Crossbow (maybe kind of like a repeating crossbow, only has the stats of a Light crossbow...steampowered )


Armour - Techmagic bracer that can form into shields, or block attacks perhaps...


Gear -


Magic -


Background: 
	None

Effigies/Homunculi:

BILLY
Effigy GRAY RENDER
Large Construct
Hit Dice: 10d10+30 (85 hp) 
Initiative: -1
Speed: 30 ft. (6 squares) 
Armor Class: 20 (–1 size, -1 Dex, +12 natural), touch 8, flat-footed 20
Base Attack/Grapple: +7/+19
Attack: Bite +16 melee (2d6+10) 
Full Attack: Bite +16 melee (2d6+10); 2 claws +11 melee (1d6+6) 
Space/Reach: 10 ft./10 ft. 
Special Attacks: Improved grab, rend 2d6+14
Special Qualities: Darkvision 60 ft., low-light vision, DR 5/adamantine, construct traits 
Saves: Fort +5, Ref +4, Will +5
Abilities: Str 27, Dex 8, Con -, Int -, Wis 11, Cha 1 
Skills: -
Feats: -
Cost: 13,500 + 600exp

EYESPY
Effigy BAT
Tiny Construct 
Hit Dice: 1d10 (5 hp)
Initiative: +1
Speed: 5 ft (1 square), fly 40 ft. (good) 
Armor Class: 15 (+2 size, +1 Dex +2 natural), touch 13, flat-footed 14 
Base Attack/Grapple: +0/–11
Attack: Slam +1 (1d2)
Space/Reach: 1 ft./0 ft. 
Special Attacks: — 
Special Qualities: Construct Traits, Darkvision 60', low-light vision, DR 1/adamantine, Effigy Link
Saves: Fort +2, Ref +3, Will +2 
Abilities: Str 5, Dex 13, Con -, Int -, Wis 11, Cha 1 
Skills: Hide +8, 
Feats: -
Cost: 1225 + 60[/sblock]


----------



## serow (Apr 21, 2008)

Jemal said:
			
		

> Serow - Everything looks fine, except for Hostile Empathic Transfer.



Corrected to Empathic feedback, to sorta emulate their Drain ability.


----------



## Jemal (Apr 21, 2008)

Serow - Empathic Feedback works for me.  Char. looks Good to go.

Greenstar - We'll see.

Shayuri - I like it so far.  I'm gonna have to read through all the infusions and see what they do.

ALL - For those of you who don't have your weapon/armour yet, I'm workin on them and will have them ready for you by the time we're ready to start.

So far, Here's what I have for weapons/armour: 
Caros: 
Katana (Powers TBA)  MW Bokken for now
Vest: +5 vest

Arkhandus: 
Main hand Weapon(Offensive): +2 Keen Katana
Off hand Weapon(defensive): +2 Defending Wakizash (provides +2 ac when dual wielding)

Tailspinner:
2-handed weapon(Offensive): +2 Seeking Longbow of Precision(Provides Precise shot feat)
Babydoll Dress(Defensive): +2 Glammered Dress of Innocence(Any being you are not actively being hostile towards must make a DC 20 Will save to attack you)

Shayuri:
Weapon: Mechanized Crossbow(Gun perhaps?)
Armour: forcefield/Shield bracers

Serow: 
Weapon: Scythe
Armour: Heavy Armour (?Plate mail perhaps?)

All others: 
as far as I can tell, the rest of you still need to pick a type of offensive and defensive item.  Also, I need to know if you'd like your item themes to focus more on offense, defense, a balance, or something else? (Healing, buffing, special abilities/magic?)


----------



## serow (Apr 21, 2008)

Jemal said:
			
		

> Serow:
> Weapon: Scythe
> Armour: Heavy Armour (?Plate mail perhaps?)



Offensive scythe, and healing armour?


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Apr 21, 2008)

Jemal said:
			
		

> All others:
> as far as I can tell, the rest of you still need to pick a type of offensive and defensive item.  Also, I need to know if you'd like your item themes to focus more on offense, defense, a balance, or something else? (Healing, buffing, special abilities/magic?)



For defense I'm eyeing a magical suit of dragonhide plate.

As far as a weapon I'm looking at the monkeygrip feat with a large greatsword.

Edit: I've chosen my racial/class path. Tiefling Fighter 4/Martial Rogue 5


----------



## Shayuri (Apr 21, 2008)

Force field seems a little overtly magicky for the theme...though it'd work in a pinch, I spose.

See...it's hard, because the 'techie' defense would be armor, but I can't wear anything heavier than light armor, and my concept doesn't want anything heavier than that anyway... And I like the idea of some kind of neat steampunky defense, but I'm having trouble envisioning what it would be. 

Mecha-Crossbow I have a much clearer image for. I remember suggesting a gun too, way back when, but you nixed it as being forbidden "Magi-Tek." So it's all good.


----------



## Arkhandus (Apr 21, 2008)

Shayuri: Maybe a steam-pack that gives you a second or two of concealment or total concealment when activated (maybe a swift action to activate?  or a free action once per round?), buying you a second to step aside so an incoming attack is more likely to miss.

Or a gadget-arm-shield-module thingamabob, that springs into this big, complicated, shield-like thing when activated, then compacts back into a smaller bundle when deactivated.

Or a sort of light exoskeleton armor-thing, that only provides partial protection (like leather armor instead of plate armor) but helps you move faster and stronger, for better speed, jumping, and melee attacks perhaps.

Or reactive studded leather armor; it works like studded leather, but the studs are replaced with strategically-placed small plates.  If any of those plates is stricken, a steam-pack attached to the armor activates a wierd pneumatic device under the plate, springing it outward a few inches with a small burst of released steam, before retracting.  The reactive property helps to try and repel the attack before the rest of the blade/striking end/whatever hits flesh.  Probably clunkier than normal studded leather, but more effective sometimes.  Probably mithral plates, to keep the weight down and only slightly heavier than normal studded leather.


Some idea for a mage: A wierd, supernatural, oversized beetle.  It clings to you most of the time like some kind of creepy, dead accessory, but is in fact a living magivore/magiphage that thrives on the excess energy released by the spells you cast.  So remains quiet and motionless most of the time, waiting for you to cast spells for it to leech a bit of excess energy off of (not enough to weaken the spell).  And when you're attacked, it reacts with preternatural speed to scurry into place and try deflecting the attack with its superhard carapace, protecting its food source.

Better yet, it leeches a bit of energy off of offensive spells used against you (maybe just from area-effect spells, though), more actively than it does from your own spells, slightly weakening their negative effects upon you.  Like, +2 to your saves against magic, or reducing the damage to you from magical attacks by 5 points or suchlike.  Just an idea.


Mages often have a pointy hat, a cowl, a mantle, or a cloak.  It could be their defensive item, protecting them from some forms of attack.  A Pointy Hat of Mind Shielding and Critical Hit Aversion.  A Mantle of Protection from Projectiles.  A Cloak of Occasional Disappearance.  A Cowl of Hypnotism.  A Mask of Menacing.

Maybe a set of magic orbs, disks, or runestones, that fly about you when you're attacked, to try deflecting attacks or absorbing some spell energy.


----------



## Belle (Apr 21, 2008)

Hmm, been working on a few different themes for the charachter. Best one I like, most Final Fantasy-ish, is a Crystal walking staff that breaks into little floating shards when she fights (Little crystals float around her, ioun stone sorta vibe) Say a ranged attack dealing like, 1d4 or 1d6 at the most... used as a focus for her healing?

For armor, probably braclets or her white mage robe?

And any word on the 'specials' I suggested above?


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Apr 21, 2008)

So, question is, what types of items, magical, could be allowed for this creature, a Pseudodragon, to wear?  That would enable me to choose some types.  I don't see him as a front rank fighter, more of a sly sneaky guy.  I didn't take Rogue because he doesn't have a ranged attack.  Melee attack at Tiny size would incur an AoO to enter foes sqaure, so he's sticking to anything that would not kill him outright.

So, any suggestions?  I can have the character sheet pretty much done today as well.


----------



## Shayuri (Apr 21, 2008)

Actually, pseudodragons have 5' reach with their tails...which for a Tiny creature just means they can make a tail attack without entering a target's square. Handy, that. 

As for magic items, you probably don't want a tail cap, since it'd cover your stinger. I could definitely see a sort of 'vest' which would be very cute and fit the mascot theme.  A collar would also be appropos. Perhaps even a little hat!

...

Lets dress up the mascot everyone!


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Apr 21, 2008)

I do have a question about the levels I can take.  Is this guy able to take 7 levels of Dragon Shaman?  I don't know how the ECL is being done on this game, so a little clarification would help.  Base Pseudodragon starts with 2 racial HD.  Level Adjustment of+3, bringing him to 5?  That leaves 5 more levels to take with Dragon Shaman, to get this guy up to level 10, which is our starting level, correct?

Yeah, a small vest would work.  Rings and amulets as well.  Those are the things I can think of that he would utilize.  A collar, I will have to check out the options on that.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Apr 21, 2008)

Tailspinner (Leita - Ranger, scout)

"yes I'm in the starting party"


----------



## greenstar (Apr 21, 2008)

I'd like my equipment to focus on special abilities/magic.


----------



## greenstar (Apr 21, 2008)

I have an idea for a goddess of whatever world this is. And if there isn't a name for the world I could think of something for that.


----------



## Arkhandus (Apr 22, 2008)

Pseudodragons could wear an amulet (collars use the same slot), a hat (but probably not a headband, circlet, or torc, given their head shape), rings, a belt, a mantle (cloaks use the same slot, but would interfere with the wings), armor and/or a vest (would probably have to be made for a winged creature specifically, in order to fit), bracers, and maaayybeee gloves or boots (not so sure with how the critter's hands and feet are shaped).  Goggles/spectacles/whatever would probably not fit, given the lack of humanoid ears and the draconic head shape.  But it might be possible for goggles to fit.

*Fangor:* What the DM means is that you should just drop the 2 racial hit dice of your pseudodragon, and replace them with 2 more levels of Dragon Shaman, making you a 7th-level Dragon Shaman with a +3 Level Adjustment.  So you'd ignore the BAB, base saves, racial HD, racial skill points/racial class skills, and replace them with 2 normal DS levels.


----------



## Jemal (Apr 22, 2008)

Fangor - Indeed, I meant forget about the racial hit dice, and instead just replace them with dragon shaman class levels.

As for magic item slots, if you have access to the draconomicon it gives a nice little list of 'alternatives' to normal item slots.  If not, then don't really worry about it, so long as things make sense and you don't have too many 'slots', you can play a bit loose with the rules... anklets, earrings, collar, bracers, vest, tail band, belt, rings, all make perfect sense.  especially in a final fantasy setting. 

Reveille - I'm gonna say no to the martial rogue, sry

Tailspinner - Good to know.

Serow - I meant an 'overall' theme, not individual per item.

Shayuri - If you're going to be aiming for magiTek, then a bit of a mix of the two would make sense, i'm thinking... Mechanized crossbow for weapon, and magical bracers for defense?

greenstar - Don't worry about god/world names.

Belle - Crystal Staff and white mage robes works.  As far as the special attack form, maybe when you get an upgraded weapon.


----------



## serow (Apr 22, 2008)

Jemal said:
			
		

> Serow - I meant an 'overall' theme, not individual per item.



Oh. Offensive then, that's more DK-ish.


----------



## Jemal (Apr 22, 2008)

Allright lets see where we stand : 

IN for sure:
Caros (Kyo-Main Character)  *Complete*
Arkhandus (Mikken - Fighter/Mage, Main characters cousin)  *Complete*
Tailspinner (Leita - Ranger, scout)  *Complete.. Did I do your 'special'?*
Shayuri (Techmage) 
Belle (White Mage) 
Greenstar (Black Mage) 
Fangor (PseudoDragon Mascot) 
Serow (Dragoon)
Darimaus (Shape-changing little-girl/blink dog)
Reveille 
---
Maybe Later:
Ishalleatyourflesh - Cat Mascot
Voda Vosa (Reformed Villain/Black Mage)

ok, I'm gonna write up the items & Specials for those of you who don't have'em yet, and figure out how to work everybody into the first few encounters.  Game should be ready to go soon.


----------



## greenstar (Apr 22, 2008)

Good. I was afraid you didn't have a world name.


----------



## serow (Apr 22, 2008)

Jemal said:
			
		

> Serow (Dragoon)



It's actually Dark Knight, not Dragoon.


----------



## Shayuri (Apr 22, 2008)

Mechacrossbow would be cool, yar. I have some ideas for what it might do, though I'd like to see what you come up with. 

Bracers feel right to me...perhaps instead of force fields, the bracers have sort of unfolding metal plates that, in combination with arm movements, provide an AC bonus? Or...they could launch little projectiles or beams to intercept attacks. Or powered arms parry blows...

Or all of the above...various defenses kick in for various threats...


----------



## Jemal (Apr 22, 2008)

allright, I've decided party make up.

Gonna do things a bit differently, I don't wanna have a big party, but I don't wanna make people wait, so I'm gonna start something a bit earlier than I'd intended.. split party configurationl.

So the difference here will be that one half of you will be in the 'primary' party (Doesn't mean more important, just means they're following the original storyline).  This party will be the one that follows along with the caravan: 

Caros(Kyo), Arkhandus(Mikken), Tailspinner(Leita), Belle(Marriana), and I'll be keeping Aluf as an NPC (At least for a while).  Since this is almost exactly the same starting party as I had before (As pointed out to me by Caros while I was talking about it with him), I'm just going to continue the original IC thread from where it left off.  I'll NPC Aluf for a little while and we'll retcon Marriana in place of Frida.

Second Party : I was trying to figure out how to work various members together and came up with what I think works: 
Serow(caen curvis), and Greenstar(black mage) are warriors of the great kingdom of Walesh, stationed at a fortress along the Walesh/Andren border.
Shayuri(Techmage), has stumbled across the fortress in his search for new Mecha, along with his 'followers', Darimaus(Lily), and Fangor(Sly), who follow him because he always gets into the most INTERESTING of situations... such as now.  We'll start your thread as soon as all your sheets are done.

Reveille - I'll need some more info and a character sheet from you before I can figure out where to work you in.

Did I miss anything/anyone?  Thoughts?


----------



## Shayuri (Apr 22, 2008)

Techmage is a her, but otherwise sounds good. 

Also, the GM in that Supers game you were playing Optic in was asking about you. Do you want to rejoin?

Oh, also! Effigies are supposed to closely resemble the creatures they're based on, but for flavor's sake may I elect to ignore that and make them obviously constructs if I want? Meaning I would have the option of making them look realistic (as per normal rules) or making them clockworky and brass steampunky.


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Apr 22, 2008)

Ah, ok, now I understand the line to drop the racial HD.  So, it would be a 7HD creature, with only the +1 stat increase for the 4th HD.  I am 1 level/HD away from the 8th stat point increase.

I was thinking of a vest, rings, amulet/collar and a belt for this guy.  I have a few ideas, mainly for flavor and such, but it should round out nicely.  I see that we have plenty of front liner fighters, so I won't bother with any of that stuff.  This guy is the quiet, stealthy type, and mischievous as well.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Apr 22, 2008)

Jemal said:
			
		

> Reveille - I'm gonna say no to the martial rogue, sry



May I ask why?


----------



## Jemal (Apr 22, 2008)

Reveille - I'm just not too comfortable with it.. I don't think 1d6 sneak atack per odd level is worth all the extra feats.  flexibility(more feats) = power.  I'd be willing to give it to you, but not at the same feat progression as fighter.. say 1 @ 1, and then every 3? (3, 6, 9?)

Fangor - Cool

Shayuri - sry bout the gender mixup, and having your Effigies looking clockwork is fine with me.
As for the Trust game, I figured I'd ticked them off with my slow posting and then dissapearance, so wasn't even gonna ask, but if they're williing, I'd love to go back. 

Serow - I was just wondering, as a dragoon why did you choose to wield a scythe instead of the classic spear or lance?  If you wanna go for the more dragoon approach, i'd let you wield the lance as though you were mounted when jumping as part of your special..

BTW...
Original IC thread in case anybody was wondering.


----------



## serow (Apr 22, 2008)

Jemal said:
			
		

> Serow - I was just wondering, as a dragoon why did you choose to wield a scythe instead of the classic spear or lance?  If you wanna go for the more dragoon approach, i'd let you wield the lance as though you were mounted when jumping as part of your special..



??? 
I thought I've been emphasising it for a few times now? I'm a Dark Knight, not a Dragoon.

http://www.enworld.org/showpost.php?p=4173060&postcount=275
http://www.enworld.org/showpost.php?p=4175045&postcount=288
http://www.enworld.org/showpost.php?p=4178628&postcount=316


----------



## Jemal (Apr 22, 2008)

Sry, Never played that one, it didn't look any good to me and none of my friends suggested it.  Got confused about the dragoon/dark knight thing, thought they were the same thing.

Also, condescendingly pointing out every single time you've used the word 'dark knight' doesn't win you any cool points.


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Apr 22, 2008)

Sly - Pseudodragon / Dragon Shaman 7
Mascot

Strength: 10 
Dexterity: 19 (Prime, +1 Stat Increase)
Constitution: 16 (Starting +6)
Intelligence: 12 (Starting +2)
Wisdom: 10 
Charisma: 16 (Starting +6)

Size/Type:  	Tiny Dragon
Hit Dice: 	7d10+21 (?? hp)
Initiative: 	+4
Speed: 	15 ft. (3 squares), fly 60 ft. (good)
Armor Class: 	21 (+2 size, +4 Dex, +5 natural), touch 16, flat-footed 17
Base Attack/Grapple: 	+5/-5
Attack: 	Sting +11 melee (1d3 plus poison)
Full Attack: 	Sting +11 melee (1d3 plus poison) and bite +6 melee (1)
Space/Reach: 	2½ ft./0 ft. (5 ft. with tail)

Special Attacks: 	
Poison - Injury, Fortitude DC 15, initial damage sleep for 1 minute, secondary damage sleep for 1d3 hours. The save DC is Constitution-based and includes a +2 racial bonus.

Special Qualities: 	
Blindsense 60 ft
Darkvision 60 ft
Immunity to sleep and paralysis
Low-light vision
Spell resistance 19
Telepathy 60 ft

Class Abilities:
Draconic Aura +2 (6 Auras: Acid Energy Shield, Power, Acid Resistance 10, Senses, Toughness DR2/Magic, Vigor Fast Healing 2)
Totem Dragon – Black Dragon
Skill Focus – Swim
Draconic Adaptation – Water Breathing
Breath Weapon – Line of Acid (30’ line, 3d6dmg, 1d4 rounds, DC16: 10+1/2DrSh level+Con Mod)
Draconic Resolve – Immune to sleep and Paralysis and Frightful Presence of Dragons
Touch of Vitality – (Heal wounds with Standard Action of 42hp: 2xDrSh Lvl xCha Mod per day)
Natural Armor Increase +1

Saves: 	
Fort +8 (5 base, 3 ability)
Ref +6 (2 base, 4 ability)
Will +5 (5 base, 0 ability)

Skills: 12 +18 - Max10/5*	
Climb 0
Craft 1
Hide 26/30 (10 Ranks, +4 Ability, +4 Racial/+8 in Forests/Overgrown Areas, +8 Size)
Intimidate 3 (+3 Ability)
Knowledge 1 (+1 Ability)
Move Silently 14 (10 Ranks, +4 Ability)
Search 1 (+1 Ability)
Swim 13 (10 Ranks, +0 Ability, +3 Feat)

Feats: 	
Weapon Finesse, Flyby Attack, Hover


Ok - Here are my questions:

1 - How are HP being done?  Max at first, then roll the rest?
2 - Are the stats right on this guy?  Wanted to make sure that they are correct, as you said use same setup as the others did.
3 - 7Levels of Dragon Shaman, so that's +1 Stat Bonus for 4th level.  I am one level away from next boost, right?
4 - Skills are simple, sticking with his forte of Move silently, Hide and Swim.  Yeah, SWIM!  He's a prankster, as you will see...
5 - Feats, took three.  First level, 3rd and 6th.  Weapon Finesses for those poison attacks, then hover and flyby attack for utilizing his small size and speed in the air.  Are those feats ok?
6 - Personal special is still somewhat new to me, but I was thinking something to do with luck.  He's quick, small and fragile, but not too scared about it.  Having a little luck on his side might be worthwhile.
7 - For the items that you take care of for each of the characters, would a amulet and vest be acceptable?  I am not sure what other options I have.

THANKS!


----------



## serow (Apr 22, 2008)

Jemal said:
			
		

> Also, condescendingly pointing out every single time you've used the word 'dark knight' doesn't win you any cool points.



Sorry bout that, a few other message boards I've been to occasionally have problems showing posts. Just thought I'd point those out, in case there was a similar problem here too.


----------



## Jemal (Apr 22, 2008)

Fangor - 


> 1 - How are HP being done? Max at first, then roll the rest?
> 2 - Are the stats right on this guy? Wanted to make sure that they are correct, as you said use same setup as the others did.
> 3 - 7Levels of Dragon Shaman, so that's +1 Stat Bonus for 4th level. I am one level away from next boost, right?
> 4 - Skills are simple, sticking with his forte of Move silently, Hide and Swim. Yeah, SWIM! He's a prankster, as you will see...
> ...



1 - Yep, Use invisible castle for the rolls, and link it.  Set it to reroll ones using the .minroll(2) function.
2 - stats are mostly right, but don't forget to add your racial mods for being a Pseudodragon (-4 str, +4 dex, +2 con, +2 wis).
3/4/5 - Looks good.
6 - Allright, I'll figure something out for that.
7 - Yeah, they work.  I'll add'em in my notes and get the stats with everyone elses.  I noted you don't have your 'normal' equipment yet, either.. was that b/c you were waitign on the answer about what slots you could buy for?

Also, your poison DC should be 18: 10 + 1/2 hd(3) + con mod(3) + 2 racial


----------



## Jemal (Apr 22, 2008)

Serow - NP, sorry if I snapped, I get a bit touchy about perceived insults to my intelligence.  Peace, Dark Knight?


----------



## serow (Apr 22, 2008)

Jemal said:
			
		

> Serow - NP, sorry if I snapped, I get a bit touchy about perceived insults to my intelligence.  Peace, Dark Knight?



Peace


----------



## Jemal (Apr 22, 2008)

The IC thread has a minor update/bump, to deal with the tense scene we left off on.  Everybody in there (Kyo, Mikken, Leita, Marriana) should be good to post now.

As for the rest of you, I'll get your 'storyline' events going soon as we've finished with the characters, so if there's any questions still, ask'em.  Otherwise, post them characters.  I'll be handing out the special abilities/items after the characters are finished, but I've got most of them figured out.


----------



## Darimaus (Apr 22, 2008)

I'm just currently working on any changes I need to make on my character since she was done at level 12 and I assume I'm gonna have to level her down to 10. Works got me a little busy, but it should be finalized by tommorow night.


----------



## Jemal (Apr 22, 2008)

Allright, Darimaus, sounds good.


----------



## Jemal (Apr 22, 2008)

BTW, 
[sblock=Darimaus]
You'll need to know your special to finish your character.  For your special, you have no racial hit dice or level adjustment.  It seems like a lot, but since you're not gaining some of the blink dog abilities (As you'll always be in other forms), I think it'll work out.
[/sblock]

[sblock=Fangor]
Hmm, been thinking it over, and sorry to make you change your character a bit, but add a level.  I'm lowering your level adjustment to +2.  you're now a lvl 8 dragon shaman, and you get your second LVL up stat adjustment.
[/sblock]


----------



## Guest 11456 (Apr 22, 2008)

Jemal said:
			
		

> Allright lets see where we stand :
> 
> IN for sure:
> Caros (Kyo-Main Character)  *Complete*
> ...




Jemal,

No you didn't do Leita's special, but read below...

From post number 149:



			
				Jemal said:
			
		

> Tailspinner - Hmm, I think I've got an idea on that regard.  I'd be willing to have Leita start with the party, and then get taken away fairly early, to be returned later when she is rescued... How's that sound?  You would end up Roleplaying a bit and then soon getting taken, probably causing dilema and/or party split to get you back.




From post number 170:



			
				Jemal said:
			
		

> The Love Interest's 'special powers' become apparent AFTER she's kidnapped.


----------



## greenstar (Apr 22, 2008)

Maybe Ara can have a mace or rapier?


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Apr 22, 2008)

Sly - Pseudodragon / Dragon Shaman 8
Mascot

Strength: 8 (-1) (-4 Racial, +2 Item)
Dexterity: 22 (+6) (Prime, +4 Racial)
Constitution: 18 (+4) (Starting +6, +2 Racial)
Intelligence: 12 (+1) (Starting +2)
Wisdom: 12 (+1) (+2 Racial)
Charisma: 18 (+4) (Starting +6, +2 Stat Increase)

Size/Type:  	Tiny Dragon
Hit Dice: 	8d10+32 ( hp)
Initiative: 	+6
Speed: 	15 ft. (3 squares), fly 60 ft. (good)
Armor Class: 	24 (+2 size, +6 Dex, +6 Racial/Class/Item), touch 18, flat-footed 18
Base Attack/Grapple: 	+6/-4
Attack: 	Sting +14/+9 melee (1d3-1 plus poison)
Full Attack: 	Sting +14/+9 melee (1d3-1 plus poison) and bite +9/+4 melee (1)
Space/Reach: 	2½ ft./0 ft. (5 ft. with tail)

Special Attacks: 	
Poison - Injury, Fortitude DC 20, initial damage sleep for 1 minute, secondary damage sleep for 1d3 hours. The save DC is Constitution-based and includes a +2 racial bonus.

Special Qualities: 	
Blindsense 60 ft
Darkvision 60 ft
Immunity to sleep and paralysis
Low-light vision
Spell resistance 19
Telepathy 60 ft

Class Abilities:
Draconic Aura +2 (6 Auras: Acid Energy Shield, Power, Acid Resistance 10, Senses, Toughness DR2/Magic, Vigor Fast Healing 2)
Totem Dragon – Black Dragon
Skill Focus – Swim and Move Silently
Draconic Adaptation – Water Breathing
Breath Weapon – Line of Acid (30’ line, 4d6dmg, 1d4 rounds, DC16: 10+1/2DrSh level+Con Mod)
Draconic Resolve – Immune to sleep and Paralysis and Frightful Presence of Dragons
Touch of Vitality – (Heal wounds with Standard Action of 42hp: 2xDrSh Lvl xCha Mod per day)
Natural Armor Increase +1

Saves: 	
Fort +10 (6 base, 4 ability)
Ref +8 (2 base, 6 ability)
Will +7 (6 base, 1 ability)

Skills: 12 +21 - Max11/5.5*	
Climb -1
Craft 1
Hide 29/33 (11 Ranks, +6 Ability, +4 Racial/+8 in Forests/Overgrown Areas, +8 Size)
Intimidate 3 (+3 Ability)
Knowledge 1 (+1 Ability)
Move Silently 20 (11 Ranks, +6 Ability, +3 Feat)
Search 1 (+1 Ability)
Swim 13 (11 Ranks, -1 Ability, +3 Feat)

Feats: 	
Weapon Finesse, Flyby Attack, Hover

Weight:
Light Load: Up to 15/19.5
Medium Load: Up to 30/39.75
Heavy Load: Up to 45/60


Items:
13500
Anklet of Translocation (2/day Teleport 10’) 1400gp
Ring of Forcewall (3charges/day, 10’ wall of force up to 30’ away) 5100gp
Ring of Avoidance (+20 Deflection Bonus to AC until next turn, 3/day) 10k
Belt of Priestly Might (+1 Nat Arm, +2 Str) 6k


Amulet – DM Discretion
Vest – DM Discretion
__________________________

So, updated with all the new info, edited all stats to reflect DrSh8 level, and I think he's almost done!  I spent a little money, still have a LOT left, not too sure what else I could spend it on.  Amulet and Vest were left up to the DM, as there were two items needing to be left up to him.  How does that work?  This guy doesn't really have a weapon/armor correlation, that's why I chose two slots instead, as everyone else has the DM choosing the weapon/armor for them.  

I might be looking towards some other items, but not sure how they would work with this guy.

Bracers are one slot I would be prone to take something like Bracers of Aerial Combat, just for kicks.  I would also consider a bag of tricks, lowest one, just to have things to do with this guy.  Amulets that interest me are something like the Dragon Spirit Amulet.  That's nice!  So, with this guy being the mascot, I think he's pretty much completed, just have to buy a few more things, Wonderous Items more than likely.  No magical weapons, no magical armor, so I will have to rely on other things/skills.


----------



## Shayuri (Apr 22, 2008)

An amulet of mighty fists can give your tail magic enhancement...handy for popping DR. You might also ask Jemal about an item that increases your poison DR...perhaps on a charges per day basis. Pseudodragon poison is unique in that it's "save or die," but also nonlethal. That makes it incredibly versatile.


----------



## Belle (Apr 22, 2008)

I hate to dissapoint before even setting in my first post, but I won't be able to play at the moment it looks like.

Housing just became a rather big concern for me after a series of arguements, and until I get settled somewhere I'm going to be offline.  That said, I REALLY am looking forward to playing this, so perhaps I could be written in at a later date.

I'm sorry for wreckin things for you Jemal. Got to go.


----------



## Darimaus (Apr 23, 2008)

Well that special works out just peachy, considering my character had +2 Level Adjustment beforehand. That puts me into the Good to Go catagory. Characters still in Rogues gallery.


----------



## Shayuri (Apr 23, 2008)

Hee...checked back to make sure. You never did say if any/all of these MIC item choices were approved, unless it was tucked into a big post I somehow missed. 

Here's the list again.

Artificer's Monocle, 1500gp, face slot - Can use Artificer Knowledge or Detect Magic to determine magic item properties.
Cannith Goggles, 13k, face slot - In Magic of Eberron. Uses infusion slots to gain visual enhancements.
Corsair Eyepatch, 3000gp, face slot - 3/day gain See Invisible for 1 rnd, or Blind Fight for 1 min.
Gloves of Lightning, 2000gp, hand slot - Ranged touch doing 1d8+5 lightning damage, 3/day.
Dimension Stride Boots, 2000gp, feet slot - +2 Jump, 5 charges/day letting you teleport up to 60' (more charges used = farther jump).


----------



## renau1g (Apr 23, 2008)

Are you still looking for a White Mage?


----------



## greenstar (Apr 23, 2008)

Does anyone have advice about Ara?


----------



## Jemal (Apr 23, 2008)

renau1g - Yes, we've lost 2 so far  
Shayuri - yeah, they're acceptable.

Fangor - hmm, you're still not getting it: The weapon and armour I'm giving you take up your "Weapon" slot and your "Armor" slot.  

You're restraining yourself too much to following the exact slots of a human and trying to put them onto a non-human.  You've still got bracers, amulet, vest, gloves (Maybe fingerless?), cape (Maybe some sort of wing caps?), hat/skullcap/circlet, goggles/glasses..

or you could start adding magic item abilities onto allready existing items, as per the DMG.
Also, what's your character's fighting style going to be like?  How do you contribute during combat(Healing, support, attack??), and what general theme do you want your weapon/armour to follow?

Greenstar - What do you need specifically, I thought your character was mostly done, just waiting for the weapon/armour item from me?

Reveille - Any news?


----------



## greenstar (Apr 23, 2008)

OK then.


----------



## renau1g (Apr 24, 2008)

Ok so really quick idea I'll throw out there for the White Mage, a cleric/abjurer -> going to Mystic Theurge? He can utilize the healing of a cleric with the party defence spells of the abjuration subschool. Any thoughts? I've never played one before and thought starting at 10th level I'd have 4th level spells of both Wizard & Cleric, plus the robe-wearing would fit better in the FF world than the white mage in plate mail.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Apr 24, 2008)

Jemal said:
			
		

> Reveille - Any news?



Yeah. I think I've dipped my hands into one too many games. I'm sorry, but I'm going to have to withdraw.


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Apr 24, 2008)

Jemal said:
			
		

> Fangor - hmm, you're still not getting it: The weapon and armour I'm giving you take up your "Weapon" slot and your "Armor" slot.
> 
> You're restraining yourself too much to following the exact slots of a human and trying to put them onto a non-human.  You've still got bracers, amulet, vest, gloves (Maybe fingerless?), cape (Maybe some sort of wing caps?), hat/skullcap/circlet, goggles/glasses..
> 
> ...




Ok, on that note, are you allowing this guy to wield a weapon and armor?  I think that was my main worry, as he has natural attacks, and would only probably be able to wield a dagger as a weapon.  I'll leave that up to you then, for the weapon and armor, and I will spend the rest of the funds on the amulet, vest, gloves, cape, etc..

That does clear up a lot of my worries.  As for the fighting style, I gave him flyby attack, hover, and the ability to fight and fly, which he will try to stick to.  Perhaps a lance of sorts, or a longspear for his size would be best used, for use of reach and effective use of his feats.  He'll be more of the hide and dart in to attack type, and try to get away before being retaliated on.  Hit and fly tactics, use of his aura as needed, and keeping the others warned of all danger around (blindsense, darkvision and telepathy go a long way!).


----------



## Belle (Apr 24, 2008)

I can't make up my mind!

Rather, My housing problem seems to have been solved much more easily than expected.  Parents took me in until the end of the month when I'll.... well, without boring you my internet problem is fixed.

I've posted in the In Charachter thread. If I'm out I can take it down, but in the meantime I'll finalize a propper background and spell list.


----------



## Arkhandus (Apr 24, 2008)

That's good to hear, Belle.

Fangor: Dragon Shamans are proficient in simple weapons, and IIRC both spears and longspears are simple weapons in 3.5, among other things.  I dunno if pseudodragons have humanlike dexterity with their "hands", but who knows?  It's possible.  It'd be kinda funny if the pseudodragon was a 'dragoon' of sorts, but of the kind that doesn't actually land after jumping, just buzzing around all over.


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Apr 24, 2008)

Yeah, I reworked the character creation, thought of taking the first level of Pseudodragon anyways, as he's in need of those skills.  Spot mainly, so that he can use his flying ability to the max, as a scout of sorts.

I lose one level of Dragon Shaman, but that doesn't affect me much.  He's going to be a flying guy mainly, as I removed Hover and took Improved Flight to get him up to perfect flying, which rocks!  Also, with the items I took, his flyby attacks should be interesting, as well as any chases that might occur in flight.  They will have surprises in store for them!  I figure he will use his flying with breath weapons, then use his bag of boulders to pelt the foes from above, while his breath attack replenishes.  Then, its attack again.  I have a few other options for fighting, but we'll see how that works out.  

Updated Character Sheet, still needs a few tweaks [sblock=Sly]

Sly - Pseudodragon 1 / Dragon Shaman 7
Mascot

Strength: 6 (-2) (-4 Racial)
Dexterity: 22 (+6) (Prime, +4 Racial)
Constitution: 18 (+4) (Starting +6, +2 Racial)
Intelligence: 12 (+1) (Starting +2)
Wisdom: 12 (+1) (+2 Racial)
Charisma: 18 (+4) (Starting +6, +2 Stat Increase)

Size/Type:  	Tiny Dragon
Hit Dice: 	1d12+7d10+32 ( hp)
Initiative: 	+6
Speed: 	15 ft. (3 squares), fly 60 ft. (perfect*)
Armor Class: 	23 (+2 size, +6 Dex, +5 Racial/Class), touch 18, flat-footed 17
Base Attack/Grapple: 	+6/-4
Attack: 	Sting +14/+9 melee (1d3-2 plus poison)
Full Attack: 	Sting +14/+9 melee (1d3-2 plus poison) and bite +9/+4 melee (1)
Space/Reach: 	2½ ft./0 ft. (5 ft. with tail)

Special Attacks: 	
Poison - Injury, Fortitude DC 20, initial damage sleep for 1 minute, secondary damage sleep for 1d3 hours. The save DC is Constitution-based and includes a +2 racial bonus.

Special Qualities: 	
Blindsense 60 ft
Darkvision 60 ft
Immunity to sleep and paralysis
Low-light vision
Spell resistance 19
Telepathy 60 ft

Class Abilities:
Draconic Aura +2 (5 Auras: Acid Energy Shield, Power, Acid Resistance 10, Senses, Vigor Fast Healing 2)
Totem Dragon – Black Dragon
Skill Focus – Swim
Draconic Adaptation – Water Breathing
Breath Weapon – Line of Acid (30’ line, *4d6dmg, 1d4 rounds, DC17: 10+1/2DrSh level+Con Mod)
Draconic Resolve – Immune to sleep and Paralysis and Frightful Presence of Dragons
Touch of Vitality – (Heal wounds with Standard Action of 42hp: 2xDrSh Lvl xCha Mod per day)
Natural Armor Increase +1

Saves: 	
Fort +11 (5 base, 4 ability, +2 Vest)
Ref +10 (2 base, 6 ability, +2 Vest)
Will +8 (5 base, 1 ability, +2 Vest)

Skills: 28* +21` - Max13/6.5	
`Climb -2 (-2 Ability)
`Craft +1 (+1 Ability)
`*Hide +24/28 (6 PsRanks, +6 Ability, +4 Racial/+8 in Forests/Overgrown Areas, +8 Size)
`Intimidate +3 (+3 Ability)
`Knowledge +1 (+1 Ability)
*Listen +7 (6 PsRanks, +1 Ability)
`Move Silently +19 (13 DrRanks, +6 Ability)
`*Search +7 (6 PsRanks, +1 Ability)
*Sense Motive +1 (+1 Ability)
*Spot +9 (6 PsRanks, +1 Ability, +2 Item)
*Survival +5 (4 PsRanks, +1 Ability)
`Swim +9 (8 DrRanks-2 Ability, +3 Feat)

Feats: 	
Weapon Finesse
Flyby Attack
Improved Flight

Weight: Carried 11.5 – Light Load
Light Load: Up to 15
Medium Load: Up to 30
Heavy Load: Up to 45

Items:
4300gp left

Magical Slots:
Head – *Scout’s Headband (+2 Spot, 3charges/day vision bonuses) 3400gp 
Face – *Third Eye Dampening (Variable numbers of next power/spell to min, 1/day) 2500gp 
Neck – *Wyrmfang Amulet (Overcome DR/Magic) 1350gp 1lb
Shoulders – *Vanisher Cloak (3Charges/day, Invisibility) 2500gp 1lb
Torso – *Vest of Resistance +2 (+2 to all saves) 4000gp 1lb
Body – 
Wrists/Arms – *Greatreach Bracers (3/day +10’ reach, 1rnd) 2000gp 5lbs
Hands – *Gauntlets of Extended Range (Double Range Increment) 2000gp 1/2lb
Finger – 
Finger – *Ring of Forcewall (3charges/day, 10’ wall of force up to 30’ away) 5100gp
Waist – *Dragon Spirit Cincture (Breath weapon increases 1die) 2000gp
Feet – *Anklet of Translocation (2/day Teleport 10’) 1400gp

Misc Items:

*Bag of Flames (3charges/day, various fire effects) 3500gp
*Bag of Boulders (3charges/day, pebbles to throw) 1400gp 1lb
*Everfull Mug 200gp
*Everlasting Rations 350gp 2lbs

[/sblock]

So, as you can see, he's got some flavor for now.  I have 4300gp left, thinking of getting +2 to some stat, or more items to use, such as another bag of boulders.  I worry about the weight, as those bracers come in at 5lbs, although with DM leniency, perhaps those weights on some items/magical items could be lowered for his tiny size?  Your call, but with a weapon and armor, it will be interesting.  He can't fly with anything higher than a light load without trouble.

This is the Monster1/Dragon Shaman7 option, to get more Spot ranks and better view from above.  I still have the Full Dragon Shaman8 option saved on another sheet, in case Jemal doesn't like this option.  Would you like a little more background as well?  I have something in mind, but would like to clear these options on the character first.

Thanks!


----------



## Jemal (Apr 24, 2008)

Reveille - Sorry to hear.  GL with your other stuff.

Belle/Renau1g : 
hmmm... So good news is we have a white mage... Bad news is we have two.  Fixing time: 

OK, so I don't wanna tell Renau1g to leave, but Belle was here first, and has a good white mage ready to go.. OK, idea!! 
Renau1g - If you want to take Reveille's place since he's had to drop out, you can play your 'red mage' styled concept.  TADA, everythings fixed. 


ER.. now onto the big problem..

Fangor - oh my god, I don't know how I missed that... PseudoDRAGON.. flight... *$%#!  I don't know how to say this, but I'd completely glazed over on the fact that you could fly... I wasn't allowing flying in this campaign for the exact reason you've described as your fighting and scouting style... I don't know how I missed it before, but I was intending for the party to have no means of easily accessing the *vertical axis* until they gained the airship.

oy....  OK, anybody have any ideas?  I'd specifically stated earlier in the thread on a few occasions that I didn't want ANY flying characters, but I guess it is a lot to read through, and hence easy to miss.  HELP?!?!?  I'm completely at a loss for how to fix this without negating his whole character concept.


----------



## Shayuri (Apr 24, 2008)

Well...flight might still work on a tactical level.

Maybe teeny little dragons that fly like hummingbirds lack endurance? Like, he can fly for minutes equal to his Con bonus, but then has to rest for a bit or become Fatigued...then exhausted, etc.

So he spends a lot of time perched on shoulders, and only flies when he must?

Granted...that's a bit artificial.


----------



## renau1g (Apr 24, 2008)

Ok, so level 10, 36,000 gp, don't purchase primary weapon (Probably staff in my case), All stats start at 10, except your 'Prime' Stat, which starts at 18. You get 14 points to spend on a point for point basis, and can't spend more than half on any 1 stat.

Other question is relating to clerical domains, should I pick two domains and try to relate them to an esper? or more based on my characters goals/alignment?

Anything else I'm missing (as you've said a lot of posts, easy to miss something)


----------



## greenstar (Apr 24, 2008)

@Jemal So what kind of armor and weapons does my character have? I already said I wanted them to have special abilities/magic. Is that OK?


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Apr 24, 2008)

Jemal said:
			
		

> ER.. now onto the big problem..
> 
> Fangor - oh my god, I don't know how I missed that... PseudoDRAGON.. flight... *$%#!  I don't know how to say this, but I'd completely glazed over on the fact that you could fly... I wasn't allowing flying in this campaign for the exact reason you've described as your fighting and scouting style... I don't know how I missed it before, but I was intending for the party to have no means of easily accessing the *vertical axis* until they gained the airship.
> 
> oy....  OK, anybody have any ideas?  I'd specifically stated earlier in the thread on a few occasions that I didn't want ANY flying characters, but I guess it is a lot to read through, and hence easy to miss.  HELP?!?!?  I'm completely at a loss for how to fix this without negating his whole character concept.




Ok, I don't mind the work, as I think I might have an alternative.  Here he is:

[sblock=Deinonychus (Dinosaur) General Info]
PROS - Speed 60', +5 Nat Armor, Full Attack of Talon/2Claws/Bite, Pounce, Low Light Vision, Scent, +8STR(Prime), +4DEX, +8CON, +2WIS, +8 to Hide/Jump/Listen/Spot/Survival, Charisma starts at 10 to better aid in Dragon Shaman ability (HEAL)

CONS - -8INT, No Speech, weighs around 600lbs[/sblock]

The ECL of this guy would be lower than the Pseudodragon.  Pseudodragon was ECL5, This guy is ECL4.  I kept him at no monster levels/racial HD, and went with straight Dragon Shaman 8 levels.  Also, the INT is listed as -2 to start, due to racial modifier.  I don't mind, as I spent a lot of those points to get him up to 10.  Stats are high, but he has no speech, but the intelligence to understand common now, with INT of 10.  Hell, he might be able to understand a lot more, after seeing that intelligent creatures have INT3 to understand commands.  Maybe he can draw symbols in the dirt now, lol.


[sblock=Sly Character Sheet]

Sly – Deinonychus (Dragon) / Dragon Shaman 8
Strength: 	26 (+8) (Prime, +8 Racial)
Dexterity: 	16 (+3) (+1 Start, +4 Racial, +1 Stat Increase)
Constitution: 	18 (+4) (+8 Racial)
Intelligence: 	 10 (+0) (+7 Start, -8 Racial, +1 Stat Increase)
Wisdom:	12 (+1) (+2 Racial)
Charisma: 	18 (+4) (+6 Start, +2 Item)

Size/Type:  	Medium Animal
Hit Dice: 	8d10+32 ( hp)
Initiative: 	+3
Speed: 		60 ft. (12 squares)
Armor Class: 	19 (+3 Dex, +6 Racial/Class), touch 12, flat-footed 16
Base Attack: 	+6/+1
Grapple:	+14
Attack: 	Talons +14 melee (1d8+8)
Full Attack: 	Talons +14/+9 melee (1d8+8) and 2 foreclaws +9 melee (1d3+4) and bite +9 melee (2d4+4)
Space/Reach: 	5 ft./5 ft.

Special Attacks: 	
Pounce (Ex): If a deinonychus charges, it can make a full attack.

Special Qualities: 	
+8 racial bonus on Hide, Jump, Listen, Spot, and Survival checks.
Low-light vision
Scent
Natural Armor +5

Class Abilities:
Draconic Aura +2 (5 Auras: Acid Energy Shield, Power, Acid Resistance 10, Senses, Vigor Fast Healing 2)
Totem Dragon: Black Dragon
Skill Focus: Move Silently, Hide
Draconic Adaptation: Water Breathing
Breath Weapon: Line of Acid (30’ line, *5d6dmg, 1d4 rounds, DC18: 10+1/2DrSh level+Con Mod)
Draconic Resolve: Immune to sleep and Paralysis and Frightful Presence of Dragons
Touch of Vitality: (Heal wounds with Standard Action of 64hp: 2xDrSh Lvl xCha Mod per day)
Natural Armor Increase +1

Saves: 	
Fort +12 (6 base, +4 ability, +2 Vest)
Ref +7 (2 base, +3 ability, +2 Vest)
Will +9 (6 base, +1 ability, +2 Vest)

Skills:	16 Points (4 at 1st, 1/lvl for 2nd, 3rd, then 2/lvl for 4th, 5th, 6th, 7th, 8th)	 Max13/6.5	(*=Cross Class)

Climb +8 		(+8 Ability)
Craft +0 		(+0 Ability)
Hide +18 		(4 Ranks, +8 Racial, +3 Ability, +3 Class)
Intimidate +4 		(+4 Ability)
*Jump +28 		(+8 Racial, +12 Speed, +8 Ability)
Knowledge +0 	(+0 Ability)
*Listen +8 		(+8 Racial)
Move Silently +18 	(12 Ranks, +3 Ability, +3 Class)
Search +0 		(+0 Ability)
*Spot +11 		(+8 Racial, +1 Ability, +2 Item)
*Survival +9 		(+8 Racial, +1 Ability)
Swim +8 		(+8 Ability)

Feats: 	
3 Feats Not chosen yet…  
Can go Expeditious Dodge/Mobility/Spring attack route, or this one:

Powerful Charge (+1d8dmg for Charge)
Fleet of Foot (Charge with 90 degree turn with light armor/light load)
Expeditious Dodge (+2 Dodge Bonus to AC if move at least 40’ per round)

Weight Carried:	Light Load
Light Load: 		Up to 306
Medium Load: 	Up to 613
Heavy Load: 		Up to 920

Items: (3150gp left)
Head: Crown of Flames, +2Cha, 1/day, red flaming Fire Shield, 5rnds, Im/Men, 8500gp
Face: Third Eye Dampening (Next power/spell to min die rolls, 1/day) Im/Men 2500gp 
Neck: Wyrmfang Amulet (Overcome DR/Magic) 1350gp 1lb
Shoulders: Vanisher Cloak (3Charges/day, Invisibility) St/Men 2500gp 1lb
Torso: Vest of Resistance +2 (+2 to all saves) 4000gp 1lb
Body: ---------
Wrists/Arms: Caduceus Bracers, Healing Points exchanged for Ability Points, 5for1, 2000gp 1lb
Hands: Gloves of Fortune Striking, Reroll 1 attack/day, Imm/Men, 2000gp
Finger: Stormfire Ring, Faerie Fire, 5rnds, 1d6 elec dmg, 5/day, St/Men, 4000gp
Finger: Ring of Counterspells, Counter Spell stored in ring (Ray of Enfeeblement), 4000gp
Waist: Dragon Spirit Cincture (Breath weapon increases 1die) 2000gp
Feet: --------- 
[/sblock]

So, I still get the mascot feel, got a nice lizard type fighter, with either jumping/pouncing charges, or spring attacking combat tactician.  He's got the ability to heal others when needed, and he's more of a Final Fantasy fighter/animal warrior, as he can keep up with the others.  He doesn't speak, and I don't know of a way to fix that.  Perhaps that could be his own little special power, speech?  I don't want to give him boots/sandals, as he needs his talons to fight.  I figure he can wear fingerless gloves as stated, and rings as well.  Items look to be pretty much done, got a little money left, will spend when I can find some cool stuff.  

I don't think this guy is going to be doing any ranged attacks, as I don't think he should be able to throw items very well with his arms.  He might be able to hold spears and such, merely hefting them in place to charge with them are stab.  Other melee weapons such as swords, or anything that requires dexterious arms would not be needed, as I don't see him as that type of fighter.

So, what do you think?


----------



## Jemal (Apr 24, 2008)

I like it, thanks so much for being so understanding.. I was dreading coming back to enworld and seeing this big (well-deserved) rant about all the changes I make people do to their characters *L*

Speaking of changes...
You've got more stat points.  I'd stated somewhere earlier that the mascot character doesn't take whatever racial int penalty their animal/beast would normally get, b/c FF creatures that join the party tend to be more intelligent versions of their races, so you'd have a base int of... lets say 8.  And the ability to speak/understand common (Maybe draconic if you up the int to 12, which is the highest i'll allow it for now).

As for combat, if you'd like to go with the leaping/pouncing dino style, I'd suggest power attack/leap attack, and "jump-by attack".  It's basically spring attack, but only works when you leap attack. (I Just made it up for ya.  )

Greenstar - If weapon/armour's all you're waiting on, then pls post the finished character to the rogues gallery.  I'm giving them out when the characters are complete.

Renau1g - Don't worry about where your domains come from, there's no real 'gods' in this world.  There are all the different 'avatars' (I'll have to dig back through the thread for all the campaign info I've posted), basically every thing has an 'avatar'.. trees, animals, rocks, etc, and some of these avatars are really powerful - they're the classic FF type summons, the avatars of the primal/really powerful things, such as "FIRE", "Earth", "Light/Dark", etc.  if you want to choose something to worship, you can pick an avatar, or you can go with the goals/alignment based.


----------



## renau1g (Apr 24, 2008)

Ok, I'll work up the concept hopefully tonight, or tomorrow. Domains are: Time & Celerity.


----------



## greenstar (Apr 24, 2008)

Added character to RG.


----------



## Arkhandus (Apr 24, 2008)

Er, minor question.  Should I remove Levitate from Mikken's list of spells known?  I can't remember if we determined earlier that it would be OK given its limitations, or if I just didn't think of it at the time, even though I avoided giving Mikken the Fly spell.


----------



## Jemal (Apr 24, 2008)

I'm pretty sure I was ok with levitate for non-combat purposes, as it ONLY goes up/down..


----------



## renau1g (Apr 24, 2008)

Just want to confirm (sorry for the many questions) level 10?


----------



## Shayuri (Apr 24, 2008)

Mew...finally finished inventory...got a few more items from the Magic Item Compendium I seek approval on. 

Survival Pouch, 5lbs, 3300
Wyrmfang Amulet, 1350 (for Billy)
Rod of Frost, 1lb, 1400


----------



## Jemal (Apr 25, 2008)

Renau1g - Yep. lvl 10.  

Shayuri - Hmm, no to the survival pouch, for the same reason I've been telling people not to buy mundane items, and that I've told people not to take rings of sustenance.  You 'll be supplied by whatever group you're with/fortress you're in/whatever.  If I want food to become an issue, it'll be for story purposes and not negated by an item or spell.
BASICALLY, If I want you guys to have access to a non-magical item, or think it would be appropriate/make sense, then you have it.
The other two're ok.

Fangor - OK, I've looked over your character, and I don't recall you asking for any of the following items: 

Crown of Flames, +2Cha, 1/day, red flaming Fire Shield, 5rnds, Im/Men, 8500gp
Third Eye Dampening (Next power/spell to min die rolls, 1/day) Im/Men 2500gp 
Vanisher Cloak (3Charges/day, Invisibility) St/Men 2500gp 1lb
Wrists/Arms: Caduceus Bracers, Healing Points exchanged for Ability Points, 5for1, 2000gp 1lb
Gloves of Fortune Striking, Reroll 1 attack/day, Imm/Men, 2000gp
Stormfire Ring, Faerie Fire, 5rnds, 1d6 elec dmg, 5/day, St/Men, 4000gp

What books are they from, and which pages so I can look them up?  (Also, what does Im/Men and St/Men stand for?)


----------



## Shayuri (Apr 25, 2008)

They're abbreviations for actions, I think.

Im/mediate determines when it can be done. Immediate actions can "interrupt" enemy actions, for example. The other means St/andard.

No Survival Pouch, eh? Okay...lemme see...

How about a Rod of Viscid Globs and a Tome of Worldly Memory?

Both from MIC.


----------



## renau1g (Apr 25, 2008)

Two feat requests:
1. Shielded Casting
Type: General
Source: Races of Stone 

You are skilled at covering yourself with your shield when casting spells in combat.

Prerequisite: Concentration 5 ranks, Combat Casting, Shield Proficiency.
Benefit: As long as you have a light shield, heavy shield, or tower shield ready, you do not provoke attacks of opportunity for casting spells in combat.

Fits in the Red Mage theme of being able to fight well 

2.Extra Domain Spell
Type: General
Source: Miniatures Handbook 

You have chosen to be more specialized in a particular domain.

Prerequisite: Wis 15, access to one domain spell.
Benefit: Choose one domain spell that you can cast. You may cast this spell one extra time each day Once this spell is chosen, it may not be changed.
Special: You may take this feat multiple times. Each time you choose this feat, you select a different domain spell to which it applies.

Let me know your thoughts Jemal


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Apr 25, 2008)

Jemal said:
			
		

> Fangor - OK, I've looked over your character, and I don't recall you asking for any of the following items:
> 
> Crown of Flames, +2Cha, 1/day, red flaming Fire Shield, 5rnds, Im/Men, 8500gp
> Third Eye Dampening (Next power/spell to min die rolls, 1/day) Im/Men 2500gp
> ...




Oh, sorry man, I thought I was able to purchase items with that 36000gp as is.  Didn't mean to blindside you there.

Also, those were the items from the Magic Item Compendium, and those were all chosen with the thought/understanding that I was not able to speak, hence I had to peruse all entries for all available slots to find those that were not requiring a Command, as he would not have been able to do so.  

Yet, now with him speaking, I might have to redo all items to reflect that he can use those that can have a Command as it's required action.  As stated, IM is Immediate Action. ST is Standard, Men is Mental action.  All other entries don't require commands/actions, as they are constant effects.

So, with him now speaking, can I go through the list again and see if there is anything I would like to consider changing/requesting?  It shouldn't take me long, as I have gone through the entries so many times, I know what to look at and what to ignore.


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Apr 25, 2008)

I will reply with a list of items for your consideration.  Should be tonight, hopefully.


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Apr 25, 2008)

*WISH LIST for Sly*

Wish List mainly from Magic Item Compendium (MIC)[sblock=ARMS]Pg 84 Caduceous Bracers – Healing Action (Standard)
By sacrificing 5 points of  healing, you can remove 1 point of ability damage or remove the dazed, fatigued, or sickened condition from one creature. 

Since I can heal 80 points per day, I can trade off 5 healing point to remove 1 ability damage, and so on.  Useful for the group, as he would be able to help out with the healing and ability damages.  Backup healer, when things go wrong.[/sblock][sblock=WAIST]Pg 95 Dragon Spirit Cincture – Continuous Effect
Breath weapon damage is increased by one die. If you are also holding a magic weapon that deals the same type of damage as your breath weapon, your breath weapon save DC increases by 1.[/sblock][sblock=THROAT]Pg 148 Wyrmfang Amulet – Continuous Effect
All attacks you make with natural weapons or unarmed strikes while wearing this amulet overcome damage reduction as through they were magic weapons.[/sblock][sblock=HEAD]Pg 132 Scout’s Headband – Continuous Effect / Standard-Command
+2 to Spot, 3Charges/day
1 – Darkvision 60’ 1 hour
2 – See Invisibility 10 minutes
3 – True Seeing 1 minute[/sblock][sblock=FACE (CHOICES)]Pg 141 Third Eye Dampening – Immediate/Mental
1/day reduce numeric effect of next power/spell affecting you to min

Pg 143 Third Eye Surge – Swift Command
3 charges/day, bonuses on Str- and Dex-based checks and weapon damage[/sblock][sblock=SHOULDERS (CHOICES)]Pg 145 Vanisher Cloak – Standard/Mental
3charges/day, you and/or allies become invisible

Pg 88 Cloak of Stone – Standard/Command
+5 Hide/Move Silently, 1/day Meld Into Stone spell[/sblock][sblock=TORSO]Pg 147 Vest of Resistance +2
+2 to saving throws[/sblock][sblock=FEET]Pg 71 Anklet of Translocation – Swift/Command
Teleport 10 feet no error twice per day[/sblock][sblock=HANDS]Pg 121 Rending Gauntlets – Swift Command
3/day, Masterwork Spiked Gauntlets, If you deal dmg with two different weapons or natural attacks, deal extra 2d6 dmg with second attack.[/sblock][sblock=RING]Ring of Counterspells
Used to hold charge of Ray of Enfeeblement, his hated enemy…[/sblock][sblock=RING]Pg 206 Stormfire Ring – Standard/Mental
Faerie Fire effect for 5 rounds, 1d6 electric damage per round, 5/day[/sblock]


----------



## Jemal (Apr 25, 2008)

Renau1g - Shield casting's allright, but dont' forget you'd still suffer arcane spell failure with your arcane spells.
Extra domain spell entirely depends on how many times you're taking it, and which spell you're planning on using it for.

Shayuri - both are ok.

Fangor - *low whistle* nice list.. OK, lets see..

Vest of resistance is just a slot change, so that's ok.  Ring of counterspells is ok, right out of DMG, but you'd also have to pay the extra 100 GP to have hired a mage to cast the ray of enfeeblement into it.
I okayed the cincture for you before, so it's still ok.  Wyrmfang amulet I told someone else was ok, so same goes for you.
The bracers of caduceus are ok, but I wouldn't suggest them, as you get an upgraded version of the same ability at dragon shaman lvl 11..

I'm gonna say no to the third eyes.  Also to the vanishers cloak(I don't like cheap costing invisibility)

Hmm... The rest are all ok when I look at them seperately, though I hesitate when allowing a character to take a large number of "X/day" abilities/items.  I'll just warn you that there WILL be numerous encounters a day during encounter days, so don't blow your load on the first 2 fights.  
(This applies to you spellcasters out there too, btw)


----------



## Shayuri (Apr 25, 2008)

Sweet, thanks.

How much of the game world is defined? Can I basically just make the background up?

I see this character as having been originally part of some semi nomadic people whose territory included an area that had once been an advanced culture, now fallen to ruin. Rather than techmage being trained and educated at some kind of university, her strange brand of magically powered devices comes from hybridizing the sort of shamanistic magic practiced by her people, and studying the mouldering wrecks, ruins and writings of this long dead culture (and of course, the nomads probably are what's left of the people of that culture, regressed in magic and tech and their history lost).

Seem workable?


----------



## renau1g (Apr 25, 2008)

Jemal said:
			
		

> Renau1g - Shield casting's allright, but dont' forget you'd still suffer arcane spell failure with your arcane spells.
> Extra domain spell entirely depends on how many times you're taking it, and which spell you're planning on using it for.




Cool Thanks. For Extra Domain Spell, I was thinking Fire Shield, my 4th level Sun domain spell.


----------



## renau1g (Apr 25, 2008)

Ok here's my first crack at the Red Wizard, Toral. For primary weapon, I'm thinking a cleric weapon (I know in FF1 they used swords, but not sure if that's really balanced here). 


```
[B]Name:[/B] Toral
[B]Class:[/B] Transmuter3/Cleric3/Mystic Theurge4 [b]Starting Level[/b]: 10
[B]Race:[/B] Human
[B]Size:[/B] Medium
[B]Gender:[/B] Male
[B]Alignment:[/B] NG

[B]Str:[/B] 10 +0 (00p.)	[B]Level:[/B] 10 [B]XP[/B]: 50000/55000
[B]Dex:[/B] 14 +3 (04p.)	[B]BAB:[/B] +5		[B]HP:[/B] 62 
[B]Con:[/B] 14 +2 (04p.)	[B]Grapple:[/B] +5	
[B]Int:[/B] 22 +6 (00p.)	[B]Speed:[/B] 30'	[B]Stat Increases:[/b]2 - Wis
[B]Wis:[/B] 22 +6 (06p.)	[B]Init:[/B] +6	[B]Spell Save:[/B]+6 
[B]Cha:[/B] 10 +0 (00p.)	[B]ACP:[/B] -0		[B]Spell Fail:[/B] 0%

[B]	Base	Armor	Shld	Dex	Size	Nat	Misc	Total[/B]
[B]Armor:[/B]	10	+0	+2	+2	+0	+0	+0	14
[B]Touch:[/B]	12	[B]Flatfooted:[/B] 12

[B]Spell Res:[/B] None
[B]Dmg Red:[/B] None

[B]	Total	Base	Mod	Misc[/B]
[B]Fort:[/B]	+10	+5	+2	+3(Greater Resistance)
[B]Ref:[/B]	+8	+3	+2	+3(Greater Resistance)
[B]Will:[/B]	+17	+10	+4	+3(Greater Resistance)
[B]Notes:[/B]

[B]Weapon			Attack	Damage	Critical	Range[/B]
XXXXXXXX		+X	XdX+X	XX-XX/xX	------
XXXXXXXX		+X	XdX+X	XX-XX/xX	XXX ft
XXXXXXXX		+X	XdX+X	XX-XX/xX	XXX ft
[B]Notes:[/B]

[B]Languages:[/B] Common, Draconic, Ignan, Sylvan, Moogle 

[B]Abilities:[/B] 

Enhance Attribute (Ex)

Transmuter Specialist - Give up Necromancy & Enchantment

Once per day, plus one additional time per five class levels, a transmuter using this variant can add a +2 enhancement bonus to any one of his ability scores. This bonus lasts for a number of minutes equal to the transmuter's class level. Using this ability is a swift action. 
A transmuter using this variant permanently gives up the ability to obtain a familiar. 
From SRD

Time Domain - Gains Improved Init. as a bonus feat
Sun Domain - Once per day, you can perform a greater turning against undead in place of a regular turning. The greater turning is like a normal turning except that the undead creatures that would be turned are destroyed instead. 

[B]Feats: [/B] 
Combat Casting  
Shielded Casting - As long as you have a light shield, heavy shield, or tower shield ready, you do not provoke attacks of opportunity for casting spells in combat. 
Fiery Burst (CM43) - As long as you have a fire spell of 2nd level or higher available to cast, you can spend a standard action to create a 5-foot-radius burst of fire at a range of 30 feet. This burst deals ld6 points of fire damage per level of the highestlevel fire spell you have available to cast. A successful Reflex save halves the damage. As a secondary benefit, you gain a +1 competence bonus to your caster level when casting fire spells.
Somatic Weaponry (CM47) - When wielding a weapon (or holding an item of comparable size) in one or both hands, you can use that item to trace the somatic component of a spell,rather than using your fingers. This allows you to cast spells with somatic components even while your hands are full or occupied, as long as at least one hand is holding an item ofproper size.
Extra Domain Spell (Fire Shield) 
Scribe Scroll [free to wizard] 


[B]Spells prepared - Wizard[/B] (Save DC 16 + spell level): 0 - 4, Detect Magic (x3), Prestigidation; 1st - 6+2, Magic Missile (x2), Grease(x2), Ray of Clumsiness (SpC 166)*(x2), Orb of Fire, Lesser**(x2) ; 2nd - 4+1, Scorch (SpC181)**(x2), Earthen Grasp (SpC76)*, Glitterdust(x2), Belker's Claws (SpC26); 3rd - 3+1, Fireball**, Gaseous Form*, Blink*, Greater Mage Armour; 4th - 2+1, Trollshape* (PHB2 127), Blast of Flame(SpC31)**(x2)
[B]Spellbook/Spells Known:[/B]
	0 - All, except Necormancy & Enchantment
	1st - Magic Missile, Grease, Ray of Clumsiness (SpC 166)*, Mage Armour, Orb of Fire, Lesser**, Expeditiuous Retreat*;
	2nd - Scorch (SpC181)**, Earthen Grasp (SpC76)*, Glitterdust, Belker's Claws (SpC26)
	3rd - Fireball**, Gaseous Form*, Greater Mage Armour, Dragonskin(SpC 73)*
	4th - Trollshape* (PHB2 127), Blast of Flame(SpC31)**

* = Transmutation SPell
** = Fire Spell (+1 Caster Level)


[B]Spells prepared - Cleric[/B] (Save DC 16 + spell level): 0 - 6,Detect Magic (x3), Mending, Light (x2) ; 1st - 6+2, Protection from Evil(x2), Sanctuary, Divine Favour, Entropic Shield, Vigor, Lesser(x2) True Strike (D); 2nd - 4+2, Bull's Strength(x2), Resist Energy, Shatter, Silence, Heat Metal (D); 3rd - 3+1, Dispel Magic, Magic Circle Against Evil, Prayer, Energy Vulnerability, Haste(D) ; 4th - 2+1, Resitance, Greater(Cast Beginning of Day), Shield of Faith (Mass) Fire Shield (D)(x2)
[B]Domains:[/B]Time, Sun


[B]Code:
                           Skill     Ability             Misc. 
Skill Name 	          Modifier   Modifier   Ranks    Modifier   

Concentration		  15 =  	+2 	+13   
Diplomacy 		  13 =  	+0	 +13    
Heal 			  10 =  	+4	 +6    
Knowledge (arcana) 	  17 =		+4	 +13  
Knowledge (geography) 	  6 = 		+4 	 +2  
Knowledge (history)	  6 = 		+4 	 +2  
Knowledge (nature)        6 = 		+4 	 +4   
Knowledge (planes)        6 = 		+4 	 +1  
Listen 			  7 =	 	+4	 +3  
Search 			  4 =		+4   
Sense Motive 		  4 =		+4   
Spellcraft 		 19 =		+4 	+13 	+2 [Knowledge, arcane]  
Spot 			  7 =  		+4	 +3  
Tumble 			  8 =  		+2	 +6 


[B]Notes:[/B]

[B]Equipment:			Cost		Weight[/B]
Headband of Intellect (+4)	16,000gp	1lb
Periapt of Wisdom(+4)		16,000gp	1lb
+1 Mithril Light Steel Shield	2,009gp		3lb
XXXXXXXX			XXgp		XXlb
XXXXXXXX			XXgp		XXlb
XXXXXXXX			XXgp		XXlb

[B]Total Weight:[/B]5lb	[B]Money:[/B] 1,991gp Xsp Xcp

[B]		Lgt	Med	Hvy	Lift	Push[/B]
[B]Max Weight:[/B]	33	66	100	200	500




[B]Age:[/B] 
[B]Height:[/B] 
[B]Weight:[/B] 
[B]Eyes:[/B] 
[B]Hair:[/B] 
[B]Skin:[/B]
```

*Appearance:*

*Personality:*

*Background:*

[Sblock=HP rolls]
Wizard
HP - Wizard (1d4=1, 1d4=4)
Reroll 1 HP - Wizard (1d4=1, 1d4=4)
Cleric
HP - Cleric (1d8=7, 1d8=3, 1d8=8)
Mystic Theurge
HP - Mystic (1d4=4, 1d4=3, 1d4=2, 1d4=1)
Reroll 1: HP - Mystic (1d4=3)

[/sblock]


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Apr 25, 2008)

Yeah, I was hesitant on the two you denied.  I didn't think they would get approved, but I don't mind at all.

That being said, I should have all slots filled, except for face.  I might look at something to take that place, but not sure though.  I would like to ask about ranged combat.  I don't see him as able to effectively throw things like weapons and such.  Manipulate things, yeah, but throwing effectively, I just can't see it.  His foreclaws aren't as small is the T-Rex's famous ones, as he has larger limbs than that, but not much.

Or am I simply reading too much into this?  I want to be able to play this guy right, hence the questions on what he can/can not do.


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Apr 25, 2008)

Ok, last item to ask for, as I will take your advice on the removal of the bracers.  Would I be able to take the Armbands of Might, from Complete Adventurer page 132, cost 4100gp, gain +2 to Strength Checks and Strength based skill checks, gain +2 damage to Power Attack if I take at least -2 penalty on attack roll.

That would leave me at 40gp left, which Sly would simply keep in reserve, just in case some bribing is needed.  So, what do you say?  As for weapon properties and such, I simply would like either a claw-like dagger, like his Talon, or a longspear, jagged/barbed for a crude look.  After all, he's a dinosaur.  Special properties on them, not picky at all.  

Armor request, I would like for this guy to stick with light armor only, if anything.  It would make better use of his hide and move silently skills to keep it light and no armor check penalty.  I am sure you can come up with something cool and flavorful for Sly to use.


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Apr 25, 2008)

Cleric weapon, you GOTTA go with a cool one.  Maybe a Heavy Mace of Spell Storing, to really make your mark.  Then, as it gets upgraded, better Stored spell abilities perhaps?  It would be neat, but then again, that's just me talkin'.


----------



## Jemal (Apr 25, 2008)

Shayuri - You just described the Eastern Desert. 

Renau1g - Fire shield as the extra spell is Acceptable.  As for your character, whatever weapon you wanna use is fine by me, long as you're proficient with it.  ALso, would you be seeing your overal weapon/defensive item scheme as something offensive, defensive, or 'special ability' based?

Fangor - I'm seeing your character as more of a melee character, so I don't think ranged attacks would make much sense.  
weapon: Are you going with the leap attack, or is your combat mode a more standard run in, hit the guy, run out?  
Armour: Would you like Light armour, or non-armour (like a magical shirt/bracers/whatever that just gives some minor defensive bonuses?)  The actual armour would make for more AC, but the non-armour defensive item would allow for more freedom of mobility.


ALL CASTERS - I'ld appreciate it if you could all include on your character shee a list of common/long term (Anything you'd be assumed to have on you at most/all times) buff spells.


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Apr 26, 2008)

Jemal said:
			
		

> Fangor - I'm seeing your character as more of a melee character, so I don't think ranged attacks would make much sense.
> weapon: Are you going with the leap attack, or is your combat mode a more standard run in, hit the guy, run out?




That depends.  He's got pounce, which allows a full attack on a charge.  With Leap Attack, and power attack, and Pounce, would he be able to charge, leap, attack with pounce/full attack.  With Jump By Attack, same, yet still move away?  I think it's overpowered, so I would think not.  He would simply remove the Jump-By attack, and go with something else for that feat.  I don't want him to be too one sided.



			
				Jemal said:
			
		

> Armour: Would you like Light armour, or non-armour (like a magical shirt/bracers/whatever that just gives some minor defensive bonuses?)  The actual armour would make for more AC, but the non-armour defensive item would allow for more freedom of mobility.




I would like at the most, Light Armor, for the exact reason you stated; freedom of movement.  He's not the type to rely on things like armor, as he's a warrior type.  He'll scrap when it comes down to it, and is proud of the scars he receives.  Armor is just not his shtick.  He will opt for a little defensive bonus though, such as a shirt with a few mods.  

By the way, what about those armbands of might?  Are those ok to take with my last few funds?


----------



## renau1g (Apr 26, 2008)

Jemal said:
			
		

> Renau1g - Fire shield as the extra spell is Acceptable.  As for your character, whatever weapon you wanna use is fine by me, long as you're proficient with it.  ALso, would you be seeing your overal weapon/defensive item scheme as something offensive, defensive, or 'special ability' based?
> 
> ALL CASTERS - I'ld appreciate it if you could all include on your character shee a list of common/long term (Anything you'd be assumed to have on you at most/all times) buff spells.




Thanks Jemal. I was thinking for armour at least I'll utilize my greater mage armour most of the time. However, I think the special ability based scheme would fit best with the red wizard.


----------



## Jemal (Apr 26, 2008)

Fangor : Charging itself (And the related leap attack) is a full round action, and cannot be combined with any movement other than going straight towards the target.  It doesn't work with spring attack(Or any move-by&Attack variants)
And btw, which armbands were those?  Can't seem to find them in the thread.


----------



## Shayuri (Apr 26, 2008)

Yee!

Eastern Desert, eh? Yay! Sounds great.

Anything else you need?


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Apr 26, 2008)

Fangor the Fierce said:
			
		

> Ok, last item to ask for, as I will take your advice on the removal of the bracers.  Would I be able to take the Armbands of Might, from Complete Adventurer page 132, cost 4100gp, gain +2 to Strength Checks and Strength based skill checks, gain +2 damage to Power Attack if I take at least -2 penalty on attack roll.
> 
> That would leave me at 40gp left, which Sly would simply keep in reserve, just in case some bribing is needed.  So, what do you say?  As for weapon properties and such, I simply would like either a claw-like dagger, like his Talon, or a longspear, jagged/barbed for a crude look.  After all, he's a dinosaur.  Special properties on them, not picky at all.
> 
> Armor request, I would like for this guy to stick with light armor only, if anything.  It would make better use of his hide and move silently skills to keep it light and no armor check penalty.  I am sure you can come up with something cool and flavorful for Sly to use.




A few posts up, Armbands of Might.  They would come in handy,


----------



## Jemal (Apr 26, 2008)

Fangor - Sure.   And now I'm off to work.  Talk to you guys later.


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Apr 27, 2008)

Ok, removed Leap By Attack, the one you created for me, and am thinking of taking Multi-Attack.  It's a good feat for this guy, as it would allow the secondary attack to not take the -5 penalty, and go down to only -2 penalty for secondary attack, which would be the Foreclaws and Bite attack. Is that allowable?  It's a Monster Feat, out of the Monster Manual.  Simply stated: The creature’s secondary attacks with natural weapons take only a -2 penalty

Another option: Improved Natural Attack, to get those talons one higher die in damage.  Choose one of the creature’s natural attack forms. The damage for this natural weapon increases by one step, as if the creature’s size had increased by one category.  (goes from 1d8 to 2d6 damage.  

So, those are my two options, just wanted to clear it by you first.


----------



## Jemal (Apr 27, 2008)

due to the nature of the campaign, I'd like you to either use natural attacks, or a single weapon, not a combination of both.


----------



## renau1g (Apr 27, 2008)

Is there anything you need me to change/had questions on Jemal?


----------



## Shayuri (Apr 27, 2008)

Mew. Big huge update to character sheet in the RG. Added name, description, basic background as well as descriptions and little capsule backstories to most of her significant items.

Questions? Just ask!


----------



## Vertexx69 (Apr 28, 2008)

edit


----------



## Jemal (Apr 28, 2008)

vertexx - I'm actually pretty full at the moment, I can put you down as either an alt or someone to be written in later, but that might not be for some time.


----------



## Vertexx69 (Apr 28, 2008)

No prob, you said that the southerners wouldn't show up until part 2 or 3. I was figuring it would be a while, and with peoples proclivity for pulling vainishing acts in enworld games, I added the Ninja concept who could appear at the drop of a hat. to jump in or out as a fill in type if you wanted me to stat him out  I was bummed when you disappeared two weeks into that lvl 40 epic game you were running, where I had that half shadow dragon drider arcane archer.


----------



## Jemal (Apr 28, 2008)

k, couple things bout characters: 

Greenstar - Please indicate which school your spell focus applies to (ALso, I use the 3.0 version of +2 to save dcs, not sure if you noticed that earlier in the thread, it's buried under a lot of stuff)
also as asked before, could you please note by your stats which of them had which points, and where your level up points went.
Warmages do not need spell lists, they can cast any of the spells they know (Which is the entirety of the list in complete arcane) spontaneously.  
Your warmage Advanced Learning class ability gives you two wizard evocation spells added to your spells known list, one of first level, and one of any level first through third.
Please include your warmage edge somewhere on your sheet.


Fangor - Why do you have a 2 level adjustment on the dino? Theydon't have one listed and I don't recall ad-hocing one, did you find it listed somewhere or just not change it from when you switched race?  It works for me, I'm just curious.
Also, when linking rolls, [roll] does nothing, use {url=whatever}My Roll{/url}.  Alternatively, invisible castle has near the bottom of the page a link you can click on to just automatically copy the correct code, then paste it into your post.
I don't see any problems with your character, so what had you decided regarding natural attacks vs a weapon?  If you choose the natural attacks, then the 'weapon slot item' i give you will be something akin to an amulet of mighty fists, something that increases your natural attack capabilities.

Darimaus - it's been a while, and I can't recall (Nor do I have it written down as I do with the others) - What did you choose as offensive/defensive items?

Shayuri - Looks OK, but I've never actually DM'd for an artificer before, so if any unforseen problems come up during gameplay, we may need to do some tweaking.

Renau1g - I'm actually going to say no to Ray of Clumsiness, never really liked it, or the similar spells.


----------



## Shayuri (Apr 28, 2008)

I understand, Jemal. I've never played one either, so we're even.


----------



## Darimaus (Apr 28, 2008)

Could I have my offensive and defesnive items be magical tatooes?


----------



## renau1g (Apr 28, 2008)

I've removed Ray of Clumsiness (upon second look, it is pretty overpowered for a level 1 spell, 1d6+1/2levels Dex damage no save) & added Mount in it's place. 

Anything else please let me know


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Apr 28, 2008)

Jemal said:
			
		

> Fangor - Why do you have a 2 level adjustment on the dino? Theydon't have one listed and I don't recall ad-hocing one, did you find it listed somewhere or just not change it from when you switched race?  It works for me, I'm just curious.
> Also, when linking rolls, [roll] does nothing, use {url=whatever}My Roll{/url}.  Alternatively, invisible castle has near the bottom of the page a link you can click on to just automatically copy the correct code, then paste it into your post.
> I don't see any problems with your character, so what had you decided regarding natural attacks vs a weapon?  If you choose the natural attacks, then the 'weapon slot item' i give you will be something akin to an amulet of mighty fists, something that increases your natural attack capabilities.




It was due to the CR rating and HD for a him.  He is ECL4 and Pseudodragon was ECL5.  Hence, I stuck with similar math, but left it up to you to amend the probability of allowing more class levels, since I did not go with monster levels.

As for the link, no problem, I can switch it to the formal one that is listed on the website.

As for the character, he's sticking to his natural weapons.  They work for him.  Feat I am leaning towards, for my level 3 feat, is Improved Natural Weapons or Multiattack.  Both go well with this guy.

As for the magical item, weapon slot, it would be nice to have something akin to the smulet of mighty fists. NICE!


----------



## Shayuri (Apr 29, 2008)

*poke*

Deezy wants to know what her kewl lewt is. I keep telling her to be patient, but I just found alchemist's itch in my underwear drawer. Please help.


----------



## Shayuri (May 1, 2008)

Hmm!

How're we doing on this? Need more time?


----------



## Jemal (May 2, 2008)

Need Renau1g to add his character to the Rogues gallery, and I'm currently double checking everything, once all characters are finalized I'll give your weapons&Armour

NOTE: Once you have your offensive/defensive item, there will be NO MORE editing of characters, so be sure your character is how you want it before you say you're ready for your weapon.  With that in mind....

Darimaus - I think you're character's ready to be tatooed.

Shayuri - Looks good, want your final items? (Mechanized crossbow/Bracers)

Renau1g - I think you're good to go.. What type's of weapon/armour did you want? (I know you wanted special abilities, but what 'look' were you going for?  Robes/bracers/shield?  Staff/Mace/Wand/Rod?

greenstar - Seems good.  Just say the word and I'll tell you what your mace & robe do

Fangor - Good to go. Ready for weapon/armour? (Headdress/Light Armour)

Serow - Finally got around to looking through your psionic spells, here's what I think:
Expansion's allright, as are the 2nd and third augments, but not the first (Additional size increase).
I'll allow psionic Lion's charge but not the augment.
Hustle seems like a version of Lesser Celerity (PHB2) that doesn't leave you dazed.. I'll allow it given that drawback - once your turn ends, you're dazed until the end of your next turn.
Empathic feedback is a no

As to the rest of your character, I don't recall OKing Belt of Healing, but I am dealing with a few different campaigns - If you can find a post where I OK'd it, you can keep it.


Hmm, this is the problem I've always had with psionics - They're the same as spells, but with more versatility and upgrades, added to the fact that using power points instead of spell slots allready gives you a leg up as far as versatility's concerned.


----------



## Jemal (May 2, 2008)

Also, to the group in the allready going campaign - You guys gonna do any roleplaying or should I just throw a random monster at you to get you movin?


----------



## Shayuri (May 2, 2008)

Eeee...

Yes please!


----------



## Jemal (May 2, 2008)

[sblock=Shayuri]
First incarnation of your weapons: 
Mechanized Crossbow(offensive): +2 Repeating Heavy Crossbow (functions as a hand crossbow for reloading/firing ease), holds 10 quarrels to a clip.
Bracers (Defensive): +4 Bracers of armour
Went with just straight up armour for start, your bracer upgrades will start getting the interesting abilities later.
[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (May 2, 2008)

[sblock=Jemal]Hmm! Interesting! Let me make sure I have the crunch of it correctly:

Deezy's Crosscrank Mk I Steambow
Heavy Repeating Crossbow +2, 1d10+2dmg, 19-20/2x, 120' rng increment, 12lbs
Boltclip (10), 2lbs, 2gp (based on cost and wgt of a 5 bolt clip)

The Crosscrank Mk1 Steambow is a marvel of magically powered clockwork and hydraulics, automating the normal crank and pulley system of a heavy crossbow and incorporating a springloaded box clip that feeds bolts to the nock almost as fast as the trigger can be pulled. Reloading the bow is a free action, and the improved clip assembly can be ejected and reloaded with a fresh clip in just a move action. This allows iterative attacks and feats such as Rapid Shot to be used normally with this crossbow.

(The move action reloading is what I assume you mean by noting it's as easy to reload and fire as a hand crossbow. She wouldn't be able to fire a heavy crossbow 1 handed...it's heavy enough she'd need both just to hold and aim it.   If this is accurate, let me know and I'll add it to the sheet. If I missed something or got something wrong, I will make whatever changes are needed. Thanks!)[/sblock]


----------



## greenstar (May 2, 2008)

I want to know what my mace and robe do.


----------



## serow (May 2, 2008)

I think I'll have to pull out. I really don't want to revise him so much and the loss of the Empathic series of spells is very killing on the thematics of the Dark Knight class (that's the closest to how he heals in FFXI). It's nothing personal, I'd just want to keep the mechanics moving together with the fluff. 

Good luck for your game


----------



## greenstar (May 2, 2008)

I'm starting to think this game is never going to start.


----------



## Jemal (May 2, 2008)

greenstar - don't be discouraged, I like to take my time and make sure everythings working before i start the game, that way there's less chance of encountering problems and/or having the game end prematurely

[sblock=Ara's equipment]
Allright greenstar, here's Ara's first level of equipment: 
Mace(Offense): rod of lesser absorption (As rod of absorption, but 6 spell levels/day, reset at midnight) *also functions as +1 light mace*
Robe(Defense): SR 18, +1 to warmage edge.
Any problems?  You asked for special magical abilities, so I think this fits the bill for a black mage.  Your upgrades will probably be in the line of upping what they currently do and/or adding new abilities.
[/sblock]

Serow -  Sorry to hear that, I just find some of those spells too powerful for their stated level/cost.


----------



## renau1g (May 2, 2008)

Jemal said:
			
		

> Need Renau1g to add his character to the Rogues gallery, and I'm currently double checking everything, once all characters are finalized I'll give your weapons&Armour
> 
> Renau1g - I think you're good to go.. What type's of weapon/armour did you want? (I know you wanted special abilities, but what 'look' were you going for?  Robes/bracers/shield?  Staff/Mace/Wand/Rod?




Ok, I've added Toral to the RG. As for armour I think a Red Robe would be appropriate.   , as for weapon.... I'd think I's like a Heavy Mace, if possible.


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (May 2, 2008)

Sly is ready to go.  Took last Feat, everything is done on character sheet.  THANKS!


----------



## Shayuri (May 2, 2008)

Once I get confirmation on crossbow stats (see my post above), I'll add it to the sheet and I will be ready!

Oh, a question though...probably silly. 

I notice in the old threads that the original PC's got little spiffs in addition to their special inventory. Is that still being done, or no?

Thanks for all the help, Jemal!


----------



## greenstar (May 2, 2008)

The equipment sounds OK to me.


----------



## renau1g (May 10, 2008)

Bump?


----------



## Jemal (May 13, 2008)

UPdate pending, sorry for delay.


----------



## Jemal (May 14, 2008)

OK, NEW IC post for caravan group.  also, new Rogue's Gallery

Also, Is everybody in the second group good to go? (greenstar, Renau1g, Fangor, Shayuri, Darimaus)

OH, wait.. weapons/armour for joo guys.

Shayuri- Your take on the x-bow is correct.  And yes, I did give each of the 'starting party' an 'extra'.  Yours comes later, and is along your tech/magitek character line.  I think I've given everyone else theirs.  
If anybody thinks I've skipped their 'perk', please say so!

- Just to reiterate in case I haven't posted them yet, for the others:

[sblock=greenstar] 
Mace(Offense): rod of lesser absorption (As rod of absorption, but 6 spell levels/day, reset at midnight) *also functions as +1 light mace*
Robe(Defense): SR 18, +1 to warmage edge.
[/sblock]

[sblock=darimaus]
Still working on your tattooes, sry.   will get'em for ya soon.
[/sblock]

[sblock=renau1g]
Magic Rod(Offense): +1 Heavy Mace of Spell Storing (Also functions as a metamagic rod of lesser Empowerment 2/day)
Lesser Red Robe of the Magi(Defense): +1 'enhancement' bonus to AC, +1 'Enhancement' bonus to saves, +1 to effective caster level of spells from specialized school  *NOTE: The 'enhancement's to ac and resistance add on to any ac or save bonus granted by spells you cast while wearing the robe. (mage armour, sheild, greater resistance)
[/sblock]

[sblock=Fangor]
Head-dress (Offense): Enhances all natural attacks as follows : +1, Keen, Metaline (Once per round as a free action you can choose a special metal (adamantine, silver, cold-iron). for purposes of overcoming damage reduction/Hardness, your natural attacks are considered to be that material.
Light Armour (Defense): Mithril Chain shirt 'barding' +2
[/sblock]


ALSO, does anyone know if Belle is still around/still playing?  Posted once in the IC thread but hasn't been online for 3 weeks.


----------



## Shayuri (May 14, 2008)

Understood sir! In that case, I believe I'm ready!


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (May 14, 2008)

NICE!!!  I like!  Ok, ready when you are!


----------



## Shayuri (May 14, 2008)

Jemal, quick question. Are we using Action Points?

Artificers in Eberron have a thing where they can "cast" infusions that normally take a minute to cast (most of them) in a single round, if they use an action point.

Not sure if we even used those.


----------



## Jemal (May 14, 2008)

Hmm. I wasn't using action points, no, but I don't wanna take away something from the class..
How's this: You gain 'infusion points', one per artificer class level, and can spend them to speed up your infusions.  It's not quite as many points, but it's better'n nothin.


----------



## Shayuri (May 14, 2008)

Ar, no complaints here.

I'd be fine even without them, honestly. It'd just mean I need to plan ahead more.

Or maybe call it something like "Quick Infusion," and limited uses per day? 

Of course, 1 per class level means just 5 per day anyway right now, so that's workable.


----------



## renau1g (May 14, 2008)

I'm at my home computer, while my PC is at work (forgot my lappy tonight), but I think I'm ready to go. I'll post him up first thing in the morning, Very anxious and I love the items Jemal Thanks!


P.S. Shay, I was reading your PC and I love the desc. added to your magic items. Possibly one of the best made/ most unique PC's I've seen.


----------



## Darimaus (May 14, 2008)

Other than my toatooes I'm good to go.


----------



## Shayuri (May 14, 2008)

Yee! Thankee! For some reason my imagination just got swept up in this concept. I did more "work" on it than any non-epic character I've made in a long time...but it didn't feel like work at all. 

I'm really looking forward to gaming now.


----------



## Jemal (May 16, 2008)

Hmm.. Seems our white mage has dissapeared again, and Caros is a bit late posting IC.

I'm thinking of switching someone to the Caravan group.. Who thinks their character would fit in best with the current group?

Also, still need confirmation from Greenstar before i start the second group...


----------



## Shayuri (May 16, 2008)

Mew.

I wish I could say me...but honestly, I can't think of a credible link between my character and the main gang so far.


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (May 16, 2008)

If they don't have a mascot in that Caravan group, I might easily be able to come in and help them 'from the woods'.  Either one of the mascots, if we aren't in the caravan group, could be easily put into play.  That's just my opinion, as I don't really know how the others are built up as characters.


----------



## Darimaus (May 18, 2008)

I am itching to start, so I would love to be in the caravan group. Though how I'd fit would be pretty much how Fangor described it (Mascots for the win lol)


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (May 19, 2008)

Yeah, I think Darimaus should be able to get in there and help out.  He was, after all, the first mascot.


----------



## greenstar (May 19, 2008)

I confirm I want to be in the game.


----------



## Jemal (May 19, 2008)

lol @ greenstar - I actually meant confirm that your character's completed & Ready to start, but I guess that's a yes.

In that case, I'm going to insert Sly into the Caravan group (I prefer the idea of a raptor leaping out of the bushes to 'save them' rather than a little girl/blink dog)  And I'll start up the other (Fortress) group's IC thread ASAP.


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (May 20, 2008)

Cool!  Plus, with them losing a cleric, I can actually heal a limited amount of HP per day to various people, so I should be able to fit in nicely.


----------



## renau1g (May 26, 2008)

*Bump*


----------



## Shayuri (May 26, 2008)

Hmm! Still haven't seen the other thread. Anything I can do to help?


----------



## Jemal (May 26, 2008)

yes.. shoot me so I won't have to work tonight .  
One of the other cooks sprained his ankle last week, and I've had to pick up *all* his shifts meaning my next pay check's nearly double, but I'm paying the consequences.  there's still three more shifts before I get a day off, and I haven't really been feeling up to starting the new thread right now.
(My last post in this thread was actually just before I got called to pick up the shifts)
pls be patient with me folks.


----------



## renau1g (May 26, 2008)

Jemal said:
			
		

> I've had to pick up *all* his shifts meaning my next pay check's nearly double, but I'm paying the consequences.  there's still three more shifts before I get a day off, and I haven't really been feeling up to starting the new thread right now.




Well that's a double-edged sword, extra money is always great, but it sucks because you get burned out. Good luck with that and I'll be patiently waiting


----------



## ishalleatyourflesh (May 26, 2008)

I have solved my internet problem ... okay okay a quick patch it is but i have found a computer i can use to get on the net. with that kitten is ready and in the rogues gallery, well has been for some time and is getting kinda itchy. kitten wants to come out even if it is nothing more then a few cameos. as it is kitten is not really combat worthy yet but the reasons are known as to why.


----------



## Shayuri (May 26, 2008)

Hee, no worries, Jemal.

I'm patient. Just didn't know what was going on.


----------



## Caros (May 30, 2008)

Oi.  Hate having to do this for a campaign, but I'm out.

After my initial IC post, I dunno, just struggled with the charachter.  I have no idea where or what I was going for when I made the charachter nearly a year earlier.

Know this messes with everythin, and I'm sorry Jemal =(


----------



## Jemal (Jun 2, 2008)

hmm
urrrr..

OK, new plan, one party.

As it stands, Leita (Tailspinner), Mikken (Arkhandus), and two NPC's (White mage and Kyo) are in the forest with the snake.  I'm going to be continuing(starting..) the fight like that, and have Sly come across them, and help them defeat the snake.

Afte that, I think I've got it figured out how to phase Kyo out and get the groups together pretty quickly and then continue on with the story.


*sigh*, sorry everybody about the repeated setbacks.  If I could get one more "Still here" out of each of you while I'm running the Combat?

I THINK these are our players: 
*Tailspinner
*Arkhandus
*Fangor the Fierce
Shayuri
Renau1g
Darimaus
Greenstar
Ishalleatyourflesh

*= Currently participating in the forest combat (Being updated as soon as I post this)


----------



## greenstar (Jun 2, 2008)

Still here.


----------



## renau1g (Jun 2, 2008)

Still kicking around and looking forward to the red mage 

If there's anything I can do to help, let me know.


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 2, 2008)

Ditto that for me.


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Jun 2, 2008)

Here!!!


----------



## Darimaus (Jun 3, 2008)

I'm still here.


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Jun 3, 2008)

Just so I am not keeping the ingame thread on halt, is it the next round, and my initiative?  Let me know, as I am unsure as to if it's waiting on me to post, or if I come in next round.

Thanks!


----------



## Jemal (Jun 3, 2008)

Ah, sorry, I meant it's your turn NOW, as the new round has started *L*  You've heard the commotion, see the snake, and it's your turn.


----------



## Arkhandus (Jun 6, 2008)

Ack. 

Still here though, just haven't read or posted much recently because of other stuff and EN World running slowly for me.  And not many updates lately to the games I'm in.


----------



## ishalleatyourflesh (Jun 7, 2008)

here!
 i now have my own internet conection and my work sqedual is more or less stable so my posts will be regular for the forseeable future. 
on a different  note i hate to bring this up but what  is up with sly's attacks? monsters don't get more attacks with increased  attack bonus unless they are using weapons. unless jemal changed it but i can't seem to find it in the posts. i'm sorry to complain like this but i play a lot of monsters and that point kinda screws me over sometimes

P.S (reason for edit) umm... i don't have weapons yet... i was thinking tags for my collar(s) and may be a false tooth.


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Jun 7, 2008)

ishalleatyourflesh said:
			
		

> here!
> i now have my own internet conection and my work sqedual is more or less stable so my posts will be regular for the forseeable future.
> on a different  note i hate to bring this up but what  is up with sly's attacks? monsters don't get more attacks with increased  attack bonus unless they are using weapons. unless jemal changed it but i can't seem to find it in the posts. i'm sorry to complain like this but i play a lot of monsters and that point kinda screws me over sometimes
> 
> P.S (reason for edit) umm... i don't have weapons yet... i was thinking tags for my collar(s) and may be a false tooth.




It's from the monster's stat info in the MM guide.  
http://www.d20srd.org/srd/monsters/dinosaur.htm#deinonychus

That has Sly's racial info.  Those are natural attacks, and not dependent on his BAB.  I also gave him some class levels in Dragon Shaman.  Yes, apparently, he's got an extra attack in there that he shouldn't.  Talons, primary attacks, should be only one Talon attack, and no secondary attack with it.  Thanks for pointing that out, as I will need to edit the character sheet.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Jun 12, 2008)

I'll be away from the boards until Monday, June 23. Please auto-pilot Leita for me.


----------



## Jemal (Jun 16, 2008)

ER.. Fangor, we're waiting on you to fix your IC post (remember The anklets of teleporty-ness problem?) so I can post next round.  When this combat is over I can move into working the new party members in.


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Jun 16, 2008)

Jemal said:
			
		

> ER.. Fangor, we're waiting on you to fix your IC post (remember The anklets of teleporty-ness problem?) so I can post next round.  When this combat is over I can move into working the new party members in.




Editing right now, sorry!


----------



## Jemal (Jun 19, 2008)

Allright, the snake combat is over!  
congratulations, that was a tough encounter.

I'm now starting in on the party changes. (Writing Kyo/White mage out and Deezy, Toral, Ara, Lily, and Kitty in.)

BTW, Haven't heard from greenstar lately - you still around?  Your character's not in the Rogue's Gallery


----------



## ishalleatyourflesh (Jun 24, 2008)

meow, meow, meow, meow, meow, meow, meow, meow, meow, meow, meow, meow, meow, meow, meow, meow, meow, meow, meow, meow, meow, meow, meow, meow, meow, meow, meow, meow, meow, meow, meow, meow, meow, meow, meow, meow, meow, meow, meow, meow, meow, meow, meow, meow, meow, meow, meow, meow, meow, meow, meow, meow, meow, meow, meow, meow, meow, meow, meow, meow!


----------



## Jemal (Jun 24, 2008)

ER.. right... Weirdo. 

Anyways, I've got some posting time again so look for Updates soon!


----------



## renau1g (Jun 24, 2008)

I love Meow Mix!

"My cat's breath smells like cat food"


----------



## ishalleatyourflesh (Jun 24, 2008)

my luck once again shows it's true colors. now that the post are starting again and my character is about to be written into the game i won't be able to post till atleast thursday, not likely, friday i hope, saturday most likely


----------



## Jemal (Jun 25, 2008)

don't worry, Kitty's the easiest of them all to write in.  We've talked about that, remember.   The big one I'm working on right now is how to work Kyo out of the picture.  I've got my white mage out but hadn't planned on writing out the 'until-now main character'.


----------



## ishalleatyourflesh (Jul 2, 2008)

(")(") *big kitty eyes* "meow?"


----------



## ishalleatyourflesh (Jul 4, 2008)

i think he's waiting for every one to post theirreations and decide how their acting, he's not going to say they race through the forest if no one says they're racing through the forest


----------



## Jemal (Jul 10, 2008)

OK, this game's been slow going, I'm sorry to all of you for that, but hopefully it'll pick up soon.  I'm writing in the waiting characters right now, as well as writing Kyo and Freida out.  That'll leave us with 6 characters. (I think... tell me if I missed anybody?)


[sblock=Ishalleatyourflesh]Kitty has been with the caravan the whole time, but you've been unable to store enough magic to make the transformation.  You'll have enough to transform and help out as soon as somebody casts a spell in this combat. (Hmm, nice timing eh?)  ALSO, If you have an update of some of the stuff we discusses last time re: your character, could you email me a new sheet to look over before we put it up to the RG?
[/sblock]
[sblock=Shayuri/Renau1g]
OK, here's the deal : 
Ara has been helping Deezy with her work and you've been following a couple guys who've stolen a very important artifact from a friend who was planning on selling it to you.  Their trail has lead to this bandit group which you've been tracking for the past couple days.  When you finally catch up to them, however, they're in the middle of ambushing a caravan!
[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 23, 2008)

Lets move this game to a board that works.

Thoughts?


----------



## Jemal (Jul 23, 2008)

thoughts - Ugh.

I take it that means I'm not the only one having troubles lately?


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Jul 23, 2008)

same issue here... can't get on this site, and it's too slow...  there is another place, smaller, and more stable, that I use for playing PbP games.  kmansadventures.proboards2.com

It will easily house this game, and the people there are pretty knowledgeable and friendly.  I have been posting there for years, and never had an issue.  I can get another board there setup and ready if you all would be willing to simply create a free account.  Same basic features as here as well... with the added bonus of being able to roll your dice on the boards themselves, or through invisiblecastle.com.  

/end plug...


----------



## Jemal (Jul 23, 2008)

I'd rather not have to go to a different message board, I'd like to keep all my gaming confined to one centralized location where i can access everything..


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 23, 2008)

I can understand that.

But the key words of that are: "...where I can access everything."

If we can't access Enworld reliably, where does that leave us?

...

Granted, it seems much better now.


----------



## renau1g (Jul 23, 2008)

The question is for how long 

I'd like to stay here also, I tried a few other sites, but I enjoy this site the most. I'm thinking they'll work out the bugs in the server... at least I hope so.


----------



## ishalleatyourflesh (Jul 24, 2008)

well as you can tell by my amount of posts i haven't been here long enough to build much loyalty, i would just like to play some d&d

... i'm soo lonely out here.

ummm... should i update the rogues gallery and can i have my weapons or do i wait till after combat?

(")(") *big kitty eyes* "meow?"


----------



## Jemal (Jul 24, 2008)

Well, I'm gonna stay here for the time being.  

As for Kitty, go ahead and do the update.

[sblock=Kitty Weapons]
Offensive: +1 Keen, increase damage die one step (All natural attacks)
Defensive: +2 Enhancement bonus to Natural Armour and Saving throws
as discussed, your items are more aimed at the offensive than the defensive.
[/sblock]


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 24, 2008)

I talk too much sometimes. 

I'm worried that Deezy may not be able to pull her weight.

Any suggestions?


----------



## Jemal (Jul 24, 2008)

Well, my first question would have to be: WHY do you think that


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 25, 2008)

Hee

Probably overreacting. 

I realized however that I'm totally dependent on Herr Construct for damage output, and almost completely dependent on it for defense.

It worries me a little.

Don't get me wrong. I love the character. I really really don't want her to die, or to change. 

It's just a potential flaw. I shall definitely need to look for ways to increase Deezy's ability to fend for herself...


----------



## ishalleatyourflesh (Jul 25, 2008)

this sounds soo familliar... i wonder why?


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 25, 2008)

lol

Because it all comes from insecurities that manifest in most of the games I play, sooner or later? 

Or...someone else warned me about this before, and I pooh-poohed it...

Or...I said it before, and forgot.

Or someone else said it about their character...

Stop me if I'm getting warm.


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Jul 27, 2008)

Getting warm...


----------



## ishalleatyourflesh (Jul 29, 2008)

it comes with creating characters based on interesting concepts. these concepts might not work, or they might not be as effective as more... normal characters, but one want's to see their character, but when you start to compare to other characters it might seem like you're draging down the party or not pulling your weight. one just needs to find what they can do that is helpful no matter how small or meaningless it seems. a character that falls behind in combat damage is usually over looked by enemies, no one really pays attention to the brute in conversations allowing them to observe others. i'm not meaning to poke holes in your character just sharing points from past characters i've made.

some times the game just seems biased against some concepts...
*coughmonsterscough*
...not in home brewed campains of course, (")(") *big kitty eyes* "meow?"


----------



## Arkhandus (Aug 17, 2008)

Minor nitpick  
[sblock=Jemal]Delayed Blast Fireball requires caster level 13 as a Wizard or 14 as a Sorcerer to learn or scribe, as a 7th-level spell, so normally a scroll of it would have a minimum of that caster level.  Just mentioning, cuz I'm a geek.  Yes, I'm aware that would make it a tad harder for Mikken to try casting from the scrolls.[/sblock]

That aside, it'll be hard to justify Mikken not traveling with Aluf and Kyo if they leave.  Heck, it'd probably be hard for Leita to do so, since she came along as a rabid Kyo-fangirl.  Mikken's more like a sidekick/fanboy...  He could be persuaded to stick with the caravan, as part of his duty or something, but would be naturally inclined to follow his favorite cousin.


----------



## Jemal (Aug 17, 2008)

Ark - Whoops, I thought DBF was 6th lvl.  make the CL on them 13th then.

As to the story, I'm having to write out three PC's and this was the most beleivable reason I came up with that doesn't mess up the story progression too much.  I'd like to promote Mikken to 'main character' and have Aluf entrust you (And the rest of the party, presuming they agree to help) with guarding the caravan.


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 17, 2008)

Jemal - Any more details about the artifact Deezy's tracking? Was it in the possession of the bandits? Or any clues to where it might be?


----------



## Jemal (Sep 5, 2008)

I was just thinking and to my knowledge, I haven't posted any XP gains so far... sorry bout that, all.

Due to pc's switching out, I'm just goign to split all the XP between everyone who's 'currently' here.  Mikken, Leita, Sly, Toral, Deezy, and Blue.
The Oven encounter (WAAAAY back when) was worth 5,000.
The first Bandit encounter with the Black Blades(Also a while ago) was worth 12,000.
The Snake Encounter was another 5,000, and the bandit encounter you just finished is worth 11,000.

That's a total of 33,000 Combat Xp divided 6 ways, so 5,500 xp each. (Due to Mikken's "special" ability, he gains an additional 10%, or 550)

In addition to that, Everyone gains 1,000 Story XP for making it this far and putting up with me.   Since everybody started at 50,000 that puts you all at lvl 11 now.  
Everybody should be at a total of 56,500 XP (Except Mikken at 57,050).
Please update your character sheets, though pass things through here before doing so.


----------



## Arkhandus (Sep 6, 2008)

Yay. ^_^

Mikken actually has 55,718 XP now, due to his magic item crafting/scribing before play.  Still 11th-level of course.

But I'm kinda torn on how to level him up.  Another duelist level will boost his AC and Initiative, but another eldritch knight level will give him more 4th-level spells...  I'm leaning towards EK so far, as Greater Invisibility would be very handy.


----------



## Jemal (Sep 7, 2008)

i'd also suggest going with the EK.  and thanks for being honest bout the xp spending, I'd completely forgotten.


----------



## Arkhandus (Sep 7, 2008)

Mikken updated in Rogues' Gallery.  EK 4, +5 hp (1d6=2 +3 Con with vest, link to the InvisibleCastle roll is at the bottom of the charsheet), +1 BAB, +1 Fort, +1 caster level, +1 4th-level slot, +1 3rd-level slot, learned Slow and Greater Invisibility, +1 Spellcraft rank, +2 Concentration ranks, +5 Jump ranks, +2 synergy to Tumble, minor change to prepared spells, fixed spell save DCs for Fox's Cunning (though he never uses it, so far), replaced the old weapon placeholders I had forgotten about in there, added the bandit's scrolls, and cut out the extraneous attack routines for different buff spells active, besides (Mass) Enlarge Person.


----------



## Jemal (Sep 8, 2008)

anybody else?


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Sep 8, 2008)

WOOHOO!  Another Level... now, to see what better way to make him more of a monster, lol...


----------



## Shayuri (Sep 8, 2008)

Annnnd Enworld eats another post.

Anyway. 

Jemal, I'd like to work out with you the logistics of Billy Mk III since I now have the levels to build it. Can I "recycle" any of MkII's material cost? And use Retain Essence for the exp cost?

Also I was thinking a cool upgrade for Crosscrank would be an undercarriage wand holder, so I could attach a wand and trigger it with a standard firing action. Not sure what this would cost, but it'd give me some options for more firepower when and if needed.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Sep 8, 2008)

*Leita's new level*

Ranger 11:
HP: 3 + 2 = 5 (Total = 77)
BAB: +11/+6/+1
Skills: Increase all seven skills by one.
Combat style mastery: Improved Precise Shot feat
Spells: 1/1/0 -> 2/2/1


----------



## ishalleatyourflesh (Sep 11, 2008)

umm... what's my exp exactly... my lv's not been mention but if any one looks at my character my they will notice that i'm not exactly the same lv as any one else... with my 7 hit dice and +5 level AJ my ECL is...12

if i do get a level out of this it would be finishing off my spell warped template which gives me +1 NAC, +2 str/con/int and the aberration type, so i get 7 hp(yay!) and i hit slightly harder(yay!!)


----------



## renau1g (Sep 15, 2008)

I'll working on levelling up Toral this morning or this afternoon


----------



## Jemal (Oct 8, 2008)

Grr.   Sorry about the absence.  I did post that I was having computer troubles, but the techs took several weeks to work it out. (Have I mentioned I hate Vista?)

well if you guys are still out there, I am NOT giving up on this game.  I've been trying to run this campaign for literally years, IRL and Online.  Now that I've actually gotten some characters into it, I don't wanna try starting over again.  So who's still with me?


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 8, 2008)

I like Deezy too much to stop now.


----------



## Fangor the Fierce (Oct 8, 2008)

Sly's in for some mischief


----------



## ishalleatyourflesh (Oct 9, 2008)

like you even need to ask me, ive been wanting to play some incarnation of kitten since before you stared this game, so i say let the monsters rule, ... and deezy we can make her an honerary monster cause kitty likes her she can bring billy of course


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 10, 2008)

Deezy's the worst kind of monster!

The kind that -makes- monsters.


----------



## Arkhandus (Oct 10, 2008)

Mikken's still in.

And yeah, I consider Vista, XP, and ME to all suck noodles.  I have slightly more faith in XP's stability, but not much.  I think Windows 2000 was the most stable, IIRC, and without all the extra junk running in the background all the time like XP and Vista have going.  Those're just more potential problem-starters as far as I'm concerned, and more wasted processing power.


----------



## ishalleatyourflesh (Oct 10, 2008)

ooooohhhhhhh Mecha catzilla!!!!


----------



## Jemal (Oct 11, 2008)

ishalleatyourflesh said:


> ooooohhhhhhh Mecha catzilla!!!!




I don't wanna know.

I DO know, but I don't WANT to. 
*L*


----------



## Jemal (Oct 12, 2008)

hmm.. I believe the party was discussing what to do next, and dealing with Uncle Aluf/Kyo/Freida's impending departure.  Will do an update after I get home from work.. I think it's safe to fast-forward the goodbyes a bit as we've spent a fair bit of time on them... Unless any of your characters are going to insist on NOT going with the caravan (In which case, pls tell me why in this thread so that I might come up with a believable reason IC to convince your character...)


----------



## Jemal (Oct 16, 2008)

eep.  sry, took a couple extra days, but the update is.. well, 'up'.

I didn't want to skip over ALL the days in between and just go straight to another encounter so this update is a bit more of a RP update, with the. er.. 'possibility' of something happening.  Perhaps your characters could get to know each other a bit and/or figure out strategies, etc, before crossing the border into Walesh tommorow.

Also a good time to ask any questions you may have (In or out of character)


----------



## ishalleatyourflesh (Oct 22, 2008)

if it is possible i'd like to get a few things, 

blast disks 900 gp, 5d6 damage in a 10' radius dc14, two modes timed(up to 10rounds) and proximity(small sized or larger creatures entering the 5'square it's in walking or flying -2 to their save) rogues can find (dc28) and disable (dc28)

exploding spike 1500 gp, 10d6 damage 20' radius dc 14, standard action to place, one round after to arm, then turns invisible and blows if anything gets with in 10', in the arming round any one can take it from the ground to disarm and reuse it

and did i get what we doing right? is there even any one from the original party here, mikken is i think, but other then hime it's me , deezy and Sly?
if mikken subcomes to a cures, strange disease, bad magic or what not and takes an intersesting template we could so have a monsterous partly, me and sly are the mosters, Deezy the madscientist, and Mikken could be the lackey...ooo take half golem, use flesh golem and be an igor


----------



## Jemal (Oct 29, 2008)

Due to my current circumstances, I've withdrawn myself from all other games I DM and Play in excepting this one, and even then my updates here will likely be slow, but I just couldn't give up on this one.

Fleshie - Yes, you got the description right.

IIRC, the current party should include Mikken & Leita(Unless TailSpinner decided to give up on me, he hasn't posted her since I came back) Who've been there from start, Toral and Deezy who just showed up, kitty who knows whats going on from following and listening, and Sly who followed the party from the snake fight.

As to the explosives, you can get the Blast disks for 1000 gp each, as they're rare items in the caravan (They weren't planning on having to blow many things up, and so only brought a limited supply of explosives).  Exploding spikes will be unavailable at present.


----------



## ishalleatyourflesh (Oct 30, 2008)

if the group is willing to part with the gold i'll buy one, the just incase and/or F*ckit clause is kinda built into kitten. but with party funds only i don't want to spend all the gold my self.


----------

